# amare due donne



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Le ha parlato ieri.
Lui sta male.
Io anche.
L'altra? pure.
Chi dice che non si possono amare due donne?due donne diverse per età, cultura e modo di vivere.La dualità dell'essere umano.Io che sto lottando perchè lui si liberi di lei,delle emozioni che gli dà lei,dei sentimenti che ha causato in lui,me lo chiedo ancora una volta.Stiamo da schifo tutti e tre.Sarebbe più facile accettare.Credergli quando si dispera perchè io dico che non mi ama...che ama lei e non ha il coraggio di lasciarmi.Credergli quando dice che sta male senza di me e senza di lei.Non pensare a dov'è se non è al lavoro.Non pensare con chi parla se è al telefono.Chiudere i 2 occhi(due, uno solo è poco).Capire che se no ti rovini la vita ancora di più.Nonostante il dolore soffri di più.
E' un plagio?
E' dipendenza affettiva?
Vorrei coerenza da lui.
Sta provando a darmela.
Vorrei essere sola nel suo cuore.Invece siamo in due.
E il marito di lei?non sa niente.
Sono complice?spero di no.Non lo conosco nemmeno.Almeno questo problema non è mio.


----------



## Old AlexRo (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Le ha parlato ieri.
> Lui sta male.
> Io anche.
> L'altra? pure.
> ...


A che pro credergli? Anche se fosse vero.. Smetteresti di pensare dov'è quando non è al lavoro perchè avresti la certezza che è con l'altra? Smetteresti di voler conoscere con chi è al telefono perchè sapresti di sicuro che sta parlando all'altra? Amare più persone è certamente possibile. Accettarlo se si è una delle amate è molto più difficile. Se ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
Oltretutto se c'è un altro marito di mezzo.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2007)

.





> Io che sto lottando perchè lui si liberi di lei,delle emozioni che gli dà lei,dei sentimenti che ha causato in lui,me lo chiedo ancora una volta.


e hai voglia a lottare...Ama..ma che dici, come fai ad avere questa presunzione?

Tu stai lottando con la tua paura ...e sposti il problema sull'antagonista.





> Stiamo da schifo tutti e tre.Sarebbe più facile accettare.Credergli quando si dispera perchè io dico che non mi ama...che ama lei e non ha il coraggio di lasciarmi.Credergli quando dice che sta male senza di me e senza di lei.Non pensare a dov'è se non è al lavoro.Non pensare con chi parla se è al telefono.Chiudere i 2 occhi(due, uno solo è poco).Capire che se no ti rovini la vita ancora di più.Nonostante il dolore soffri di più.
> E' un plagio?
> E' dipendenza affettiva?
> Vorrei coerenza da lui.
> ...


 

Al posto tuo?

me ne andrei io.

questa è l'unica mossa da fare....

se poi...lui lo devesse venire a sapere....allora è meglio che non ti dica come finirebbe perchè forse, lo sai già.


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> A che pro credergli? Anche se fosse vero.. Smetteresti di pensare dov'è quando non è al lavoro perchè avresti la certezza che è con l'altra? Smetteresti di voler conoscere con chi è al telefono perchè sapresti di sicuro che sta parlando all'altra? Amare più persone è certamente possibile. Accettarlo se si è una delle amate è molto più difficile. Se ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
> Oltretutto se c'è un altro marito di mezzo.


 
Credergli per non fargli più la guerra.
Accettarlo?No.Provare a sopportare ancora sapendo che sono ormai 2 anni e la situazione non si è sbloccata.Almeno ...solo ieri ha fatto un tentativo.Ancora non so come va a finire.

C'è un marito che non capisce niente.Io ho scoperto tutto nel giro dipoco pià di 1 mese all'inizio della storia.Lui niente.Proprio cretina non sono.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Le ha parlato ieri.
> Lui sta male.
> Io anche.
> L'altra? pure.
> ...


 

Si, sei complice. Tieni a galla un triangolo insensato.
L'amore con i triangoli non ha niente a che fare.
E non si amano due donne.

Una delle due è il puntello del triangolo...ma quale? Tu o lei? O siete corree?

Tuo marito è il classico vigliacco che vuole tenere il piede in due scarpe. E tu collabori con lui nell'ammantare di dignità una situazione vile e grottesca.

L'altra collabora, perché se fosse una persona integra se ne andrebbe lei e vi lascerebbe alle vostre pelose ambivalenze.

 Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*...*



amarax ha detto:


> Le ha parlato ieri.
> Lui sta male.
> Io anche.
> L'altra? pure.
> ...


Io sostengo che si possano amare più persone, contro l'opinione dei più.
Ma è chiaro che questo presuppone un amore diverso.
Tu devi capire in cosa consiste l'amore per te e in cosa quello per lei.
Se ti sta bene potreste trovare un equilibrio.
Se non ti sta bene (com'è normale) perché il tempo, lo spazio, i pensiewri e il corpo impegnati in quell'altro amore sottraggono a te qualcosa, devi esigere una scelta.
E' solo di fronte a una scelta che si valuta quel che realmente conta.
Hai visto "I ponti di Madison County"?
La protagonista ama indubbiamente l'amante, ma sceglie il marito.
E l'amore per il marito è presente, non è solo una scelta per i figli né è una scelta di comodo.
Certo il marito avrebbe voluto essere amato anche in quell'altro modo, ma non era uomo per quell'altro tipo d'amore.
Del resto lei era una donna col marito e un'altra con l'amante e ha scelto di essere per la vita quella che era col marito.
Ma se fosse stata in grado di sostenere lei (e l'amante) un doppio rapporto forse l'avrebbe fatto? Ma questo ...è un altro film.
Nel tuo film...nella tua vita tu accetti il compromesso?
Se no imponi una scelta che potrebbe significare la fine che non vuoi.
Ma non credo che ciò avverrebbe...quella racconta balle a tutti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e se dovesse fare una scelta forte non ne sarebbe capace.
*Costringi tuo marito a rispettarti e rispettarsi scegliendo.*


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .
> 
> e hai voglia a lottare...Ama..ma che dici, come fai ad avere questa presunzione?
> 
> ...


Finiamo sui giornali?Botte a lei e a lui?
 e' un  PLAGIO?
Ci pensavo oggi.O lui ha una forte personalità e quindi ci plagia...o io e l'altra siamo 2 benemerite coglione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*No*



amarax ha detto:


> Finiamo sui giornali?Botte a lei e a lui?
> e' un PLAGIO?
> Ci pensavo oggi.O lui ha una forte personalità e quindi ci plagia...o io e l'altra siamo 2 benemerite coglione.


L'altra è un'emerita trxxxx ...e non lo penso spesso!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Finiamo sui giornali?Botte a lei e a lui?
> e' un PLAGIO?
> Ci pensavo oggi.O lui ha una forte personalità e quindi ci plagia...o io e l'altra siamo 2 benemerite coglione.


 
...mi sa, senza nessuna offesa, la seconda delle due 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Credergli per non fargli più la guerra.
> Accettarlo?No.Provare a sopportare ancora sapendo che sono ormai 2 anni e la situazione non si è sbloccata.Almeno ...solo ieri ha fatto un tentativo.Ancora non so come va a finire.
> 
> C'è un marito che non capisce niente.Io ho scoperto tutto nel giro dipoco pià di 1 mese all'inizio della storia.Lui niente.Proprio cretina non sono.


 
ma credergli cosa Ama?

ma almeno scuotere tutte le pedine del gioco , comprese quelle del signore marito che pare non sappia, non sarebbe il caso di farlo per misurare il grande amore che lega tutti e quattro?

insomma....Ama..se lo vuoi sto uomo...se non hai ancora capito che cavolo alberghi in quella testa, almeno muovi tutte le pedine...vedrai che servirà a qualcosa!

cosi potreste andare avanti ancora per mesi...

tutti che non decidono, tu che subisc. e non agiscii..e viva dio.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'altra è un'emerita trxxxx ...e non lo penso spesso!


 
...scusa, eh, Persa, ma la responsabilità dell'ometto dove la mettiamo?!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*Lui...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...scusa, eh, Persa, ma la responsabilità dell'ometto dove la mettiamo?!
> 
> Bacio!


Lui lasciamo perdere...ma era in risposta a Amarax che supponeva l'altra plagiata...ma quella non è plagiata per niente e proclama amore senza dimostrarlo in nessun modo...
Lui ci sta in una situazione di comodo manipolando ...ma non si accorge di essere anche lui manipolato


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si, sei complice. Tieni a galla un triangolo insensato.
> L'amore con i triangoli non ha niente a che fare.
> E non si amano due donne.
> 
> ...


Per piacere non sai quante parole e quanto dolore c'è in questa situazione.Grottesca  sì ma vile no.
Non mi tiro indietro,non faccio lo struzzo.Parlo anche contro il mio interesse.Affettivo non economico.E se non stessi male non starei qui


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*Am*



amarax ha detto:


> Per piacere non sai quante parole e quanto dolore c'è in questa situazione.Grottesca sì ma vile no.
> Non mi tiro indietro,non faccio lo struzzo.Parlo anche contro il mio interesse.Affettivo non economico.E se non stessi male non starei qui


Vile ...lui, non tu !!!!


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sostengo che si possano amare più persone, contro l'opinione dei più.
> Ma è chiaro che questo presuppone un amore diverso.
> Tu devi capire in cosa consiste l'amore per te e in cosa quello per lei.
> Se ti sta bene potreste trovare un equilibrio.
> ...


 
Non ho mai accettato compromessi.Sincera.E mi trovoa mentire.
Oggi fuori moda.
Non volevo costringerlo anche se indirettamente l'ho fatto.E sai xchè?Speravo capisse che l'altra non è importante x lui.Invece lo è.Non abbastanza da fargli lasciare la ns famiglia m a lo è.l


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'altra è un'emerita trxxxx ...e non lo penso spesso!


Se lo dico io, lui non ci crede.Lo dovrebbe scoprire da solo...e quando? e come?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Per piacere non sai quante parole e quanto dolore c'è in questa situazione.Grottesca sì ma vile no.
> Non mi tiro indietro,non faccio lo struzzo.Parlo anche contro il mio interesse.Affettivo non economico.E se non stessi male non starei qui


 
Non volevo offenderti, e se ti ho ferita me ne scuso.

Ma il dolore lo conosco bene, perché io ero l'altra donna. E credimi, non era una storia da niente, perché io ho addirittura valutato se non lasciare mio marito e distruggere la mia famiglia.

Quindi conosco bene il problema.

Solo che la mia scelta (la mia, lui sarebbe andato avanti così per sempre...) è stata quella di dire basta ad una situazione AMBIGUA, che ledeva la mia dignità.

Non so se sua moglie sapesse, ma presumo avesse intuito qualcosa. Sta di fatto che sua moglie non si è trovata nella tua situazione perché io, pur soffrendo atrocemente, mi sono staccata da questa storia.

Per cui non presupporre che  io non sappia di cosa si tratta.

Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma credergli cosa Ama?
> 
> ma almeno scuotere tutte le pedine del gioco , comprese quelle del signore marito che pare non sappia, non sarebbe il caso di farlo per misurare il grande amore che lega tutti e quattro?
> 
> ...


Mi maledico x questo.
Non è il coraggio che mi manca.Mi frena il dolore di quest'uomo che non sa niente.Perchè glie lo devo dare io? Possibile che non capisca niente?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Se lo dico io, lui non ci crede.Lo dovrebbe scoprire da solo...e quando? e come?


 
una donna è una troia non quando ama, ma quando NON ama.

Non scegliere (ricordate Salomone?) è non amare davvero.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi maledico x questo.
> Non è il coraggio che mi manca.Mi frena il dolore di quest'uomo che non sa niente.Perchè glie lo devo dare io? Possibile che non capisca niente?


Ma lascia perdere. Che ne sai tu dell'altro? Magari - come te - è paralizzato dalla paura.

Non è lui la tua responsabilità. Sei te stessa, e il tuo diritto di guardarti nello specchio ogni mattina.

Bisogna uscire dai vittimismi, quale che sia il ruolo che si interpreta!

Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non volevo offenderti, e se ti ho ferita me ne scuso.
> 
> Ma il dolore lo conosco bene, perché io ero l'altra donna. E credimi, non era una storia da niente, perché io ho addirittura valutato se non lasciare mio marito e distruggere la mia famiglia.
> 
> ...


 
Allora sai di cosa parlo.
Tu hai avuto la forza di interrompere il triangolo.
Per te.
Il guaio è che io so.
Lei si accontenta.
Lui si barcamena.

Cmq l'altra che mi riguarda ...era meglio se non la incontravo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*Appunto*



amarax ha detto:


> Non ho mai accettato compromessi.Sincera.E mi trovoa mentire.
> Oggi fuori moda.
> Non volevo costringerlo anche se indirettamente l'ho fatto.E sai xchè?Speravo capisse che l'altra non è importante x lui.Invece lo è.Non abbastanza da fargli lasciare la ns famiglia m a lo è.l


Se gli imponi una scelta e quella non vale la perdita del resto, sceglierà di lasciarla...anche perché quella non vuol perdere nulla e sceglie la menzogna come regola di vita raccontandosi che è sacrificio ...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se gli imponi una scelta e quella non vale la perdita del resto, sceglierà di lasciarla...anche perché quella non vuol perdere nulla e sceglie la menzogna come regola di vita raccontandosi che è sacrificio ...


esatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Chi ama veramente lascia il bambino all'altra presunta madre, ma non lo accetta a metà....

Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere. Che ne sai tu dell'altro? Magari - come te - è paralizzato dalla paura.
> 
> Non è lui la tua responsabilità. Sei te stessa, e il tuo diritto di guardarti nello specchio ogni mattina.
> 
> ...


Ci sto provando.Lui ha parlato a lei ed ha troncato(io non credo riesca all'intento).
Io sto guardando come reagisce a questa separazione.Se non va come dico io chiudo.Non posso pensare di avere un "primogenito"che soffre per amore...non lo accetto proprio.Ma sto male cmq


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*O.T.*



Verena67 ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quest'anno il Piccolo di Milano riallestisce "La storia della bambola abbandonata" di Brecht.
Consiglio tutti di portarci i figli dai 7 ai 90 anni!


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salomone...è quello che ho detto a lui.
Fra le altre 100 che gli ho detto.
Mi vergogno ma ve lo dico.Gli dissi che facevo io l'amante.Lui andava con lei e...cercava me.
Da ridere? ma quanto ho pianto amiche mie!


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se gli imponi una scelta e quella non vale la perdita del resto, sceglierà di lasciarla...anche perché quella non vuol perdere nulla e sceglie la menzogna come regola di vita raccontandosi che è sacrificio ...


Ho cercato di chiarire anche questo aspetto della di lòei personalità:
Se lei ama il mio lui xchè non lascia il marito?
Il mio lui di fronte a questo passo dovrebbe fare qualcosa!!
Ma il mio lui non ama essere sollecitato da questo punto di vista...ed io mi chiedo:ma con chi ho vissuto la mia vita?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*La so ..questa la so*



amarax ha detto:


> Ho cercato di chiarire anche questo aspetto della di lòei personalità:
> Se lei ama il mio lui xchè non lascia il marito?
> Il mio lui di fronte a questo passo dovrebbe fare qualcosa!!
> Ma il mio lui non ama essere sollecitato da questo punto di vista...ed io mi chiedo:ma con chi ho vissuto la mia vita?


Con quello che tu hai conosciuto che ora di fronte agli anni che scorrono non ha saputo e non è capace di rinunciare alla gratificazione di due donne che lo vogliono anche a costo di farle soffrire perché ha troppa paura che capiscano che lui non vale tanto strazio e lo lascino tutte e due ...così si illude di evitare la solitudine che pensa di meritarsi.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2007)

*X Amarax*

Quello che ho capito e che tuo marito e la sua amante sono fatti della stessa pasta.

Scommetto che manco lei lascerebbe il marito  per l'amante ... il loro egoismo e' feroce ... io sospetto che il marito sa tutto e tace (per motivi che non si sanno, almeno), e sti stronzi esistono perche ci sono persone come te ed il marito della signora (?) che gli permettono di comportarsi in questa maniera/modo.

Amarax e giunto il tempo di togliere il bavaglino a tuo marito, e se vuol fare la vittima di se stesso e dei Suoi errori che vada afffanculo e cosi sia.

Scetat uaglio' che l'aria e' fresc ... ci siamo capite?


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

mio ex marito l'ho sbattuto fuori dalla porta.
col cavolo che si amano due donne se una delle due sono io!!!!


vedi l'andazzo e poi prendi una decisione drastica.


----------



## Old fay (15 Settembre 2007)

*Sorry....*






   Scusate, non ridete, ma io non ho capito bene i componenti e i ruoli, per un attimo ho pensato fosse la compagna del mio Lui...e si che di triangoli, quadrilateri dovrei saperne ormai...la solita ingenua!!! chi mi spiega???


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Scusate, non ridete, ma io non ho capito bene i componenti e i ruoli, per un attimo ho pensato fosse la compagna del mio Lui...e si che di triangoli, quadrilateri dovrei saperne ormai...la solita ingenua!!! chi mi spiega???


lei è sposata e si è innamorata della moglie del suo amante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*io*



fay ha detto:


> Scusate, non ridete, ma io non ho capito bene i componenti e i ruoli, per un attimo ho pensato fosse la compagna del mio Lui...e si che di triangoli, quadrilateri dovrei saperne ormai...la solita ingenua!!! chi mi spiega???


Matrimonio pluridecennale due figli grandi. Lui ha storia da 2 anni con donna più giovane  che afferma di non poter lasciare il marito per i bimbi piccoli.
Amarax da due anni aspetta che lui scelga.


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Matrimonio pluridecennale due figli grandi. Lui ha storia da 2 anni con donna più giovane che afferma di non poter lasciare il marito per i bimbi piccoli.
> Amarax da due anni aspetta che lui scelga.


ma daiiiii non dirlo subito così che magari si beveva la mia versione dei fatti!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*x Cat O.T.*



cat ha detto:


> lei è sposata e si è innamorata della moglie del suo amante.


Ma un avatar senza tette, culi, fighe o suggestioni di rapporti orali non ti piacciono?
Io ne rimango un po' infastidita....se l'avesse un uomo l'accuserei di maschilismo (anche se avesse avatar maschili seminudi).
Ho un problema io?


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma un avatar senza tette, culi, fighe o suggestioni di rapporti orali non ti piacciono?
> Io ne rimango un po' infastidita....se l'avesse un uomo l'accuserei di maschilismo (anche se avesse avatar maschili seminudi).
> Ho un problema io?


 
cosa vuoi...ognuno ha le sue frigidità. non ti preoccupare, ti passerà.
psicodinamica comportamentale.


ecco, uno più casto, bacini bacini...tutti per te.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, ma. tanto per sapere... a proposito di bambini. chissà cosa ne è stato di quel ritardo nel periodo natalizio che la di lui amante aveva deciso di fare passare per figlio legittimo del marito.
stiamo qui a parlare di un deficiente completo che concepisce figli a cazzo di cane.
per decenza evito di infierire sulla moglie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*si sa*



Anna A ha detto:


> no, ma. tanto per sapere... a proposito di bambini. chissà cosa ne è stato di quel ritardo nel periodo natalizio che la di lui amante aveva deciso di fare passare per figlio legittimo del marito.
> stiamo qui a parlare di un deficiente completo che concepisce figli a cazzo di cane.
> per decenza evito di infierire sulla moglie.


Non era incinta! 
Tanto per vedere come avrebbe reagito lui ...mi sa che son crotala anch'io...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Salomone...è quello che ho detto a lui.
> Fra le altre 100 che gli ho detto.
> Mi vergogno ma ve lo dico.Gli dissi che facevo io l'amante.Lui andava con lei e...cercava me.
> Da ridere? ma quanto ho pianto amiche mie!


 
ci credo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Una delle paradossali verità dell'adulterio è che gli uomini sono favoriti dalla società, dall'immagine culturale. L'uomo con l'amante si sente figo (l'ometto medio, eh...). E piu' le altre due donne si scannano, piu' si sente figo.

A me questa cosa fa orrore 

	
	
		
		
	


	









E comunque è vero, tu sapendo e accettando sei scesa al livello dell'amante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quest'anno il Piccolo di Milano riallestisce "La storia della bambola abbandonata" di Brecht.
> Consiglio tutti di portarci i figli dai 7 ai 90 anni!


 
...non lo conosco, com'è la trama?

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho cercato di chiarire anche questo aspetto della di lòei personalità:
> Se lei ama il mio lui xchè non lascia il marito?
> Il mio lui di fronte a questo passo dovrebbe fare qualcosa!!
> Ma il mio lui non ama essere sollecitato da questo punto di vista...ed io mi chiedo:ma con chi ho vissuto la mia vita?



Be' cogliona si, ma cretina no.

Ma ti pare che una lascia il marito e la famiglia per uno che si barcamena?!

Andiamo!

bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non era incinta!
> Tanto per vedere come avrebbe reagito lui ...mi sa che son crotala anch'io...


ma lo dici perché lo ha scritto amarax o è una tua deduzione?
in ogni caso, se anche non fosse vero, renditi conto di che tipo di soggetti sono implicati in questo giallo...
lui è un deficiente, su questo non ci piove. a sua moglie tutta la mia solidarietà. a lui e alla sua amante (insomma quella roba lì) due calci in culo.
e, ti dirò, spero davvero che quella del figlio fosse una bufala...


----------



## Old fay (15 Settembre 2007)

Troppo complicato per me. Certo che culo quella là...l'amante, poteva capitare a me 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ???? Scsa la mancanza di rispetto, moglie Amarex o Amerex, come ti chiami non ricordo...sei la moglie giusto? O sei l'amante di Cat, non capisco...!!!! Persa......Tutto bene? Quindi lui non sceglie, sceglie in base alla di lei scelta. Giusto??????????


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Troppo complicato per me. Certo che culo quella là...l'amante, poteva capitare a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
come nel 99,99999999% dei casi 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Baci!


----------



## Old fay (15 Settembre 2007)

Ne so qualcosa, vero? Baci a te Veri!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*La storia della bambola abbandonata*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...non lo conosco, com'è la trama?
> 
> Bacio!


La bimba ricca e viziata butta la bambola che l'ha stufata ...la trova la bimba povera e la ripulisce e riveste, poi la bimba ricca la rivuole ...giudizio di Salomone...
Semplificato sembra una sciocchezza invece c'è una struttura narrativa complessa di racconto nel racconto: bellissimo.
Se si va di sabato o domenica a volte segue la versione fatta da bambini di una scuola che ha partecipato a un laboratorio (da chiedere) ed è ancora più bello di quello fatto da attori meravigliosi appena visto!
http://www.piccoloteatro.org/spettacolo_sch.php?stepdx=Sxpet&AcRec=593


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Troppo complicato per me. Certo che culo quella là...l'amante, poteva capitare a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay, va bene che per te se non sono abbastanza incasinati non ti intrigano... ma abbi pazienza, qui siamo difronte ad un caso di follia tridimensionale mica da ridere...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Le ha parlato ieri.
> Lui sta male.
> Io anche.
> L'altra? pure.
> ...


domani leggerò tutto, ora scusa ma mi soffermo qui.
Il succo quale deve essere, allora? La soluzione che hai trovato qui è che tu soffri, da cani, per lunghi anni, gli altri però almeno stanno bene. 
Mi sembra che figli ne hai già due. Altri due sono davvero di troppo.
ti auguro di capire che è dannoso solo per te e non te lo meriti. Ceh non è un atteggiamento sano.
Un bacio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*più o meno*



fay ha detto:


> Troppo complicato per me. Certo che culo quella là...l'amante, poteva capitare a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lui vuole l'harem ...se nessuno gli impone una scelta si tiene tutto ...non è l'unico, no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*non deduzione*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma lo dici perché lo ha scritto amarax o è una tua deduzione?
> in ogni caso, se anche non fosse vero, renditi conto di che tipo di soggetti sono implicati in questo giallo...
> lui è un deficiente, su questo non ci piove. a sua moglie tutta la mia solidarietà. a lui e alla sua amante (insomma quella roba lì) due calci in culo.
> e, ti dirò, spero davvero che quella del figlio fosse una bufala...


Ricordo di averlo letto...
...sul resto concordo


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

mah. a me hanno sempre insegnato che i figli si fanno solo e tutti con il marito.
cioè, dai... ma che razza di irresponsabilità sta fagocitandoci in questa società di merda'
figli di amanti fatti riconoscere al marito? va bene 50 anni fa, ma adesso...
a me pare pazzesco.


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Troppo complicato per me. Certo che culo quella là...l'amante, poteva capitare a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













l'avevo detto io che sei incasinata.


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. a me hanno sempre insegnato che i figli si fanno solo e tutti con il marito.
> cioè, dai... ma che razza di irresponsabilità sta fagocitandoci in questa società di merda'
> figli di amanti fatti riconoscere al marito? va bene 50 anni fa, ma adesso...
> a me pare pazzesco.


 
il dieci percento almeno dei figli non sono figli del padre che li hanno riconosciuti.
dal 30 percento dei tes del dna risulta che i figli ........


robe vecchie come il mondo


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. a me hanno sempre insegnato che i figli si fanno solo e tutti con il marito.
> cioè, dai... ma che razza di irresponsabilità sta fagocitandoci in questa società di merda'
> figli di amanti fatti riconoscere al marito? va bene 50 anni fa, ma adesso...
> a me pare pazzesco.


 
Anna A, è sbagliato sotto tutti i punti di vista, concordo.

Devi proprio farti un nuovo nucleo famigliare? Fallo partendo dall'onestà. E' una forma elementare di pulizia, dare ad un figlio un padre certo, e ad un padre un figlio suo!

bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> il dieci percento almeno dei figli non sono figli del padre che li hanno riconosciuti.
> dal 30 percento dei tes del dna risulta che i figli ........
> 
> 
> robe vecchie come il mondo


 
Cat, proprio perché sei medico dovresti sapere che mentire certe cose potrebbe avere delle ripercussioni drammatiche su una eventuale malattia genetica o meno dei figli. per non parlare del trauma, a livello psicologico, che un "tardo" disconoscimento di paternità potrebbe avere...
e siamo nel 2007. cazzo.


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cat, proprio perché sei medico dovresti sapere che mentire certe cose potrebbe avere delle ripercussioni drammatiche su una eventuale malattia genetica o meno dei figli. per non parlare del trauma, a livello psicologico, che un "tardo" disconoscimento di paternità potrebbe avere...
> e siamo nel 2007. cazzo.


 
lo so, lo so. eccome se lo so anna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*cerca di capire...*



Anna A ha detto:


> mah. a me hanno sempre insegnato che i figli si fanno solo e tutti con il marito.
> cioè, dai... ma che razza di irresponsabilità sta fagocitandoci in questa società di merda'
> figli di amanti fatti riconoscere al marito? va bene 50 anni fa, ma adesso...
> a me pare pazzesco.


Lei aveva un ritardo.
Se fosse stata incinta come avrebbe potuto cavarsela? Se diceva all'amante che era certamente del marito avrebbe ammesso che ha rapporti regolari e frequenti, mentre naturalmente gli racconterà che si sacrifica giusto 2 volte all'anno. Se avesse detto che era dell'amante e che voleva che lui si assumesse le proprie responsabilità come lei si sarebbe assunta le sue (separazione, onestà, chiarezza...e magari solitudine con 3 figli) poi avrebbe dovuto farlo.
Così lo ha messo alla prova mantenendo una via di fuga...
E' una donna ammirevole!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna A, è sbagliato sotto tutti i punti di vista, concordo.
> 
> Devi proprio farti un nuovo nucleo famigliare? Fallo partendo dall'onestà. E' una forma elementare di pulizia, dare ad un figlio un padre certo, e ad un padre un figlio suo!
> 
> bacio!


ma è proprio su questi presupposti che "inquadrerei" immediatamente una persona.
ma renditi conto... Amarax si preoccupa di non perdere un campione di coglionaggine simile.
c'è veramente da sperare che il ritardo fosse un finto allarme...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2007)

*Mha...*

... ma il preservativo no? La pillola pare brutto?

C'e' una de-respensabilizzazione dilagante che mi mette un attimino in panico!!!
Saro' antica ma non credo che le famiglie ingarbugliate portino bene... chiaramente ci sono eccezioni... quei pochi onesti... pero' io mi metto paranoie pure a far vedere Apu a Sbarella...


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. a me hanno sempre insegnato che i figli si fanno solo e tutti con il marito.
> cioè, dai... ma che razza di irresponsabilità sta fagocitandoci in questa società di merda'
> figli di amanti fatti riconoscere al marito? *va bene 50 anni fa,* ma adesso...
> a me pare pazzesco.


Guarda che il fenomeno  e' aumentato in scala mondiale in questi anni, ho letto tanti articoli che riguardavano la questione della paternita' ... secondo te perche in Italia si vuole far fare l'esame del DNA obbligatorio al nascituro  ... chissa che sorprese salterebbero fuori se la proposta venisse approvata ed applicata ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*vedo*

Vedo che concordate per assegnare a quella tizia una medaglia ad dis-onorem


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei aveva un ritardo.
> Se fosse stata incinta come avrebbe potuto cavarsela? Se diceva all'amante che era certamente del marito avrebbe ammesso che ha rapporti regolari e frequenti, mentre naturalmente gli racconterà che si sacrifica giusto 2 volte all'anno. Se avesse detto che era dell'amante e che voleva che lui si assumesse le proprie responsabilità come lei si sarebbe assunta le sue (separazione, onestà, chiarezza...e magari solitudine con 3 figli) poi avrebbe dovuto farlo.
> Così lo ha messo alla prova mantenendo una via di fuga...
> E' una donna ammirevole!


no, sai? il punto focale è, che sia lei che lui (il dicasi uomo di due donne...) sanno di poter fare il bello e il cattivo tempo con i rispettivi consorti.
ripeto. tutta la mia vicinanza ad amarax. con la speranza che si stufi e si guardi ingiro e trovi un Uomo. cosa che dubito lei sappia cosa è...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che il fenomeno e' aumentato in scala mondiale in questi anni, ho letto tanti articoli che riguardavano la questione della paternita' ... secondo te perche in Italia si vuole far fare l'esame del DNA obbligatorio al nascituro ... chissa che sorprese salterebbero fuori se la proposta venisse approvata ed applicata ...


Marì, tu lo sai, io sono dalla parte delle donne a prescindere. per appartenenza e per boh, senso di sorellanza. ma sui figli, no. i figli si fanno prima con la testa e poi con il cuore.
ma sì. sono strafavorevole al test del dna.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Marì, tu lo sai, io sono dalla parte delle donne a prescindere. per appartenenza e per boh, senso di sorellanza. ma sui figli, no. i figli si fanno prima con la testa e poi con il cuore.
> ma sì. *sono strafavorevole al test del dna.*


Anch'io, *perche' il nascituro ha il diritto sacrosanto di sapere di chi e' figlio *... violare tale diritto e' mancanza di rispetto verso questo essere umano, su questo non transigo.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

vorrei dire ad Amarax una piccola cosa: tuo marito è un fetente. nato, fatto e cresciuto.
ora, capisco che tu gli voglia bene... e su questo hai tutta la mia comprensione, ma da qui ad annullarti per lui ce ne passa... 
ragazza, fatti dare della ragazza, eh, che per me lo sei ancora (chissà quanta vita ti sei negata tu per non negarla a quel fetente...) inizia ad uscire da sola. non solo scoprirai che non finisce mica il cielo, come dice una canzone, ma magari incontrerai pure un Uomo in grado di farti ricredere sul genere maschile.
pensa che a me ne è capitato uno... e non lo amo punto. ma diomio, lo adoro.


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

*chiarisco*

Sì era un falso allarme.L'avevo detto nell tread "disperata".
In quella circostanza dissi che me ne fregavo di quello che avrebbe fatto lei e che avrei detto tutto al marito.Lo avrei fatto.Non era un mio diritto? me lo prendevo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io vedo in giro la perdita della ragione...ci si innamora fuori del matrimonio:finisce una storia se ne inizia un'altra.O no? Parlavo di plagio xchè da sola riesco a "connettere"...con lui...mi fa sembrare tutto possibile.
Allora il problema sono io.
Devo affrontare questo mio problema.
Io esisto con lui e soprattutto senza di lui e viceversa

Io non ho niente contro le amanti.Ce l'ho con lei perchè..il ns incontro e poi la telefonata veleno che mi ha fatto mi hanno dimostrato che è una donna cattiva dentro.
Mi sono sentita morire a pensare che lui "l'amava"...
Ma forse è xchè è così innamorata che è isterica?
E io...sono pervasa da una lucida follia se ancora sto qui a cercare di tirarlo fuori?
E' un ottimo medico...anche lei (medico .ottimo? non credo).Io no, non sono medico ma lavoro nelle analisi.Anche il marito di lei è medico...
Tutti medici e non sanno come non fare un bambino...
Ragazzi mi hanno massacrata.Credetemi.


Io penso che siano soprattutto i 2 figli di lei a fermarlo.Si va in conflitto con i propri figli...come si accettano 2 ragazzini petulanti che non sono nemmeno figli tuoi.Lui dice che se volesse lei non sarebbe un problema accetare i figli...ma non vuole andar via..vuole stare con me e con i ns figli.Xchè si deve privare dei suoi figli?Non fa una grinza....

Vabbè.Il passo l'ha fatto.Ultimo atto della mia beatiful casalinga.

Sto sclerando?
Sì.
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*Prima di tutto...*

.,..un abbraccio Amarax...
Non stai sclerando ...con una situazione del genere c'è materiale per farlo, ma tu cerchi di capire e ti affanni a cercare chiarezza e onestà 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ti applaudo invece per avergli lasciato e lasciargli ancora la possibilità di giocare all'amore disperato con quella...
Devi davvero chiedere un minimo di onestà...solo un minimo.
O uscire o lasciarla subito.
Può andarsene in un residence e riflettere.
Ma una così ...immagina che bambini insopportabili avrà ...se li dovrebbe accollare...se non vuole deciderà in fretta.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

Amarax, tu non stai sclerando. ma magariiiiii tu lo facessi sul serio.
qui, non è questione di medici o meno. è questione che tu subisci.
subisci una situazione che, vista dal di fuori, è da manicomio.
da manicomio.
senti, sorella. promettimi che.
1 inizi ad uscire da sola
2 a lui lo mandi a fanculo.
se non ce la fai da sola dimmi dove sei che vendo io. vedi se con due denti in meno in bocca fa tanto il gallo in giro..
va bè. tu continui a dare tutte le colpe a lei, mentre, secondo me, il coglione te lo sei sposato tu, mica lei... abbi pazienza...


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> vorrei dire ad Amarax una piccola cosa: tuo marito è un fetente. nato, fatto e cresciuto.
> ora, capisco che tu gli voglia bene... e su questo hai tutta la mia comprensione, ma da qui ad annullarti per lui ce ne passa...
> ragazza, fatti dare della ragazza, eh, che per me lo sei ancora (chissà quanta vita ti sei negata tu per non negarla a quel fetente...) inizia ad uscire da sola. non solo scoprirai che non finisce mica il cielo, come dice una canzone, ma magari incontrerai pure un Uomo in grado di farti ricredere sul genere maschile.
> pensa che a me ne è capitato uno... e non lo amo punto. ma diomio, lo adoro.


 
Grazie Anna.
Fetente lo è diventato.Non lo era di certo.
Qui faccio la maschilista...certe donne ,e le vedo in ospedale(ma pensavo che mio marito non avrebbe ceduto alle lusinghe di nessuna...) veramente sollecitano loro le "attenzioni" maschili.Poi diciamo che l'uomo è bastardo..Lo diventa.
Il mio non aveva esperienze al di fuori di me,nè io oltre lui...non so quando,non l'ho capito se non troppo tardi,dicevo esperienze...bè ho capito che ha fatto tutte le esperienze che gli mancavano.Non ha più una lacuna...e me lo ha detto l'altra....per questo dico che è cattiva....non le bastava ferirmi con la sua presenza nella mia vita.Ha dovuto sporcare tutto il mio passato.
Lo amo ancora? temo di sì.E con lei lo vedo in pericolo...non ne sono la madre ok.
Ma ...che faccio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*beh insomma*



Anna A ha detto:


> Amarax, tu non stai sclerando. ma magari lo facessi sul serio.
> qui, non è questione di medici o meno. è questione che tu subisci.
> subisci una situazione che, vista dal di fuori è da manicomio.
> da manicomio.
> ...


...anche il marito di lei non scherza ...e lei pure l'amante se l'è scelto bene ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*rifletti*



amarax ha detto:


> Grazie Anna.
> Fetente lo è diventato.Non lo era di certo.
> Qui faccio la maschilista...certe donne ,e le vedo in ospedale(ma pensavo che mio marito non avrebbe ceduto alle lusinghe di nessuna...) veramente sollecitano loro le "attenzioni" maschili.Poi diciamo che l'uomo è bastardo..Lo diventa.
> Il mio non aveva esperienze al di fuori di me,nè io oltre lui...non so quando,non l'ho capito se non troppo tardi,dicevo esperienze...bè ho capito che ha fatto tutte le esperienze che gli mancavano.Non ha più una lacuna...e me lo ha detto l'altra....per questo dico che è cattiva....non le bastava ferirmi con la sua presenza nella mia vita.Ha dovuto sporcare tutto il mio passato.
> ...


Quella merita una medaglia...ma quello che ha fatto e raccontato a lei è lui!!!
Tu hai bisogno di mettere distanza tra te e lui per capire che ne puoi fare a meno (e puoi: si può fare a meno di tutto) e poter esigere quel che vuoi tu.
Ricorda.
Non considerare mai le schifezze che fanno gli altri un segno di tua mancanza di valore, sono solo segni di loro disvalore!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Grazie Anna.
> Fetente lo è diventato.Non lo era di certo.
> Qui faccio la maschilista...certe donne ,e le vedo in ospedale(ma pensavo che mio marito non avrebbe ceduto alle lusinghe di nessuna...) veramente sollecitano loro le "attenzioni" maschili.Poi diciamo che l'uomo è bastardo..Lo diventa.
> Il mio non aveva esperienze al di fuori di me,nè io oltre lui...non so quando,non l'ho capito se non troppo tardi,dicevo esperienze...bè ho capito che ha fatto tutte le esperienze che gli mancavano.Non ha più una lacuna...e me lo ha detto l'altra....per questo dico che è cattiva....non le bastava ferirmi con la sua presenza nella mia vita.Ha dovuto sporcare tutto il mio passato.
> ...


non ci siamo...
sentimi bene: tu hai una sola lacuna. continuare a vivere con un coglionazzo.
ma dille - alla di lui amante scema-  che a prenderlo in quel posto son tutte capaci.mica ci vuole un brevetto aeronautico. dille che ne hai pieni i co..... di lei e di lui e che tu emigrerai in nuova zelanda.
ma dai, ma dai.


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .,..un abbraccio Amarax...
> Non stai sclerando ...con una situazione del genere c'è materiale per farlo, ma tu cerchi di capire e ti affanni a cercare chiarezza e onestà
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie persa.
In tutto questo casino cerco di fare il meno male possibile a chi amo io.
I miei figli innanzitutto.proprio perchè sono grandi...Cerco di sopportare un altro pò questa situazione di attesa per evitare se possibile che loro sappiano.Se è inevitabile...sapranno.Ma non tutto.Addolciremo un pò...il problema è di noi coppia

Certo è stato lui a troncare.
aspetto di vedere se dura.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Grazie Anna.
> * Fetente lo è diventato.Non lo era di certo.*
> Qui faccio la maschilista...certe donne ,e le vedo in ospedale(ma pensavo che mio marito non avrebbe ceduto alle lusinghe di nessuna...) veramente sollecitano loro le "attenzioni" maschili.Poi diciamo che l'uomo è bastardo..Lo diventa.
> Il mio non aveva esperienze al di fuori di me,nè io oltre lui...non so quando,non l'ho capito se non troppo tardi,dicevo esperienze...bè ho capito che ha fatto tutte le esperienze che gli mancavano.Non ha più una lacuna...e me lo ha detto l'altra....per questo dico che è cattiva....non le bastava ferirmi con la sua presenza nella mia vita.Ha dovuto sporcare tutto il mio passato.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo Amarax, lui e' anche questo fetente che ti ritrovi davanti, solo ora tu stai vedendo, e grazie a lei che ha tirato fuori questo lato oscuro di tuo marito ... sei sicura di volerlo ancora uno cosi?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...anche il marito di lei non scherza ...e lei pure l'amante se l'è scelto bene ...


ma sì, infatti è un triangolo chè, se arriva il furgone dell'unità mobile pscichiatrica, si ferma un mese fuori dalla casa di tutti quanti..


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo Amarax, lui e' anche questo fetente che ti ritrovi davanti, solo ora tu stai vedendo, e grazie a lei che ha tirato fuori questo lato oscuro di tuo marito ... sei sicura di volerlo ancora uno cosi?


Marì, lei non conosce altro... tu hai scelto e hai voluto. lei subisce stop.
e sono due anni.  due anniiii. minchia, parafrasanto a. catania in medetiterraneo. minchia tze anni? e se non stoppa prima ci arriveranno ai tre anni...
ma cazzo. due denti. due denti soli. Amarax, basta un destro ben assestato.
se lo fai, giuro che diventi la mia eroina preferita di tutti i tempi....


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2007)

*Anna e Persa*

Io nel matrimonio ci credevo.Almeno nel mio.
Pensa che per dargli tempo e cercare di scuoterlol' ho "sospeso"...mi sono tolta la fede e sostengo che conviviamo....non è servito.Forse devo fare quello che dite..che poi è il consiglio che mi ha dato mia cognata.La sorella di mio marito...lei vorrebbe prendere a calci nel culo il fratello e l'altra,ha detto che se le dò il via lo fa...

Mio figlio reclama il pc ...buonanotte amici 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cancello tutta la mia cronologia...il figlio smanetta più della madre...pure questo devo pensare!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*figli*



amarax ha detto:


> Grazie persa.
> In tutto questo casino cerco di fare il meno male possibile a chi amo io.
> I miei figli innanzitutto.proprio perchè sono grandi...Cerco di sopportare un altro pò questa situazione di attesa per evitare se possibile che loro sappiano.Se è inevitabile...sapranno.Ma non tutto.Addolciremo un pò...il problema è di noi coppia
> 
> ...


I figli la prendono sempre meglio di quanto si immagina soprattutto se non li si usa, ma si dice loro che è un problema di coppia.
I piccoli accettano la situazione che gli è data da vivere, i grandi sono concentrati su se stessi e impegnati a costruire il loro futuro.
E' un problema per i preadolescenti, ma poi la superano anche loro.
Ma hanno bisogno di chiarezza: anche un pettegolezzo fa più danno di una separazione gestita con civiltà (rispetto a loro...)
Bacio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*Attenta*



amarax ha detto:


> Io nel matrimonio ci credevo.Almeno nel mio.
> Pensa che per dargli tempo e cercare di scuoterlol' ho "sospeso"...mi sono tolta la fede e sostengo che conviviamo....non è servito.Forse devo fare quello che dite..che poi è il consiglio che mi ha dato mia cognata.La sorella di mio marito...lei vorrebbe prendere a calci nel culo il fratello e l'altra,ha detto che se le dò il via lo fa...
> 
> Mio figlio reclama il pc ...buonanotte amici
> ...


Vai su strumenti e cancella anche cookies


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*

Il rispetto per se stessi e' la base di tutto

Se gli altri non ci rispettono e' anche perche' Noi li lasciamo fare.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Io nel matrimonio ci credevo.Almeno nel mio.
> Pensa che per dargli tempo e cercare di scuoterlol' ho "sospeso"...mi sono tolta la fede e sostengo che conviviamo....non è servito.Forse devo fare quello che dite..che poi è il consiglio che mi ha dato mia cognata.La sorella di mio marito...lei vorrebbe prendere a calci nel culo il fratello e l'altra,ha detto che se le dò il via lo fa...
> 
> Mio figlio reclama il pc ...buonanotte amici
> ...


perché tu pensi che io nel mio non ci credevo?
............................
ci ho creduto così tanto che sono 22 anni e mezzo. e, da quasi un anno, ho un amante a cui voglio un bene da morire perché è un uomo meravigliso ma che non amo.
purtroppo amo ancora quell'essere impossibile che è mio marito. e sono 25 anni.
nel mio caso, donne a parte, sono tanti i casini che lo rendono insopportabile (non so perché, ma Pet.., la mia domestica rumena, ogni volta che le dico che è insopportabile si mette a ridere. qualcuno sa il rumeno???)


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Marì, lei non conosce altro... tu hai scelto e hai voluto. lei subisce stop.
> e sono due anni.  due anniiii. minchia, parafrasanto a. catania in medetiterraneo. minchia tze anni? e se non stoppa prima ci arriveranno ai tre anni...
> ma cazzo. due denti. due denti soli. Amarax, basta un destro ben assestato.
> se lo fai, giuro che diventi la mia eroina preferita di tutti i tempi....


Anna che ti devo dire ... a volte penso che certe donne hanno gli uomini che si meritano e viceversa ... e non e' che si tratta di situazioni del secolo scorso ... dove la donna era la parte piu debole, quella indifesa perche' non aveva una sua indipendenza economica e sociale.


MAH!


BOH!

PS scusate, ritorno a farmi i cazzi miei.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna che ti devo dire ... a volte penso che certe donne hanno gli uomini che si meritano e viceversa ... e non e' che si tratta di situazioni del secolo scorso ... dove la donna era la parte piu debole, quella indifesa perche' non aveva una sua indipendenza economica e sociale.
> 
> 
> MAH!
> ...


ma che discorsi sono? farti i cazzi tuoi. con me?
con me non ha senso perché di me sai tutto, anche che sono fatta sbagliata.

Marì, tu con tuo marito hai avuto un problema di corna ma era solo un problema di corna, cioè per lui è stata solo una cazzata. tutto il resto fra voi funzionava bene.
anche io pensavo la stessa cosa, salvo scoprire che... se fossero state solo corna... mi ci farei anche due risate su, rispetto a quello che ho passato dopo.
e non c'è niente di peggio...


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> *ma che discorsi sono? farti i cazzi tuoi. con me?*
> con me non ha senso perché di me sai tutto, anche che sono fatta sbagliata.
> 
> Marì, tu con tuo marito hai avuto un problema di corna ma era solo un problema di corna, cioè per lui è stata solo una cazzata. tutto il resto fra voi funzionava bene.
> ...


Anna non mi riferivo a te, echecazzz e' chiaro che mi riferisco a Amarax.

La mia storia (di corna) e' diversa ... e' vero che tutto non dava alito a sospetti, eppure e' successo/capitato, poi si e' risolta per il meglio ...


Ma perche'? ... quando io ho scoperto la tresca ho fatto fulmini e saette, sembravo un drago ... abbiamo perfino divorziato (se ricordi) gli ho lasciato la scelta di decidere (in USA tutto e' celere) ... pero' devo dire per onesta' mia personale che sin dal momento della mia scoperta, LUI si e' sempre schierato dalla mia parte ... Non ha Mai avuto dubbi, ha sempre scelto me.

Il marito di Amarax non sa che pesci prendere ... e a Marax fa tenerezza questo suo stato ... io al posto di Amarax sai quanti calci in culo gli avrei dato?

Tu lo sai eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... un po mi conosci nevvero?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché tu pensi che io nel mio non ci credevo?
> ............................
> ci ho creduto così tanto che sono 22 anni e mezzo. e, da quasi un anno, ho un amante a cui voglio un bene da morire perché è un uomo meravigliso ma che non amo.
> purtroppo amo ancora quell'essere impossibile che è mio marito. e sono 25 anni.
> nel mio caso, donne a parte, sono tanti i casini che lo rendono insopportabile (non so perché, ma Pet.., la mia domestica rumena, ogni volta che le dico che è insopportabile si mette a ridere. qualcuno sa il rumeno???)


Sinceramente non credo che uscire, magari trovarsi un'amante, un vero uomo come dici possa esser considerato un gran consiglio...per mantenere tutta la rabbia che sento che vivi per la tua stessa situazione da cui da quel che si capisce non sei ancora saltata fuori..

Quello del calcio in c... invece mi pare già più giusto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma non ne esce finchè continua ad aspettare le sue decisioni, a schermarsi dietro i figli, dietro al " ma io lo amo ancora..."

Finchè non capisce che non è amore, ma dipendenza psicologica non ne esce...nè tanto meno alzerà il piede!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente non credo che uscire, magari trovarsi un'amante, un vero uomo come dici possa esser considerato un gran consiglio...per mantenere tutta la rabbia che sento che vivi per la tua stessa situazione da cui da quel che si capisce non sei ancora saltata fuori..
> 
> Quello del calcio in c... invece mi pare già più giusto!
> 
> ...


un amante non risolve la vita a nessuno. ma può aiutarla a ritrovare quel giusto che ha dentro. soffocato da anni di tirannia da parte di quel coglione che ha sposato.
guarda che, molto spesso, il ruolo dei primi amanti è solo quello di "sblocco".


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

*una vita*



Anna A ha detto:


> perché tu pensi che io nel mio non ci credevo?
> ............................
> ci ho creduto così tanto che sono 22 anni e mezzo. e, da quasi un anno, ho un amante a cui voglio un bene da morire perché è un uomo meravigliso ma che non amo.
> purtroppo amo ancora quell'essere impossibile che è mio marito. e sono 25 anni.
> nel mio caso, donne a parte, sono tanti i casini che lo rendono insopportabile (non so perché, ma Pet.., la mia domestica rumena, ogni volta che le dico che è insopportabile si mette a ridere. qualcuno sa il rumeno???)


 
a me sono 25 anni .Nozze d'argento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e 37 che stiamo insieme... che casino.
Il tutto è durato troppo?Ho io troppe illusioni...eravamo troppo giovani...i tempi che viviamo?...che ne so!Certo il dato di fatto è che lui evade ed ha evaso ampiamente.Io no.
E tu?se non sono indiscreta,come sei arrivata alla conclusione che ti concedevi un amante?


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella merita una medaglia...ma quello che ha fatto e raccontato a lei è lui!!!
> Tu hai bisogno di mettere distanza tra te e lui per capire che ne puoi fare a meno (e puoi: si può fare a meno di tutto) e poter esigere quel che vuoi tu.
> Ricorda.
> Non considerare mai le schifezze che fanno gli altri un segno di tua mancanza di valore, sono solo segni di loro disvalore!


 
Quando non c'è,come stanotte,ritrovo tutta la mia lucidità.
Se sta qui...ribollo e ,lo affronto.Ma mai nel modo giusto.
Dovrei essere glaciale e cacciarlo fuori.Lo so.
Ieri dopo l'ultimo "confronto" mi ha detto che io voglio solo cacciarlo di casa.Questa è la sua paura.Forse qui si sente protetto dalle stronçate che fa.Ha l'esteriorità che vuole.moglie educata ,colta,di sani principi morali e scema quanto basta per avergli consentito lo "sdoppiamento"-come lo chiama lui.
Conl'altra:trasgressione,emozione...sesso da sballo?
Vizi privati e pubbliche virtù... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









IHo sempre vissuto vedendo il bicchiere mezzo pieno.Scherzavo,ironizzavo...non pensare di me che sono un pesantume da sfuggire...

Valgo.Ma in questo momento ho una gran brutta opinione di me 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

*X marì   anna.a e tutti*



Mari' ha detto:


> Anch'io, *perche' il nascituro ha il diritto sacrosanto di sapere di chi e' figlio *... violare tale diritto e' mancanza di rispetto verso questo essere umano, su questo non transigo.


 
Il figlio non c'era.A fine 2006 un medico per sapere,in quella situazione,se era incinta o no fece l'analisi delle urine.Ha tenuto me.che capii dal primissimo momento che qualcosa era successo e cosa,con il fiato sospeso x 12 giorni.Nel 2006.Quando un'ecografia,un test sul siero avrebbe dato la risposta in 2 min o in 1/2 giornata.Cattiva fino all'inveosimile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








E mio marito disse in quella circostanza che "fondamentalmente aveva scelto e non era un ripiego".
Invece.Era un ritardo e lui l'ha perdonata.Di cosa? di aver chiamato ME e di avermi urlato per telefono che:
in quel momento aveva smesso di piangere e rimettere...
che lo diceva a me che era finita e che...
non lo stimava più;
che io ero per bene e lui no;
che io lo dovevo far diventare un uomo migliore;
che lei amava e rispettava i suoi affetti come io i miei;
che non avrebbe più lavorato con lui in camera operatoria...
...e che auguara a me quello che io auguravo a lei.
Questo la mattina dopo che...avendo parlato con lui del s o ritardo,avendo fatto un incidente(da niente) con la macchina ed aver premurosamente avvisato mio marito con un sms e non aver più risposto al telefono...dicevo la mattina dopo averlo visto e aver capito che non lo avrebbe avuto con se.

Questo è successo a dicembre 2006.



















Ora...sono io da internare vero? se immagino ancora,solo lontanamente, di poter tirare fuori mio marito da questa donna?
Ma è zoççola o no?
 aspetto i vs commenti e consigli


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Troppo complicato per me. Certo che culo quella là...l'amante, poteva capitare a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lui ha un'amante da 2 anni e 3 mesi circa,di 19 anni più giovane di lui(16 anni meno di me) che ha 2 figli piccoli e pare abbia chiuso i rapporti con il marito...che vuole il mio che non sceglie di andarsene.
Fino ad oggi non l'ha fatto.
Nonostante tutte le manovre effetuate da lei.

Lei che dice che  si acontenta delle briciole di tempo che lui le dà.
Io non mi accontento

nel frattempo lui ...sta con entrambe!!


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Lui ha un'amante da 2 anni e 3 mesi circa,di 19 anni più giovane di lui(16 anni meno di me) che ha 2 figli piccoli e pare abbia chiuso i rapporti con il marito...che vuole il mio che non sceglie di andarsene.
> Fino ad oggi non l'ha fatto.
> Nonostante tutte le manovre effetuate da lei.
> 
> ...


 
mia cara. lascialo tu e con una bella separazione giudiziale con addebito.


----------



## Old fay (16 Settembre 2007)

Scusate, rispondo ad Amarex, ti stupisci tanto? La compagna del mio ex amante è stata cornuta per 18 mesi e non ha capito nulla....pensava lui fosse distratto dallo sport.....infatti sono una bella cavallina....!!! Va bé, Non c'è miglior cieco di chi non vuol vedere!!!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2007)

*Saro' cattiva*

..ma io tutta sta pena per te, Amarax, non la provo, trovo anche brutto provare pena per una donna bella, sana, intelligente, come ad evidenza sei. Non hai mica una disabilità invalidante, no!?

E che cavolo. Basta con ste manfrine vittimiste.

Lei è una zoccola, lui uno stronzo, e tu in mezzo che fai? Il cappone di Renzo?

Mandali entrambi a ....

Questo è il consiglio piu' spassionato che mi sento di darti.


Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (16 Settembre 2007)

Infatti amarex posso dirti una cosa essendo stata io dall'altra parte? Lei la compagna del mio ex amante, avrebbe fatto miglior figura se l'avesse mandato a cagare...me lo chiedevo sempre perchè non lo facesse, ai miei occhi è stata una poveretta...per non parlare della moglie che ha fatto esattamente come te...La rovina di certi uomini sono le donne, le mogli, le amanti, per carità me compresa, avallando determinati comportamenti consentano il loro perpetuarsi. Pensa che mio marito che adesso si è messo in testa di voler recuperare, mi rimprovera che non ho capito quanto lui mi abbia tenuto il gioco mentre ero con il mio amante, bè, io non faccio che dirgli che sarebbe stato meglio non lo avesse fatto...Comunque si creano delle namiche assurde alle vpolte, come le madri che coprono le violenze dei mariti sui figli....alle volte è meglio coprire che non creare uno  scandalo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

*ma quali cattive...*



amarax ha detto:


> Quando non c'è,come stanotte,ritrovo tutta la mia lucidità.
> Se sta qui...ribollo e ,lo affronto.Ma mai nel modo giusto.
> Dovrei essere glaciale e cacciarlo fuori.Lo so.
> Ieri dopo l'ultimo "confronto" mi ha detto che io voglio solo cacciarlo di casa.Questa è la sua paura.Forse qui si sente protetto dalle stronçate che fa.Ha l'esteriorità che vuole.moglie educata ,colta,di sani principi morali e scema quanto basta per avergli consentito lo "sdoppiamento"-come lo chiama lui.
> ...


 
E che cazzo dovrebbe volere da te "la badessa spirituale"?

Amarax...prego...continua a farla...

e il bello che manco vanno da un professionista..semmai...


NO: 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .peccarità didddio...!!!

_Tu sei cattiva perchè non mi vuoi aiutare, tu non fai il tuo dovere di moglie( mammà)_


Pensate a quanto possano stimare l'individuo nel suo ruolo di Donna....

ma a f.......o....in massa...sul treno bianco per Lurdes.


----------



## Old pincopallina (16 Settembre 2007)

*scelte*



amarax ha detto:


> Lui ha un'amante da 2 anni e 3 mesi circa,di 19 anni più giovane di lui(16 anni meno di me) che ha 2 figli piccoli e pare abbia chiuso i rapporti con il marito...che vuole il mio che non sceglie di andarsene.
> Fino ad oggi non l'ha fatto.
> Nonostante tutte le manovre effetuate da lei.
> 
> ...


ciao amarax
appunto non accontentarti
non aspettare che gli altri scelgano per te...scegli TU per te stessa...sei fortunata hai figli grandi, possono capire, sei autonoma, economicamente indipendente da quello che leggo..scegli tu per lui e loro...digli di andarsene a vivere la sua bella storia d'"ammore" e di lasciarti in pace
fagli provare quant'è bello vivere l'amore senza il sostegno di casa, moglie e figli, con una egoista senza scrupoli e in più cretina...Esigi che vada via da casa lui
lo so che fa male (in piccolo ho vissuto la tua sessa sitazione) fa malissimo, è lacerante, ma non è questo l'amore, e in qs modo non ti ami nemmeno tu
fatti forza e decidi...gli hai dato 2 anni!!! mi sembrano abbastanza per fare una scelta (per me sono anche troppi) a qs punto, e visto il tuo malessere, scegli tu!!!
ne verrai fuori sicuramente distrutta e dovrai incollare tutti i pezzi fi te stessa, ma ne guadagnerai in dignità e stima per te stessa, e credimi non è una cosa da poco
non farti manipolare da due (scusa eh!!) stronzi che giocano a fare gli innamoratini sulla pelle degli altri...
sai cosa dissi a mio marito quando mi confessò, finalmente, che aveva un'altra (a suo dire l'altra metà della mela!!)?? ben...vai e viviti il tuo amore (ovviamente lui andò e poi tornò con le pive nel sacco)
ci vuole coraggio, lo so, a rivoluzionare la propria vita, ci vuole forza a lasciar andare il compagno di una vita, ma se i termini della vs relazione sono questi, a meno che non riesci a sopportare (e non mi pare il tuo caso) pretendi che vada via da casa

ti sono vicina
pincopallina


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

*Cat*



cat ha detto:


> mia cara. lascialo tu e con una bella separazione giudiziale con addebito.


Tradotto in euro?


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tradotto in euro?


 

che domanda è scusa!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> che domanda è scusa!!!!


 
ma figurati...


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma figurati...


 
ma figurati de che?????


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ciao amarax
> appunto non accontentarti
> non aspettare che gli altri scelgano per te...scegli TU per te stessa...sei fortunata hai figli grandi, possono capire, sei autonoma, economicamente indipendente da quello che leggo..scegli tu per lui e loro...digli di andarsene a vivere la sua bella storia d'"ammore" e di lasciarti in pace
> fagli provare quant'è bello vivere l'amore senza il sostegno di casa, moglie e figli, con una egoista senza scrupoli e in più cretina...Esigi che vada via da casa lui
> ...


 
Benvenuta Pincopallina!


----------



## Old pincopallina (16 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuta Pincopallina!


grazei Vere...ma lo sai che ieri ....
va beh ti scrivo in pvt...
bacio!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2007)

*Ripeto*

Sono sempre  piu convinta che: Certe donne hanno gli uomini che si meritano e  viceversa ... e non e' che si tratta di situazioni del secolo scorso ...  dove la donna era la parte piu debole, quella indifesa perche' non aveva una sua  indipendenza economica, sociale ed aggiungerei anche liberta'/indipendenza  mentale ... ed in alcuni casi e luoghi (tuttora si esercita) schiavismo puro,  donne costrette ad sempre pronte ai desideri e necessita' del dio MASCHIO ...  e che sia chiaro: il mio non vuole essere un discorso da femminista  sfegatata/accanita/fanatica ... ma soltanto il riscatto del rispetto che  merito in quanto mio diritto come donna/compagna/moglie ed essere umano capace  di intendere e volere. 

Quindi Amarax  c'e' poco da discutere, o ti tieni questo bel esemplare di maschietto con l'asta  sempre tesa ed ingoi tutta la melma che ti passa ... o lo sbatti fuori dalla  porta al suo destino. Non denigrare la donna di cui lui si e' innamorato, lei o  un'altra sarebbe la stessa cosa ... chi ti offende, ti ferisce e approfitta  di te e' tuo marito ... e' Lui che e' venuto meno al patto di fedelta' ...  con lei non c'hai nulla da dividere, salvo il pisello di tuo marito, e questa e'  una tua scelta da chiarire. 

Detto questo fai come meglio credi, i consigli li  hai avuti tutti e da tutti.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Settembre 2007)

Amarax, capisco che lui è stato l'unico uomo della tua vita (sbaglio?) capisco che hai visto e purtroppo continui a vedere la tua vita unicamnete in relazione a lui...ma si cresce, ci si evolve...soprattutto si cambia.

Lui è cambiato, non è più quello che avevi sposato, ha deciso, autonomamente, di aver altro da te, evidente che non siete cresciuti allo stesso modo, nella stessa direzione...

Ora ne stai prendendo coscienza, stai cercando di capire tu chi sei e soprattutto cosa vuoi...e pare che tu non voglia far la seconda.

L'altra non c'entra, come ti è stato detto, dici che lei si accontenta delle briciole....tu di certo di non molto di più!

Devi solo decidere di voler davvero uscire da quella gabbia, di voler tornare a volare o a volare per la prima volta davvero, libera dai tiranti di tutto e di tutti, del solo ruolo di moglie e madre....vai alla conquista di quello di Donna, non te lo negare...perchè è questo che stai facendo, ti stai negando a te stessa e solo tu...tuo marito, l'altra, lo possono fare solo se tu lo permetti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*beh ...insomma*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Amarax, capisco che lui è stato l'unico uomo della tua vita (sbaglio?) capisco che hai visto e purtroppo continui a vedere la tua vita unicamnete in relazione a lui...ma si* cresce, ci si evolve...soprattutto si cambia.*
> 
> *Lui è cambiato, non è più quello che avevi sposato, ha deciso, autonomamente, di aver altro da te, evidente che non siete cresciuti allo stesso modo, nella stessa direzione...*
> 
> ...


Chiariamo: lui è cresciuto in menefreghismo, egoismo, crudeltà!!


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sostengo che si possano amare più persone, contro l'opinione dei più.
> Ma è chiaro che questo presuppone un amore diverso.
> Tu devi capire in cosa consiste l'amore per te e in cosa quello per lei.
> Se ti sta bene potreste trovare un equilibrio.
> Se non ti sta bene (com'è normale) perché il tempo, lo spazio, i pensiewri e il corpo impegnati in quell'altro amore sottraggono a te qualcosa, devi esigere una scelta.


L'ho sempre pensato anch'io.


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2007)

*NO*

Lui non e' cambiato per diventare qualcun'altro ... l'incontro con la signora (?) non ha fatto altro che mettere in evidenza un lato di se stesso, oscuro perche' non era capitata l'occasione per evidenziarlo/mostrare.

Tutto cio che siamo ci appartiene fin dalla nascita ... non e' l'occasione che fa l'uomo ladro, esiste una nostra coscienza base ... *quindi lui e' anche questo che si rivela oggi.*


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lui non e' cambiato per diventare qualcun'altro ... l'incontro con la signora (?) non ha fatto altro che mettere in evidenza un lato di se stesso, oscuro perche' non era capitata l'occasione per evidenziarlo/mostrare.
> 
> Tutto cio che siamo ci appartiene fin dalla nascita ... non e' l'occasione che fa l'uomo ladro, esiste una nostra coscienza base ... *quindi lui e' anche questo che si rivela oggi.*


Non son d'accordo, niente è immutabile...che poi si cresca nella direzione sbagliata...è un altro paio di maniche!

In ognuno di noi vi è un lato oscuro, poi puoi accettarlo o negarlo, riconoscerlo come prevalente o marginale, ma c'è!

Secondo la tua ottica se uno è fedele per vent'anni e poi tradisce allora è sempre stato falso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non credo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non son d'accordo, niente è immutabile...che poi si cresca nella direzione sbagliata...è un altro paio di maniche!
> 
> In ognuno di noi vi è un lato oscuro, poi puoi accettarlo o negarlo, riconoscerlo come prevalente o marginale, ma c'è!
> 
> ...


Non rispondo certo per Marì che ha detto altro da quel che ho detto io.
Io credo che ognuno sia sempre se stesso e che possano svilupparsi parti positive o negative di sè sotto la guida della volontà.
Se una persona aveva una grossa componente egoistica probabilmente l'aveva già manifestata.
Nel tradimento, perpretato o subito, si rivelano aspetti di sè che possono normalmente essere marginali.
Chi tradisce può rivelare passionalità o meschinità così come che è tradito può rivelare capacità di comprensione o debolezza.
Il tradimento è un evento traumatico come un cataclisma o una guerra e lì si vedono gli eroi e gli sciacalli.


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non son d'accordo, *niente è immutabile..*.che poi si cresca nella direzione sbagliata...è un altro paio di maniche!


... sono d'accordo ... le cose della vita ci modellano, ma non possono alterare/snaturare quello che si e' in origine ... esiste la predisposizione individuale. Nota famiglie di una integrita' morale alta che partoriscono criminali, e viceversa.




Fedifrago ha detto:


> * In ognuno di noi vi è un lato oscuro*, poi puoi accettarlo o negarlo, riconoscerlo come prevalente o marginale, ma c'è!


Questo e' ovvio ...




Fedifrago ha detto:


> * Secondo la tua ottica se uno è fedele per vent'anni e poi tradisce allora è sempre stato falso?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, affatto ... la fedelta' e' una forza, un impegno con se stessi e con chi ci accompagnamo ... il tradimento una debolezza nutrito dal proprio egoismo. 

Spero di essermi spiegata meglio questa volta.


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non rispondo certo per Marì che ha detto altro da quel che ho detto io.
> Io credo che ognuno sia sempre se stesso e che possano svilupparsi parti positive o negative di sè sotto la guida della volontà.
> Se una persona aveva una grossa componente egoistica probabilmente l'aveva già manifestata.
> Nel tradimento, perpretato o subito, si rivelano aspetti di sè che possono normalmente essere marginali.
> ...


Sono pienamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo con te.


 
Aggiungerei anche la categoria di quelli che tirano a campare.... sono quelli più grigi, ma ti mangiano la vita!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*Già*



Bruja ha detto:


> Aggiungerei anche la categoria di quelli che tirano a campare.... sono quelli più grigi, ma ti mangiano la vita!
> Bruja


Eroi ...sciacalli e ...tenie


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Scusate, rispondo ad Amarex, ti stupisci tanto? La compagna del mio ex amante è stata cornuta per 18 mesi e non ha capito nulla....pensava lui fosse distratto dallo sport.....infatti sono una bella cavallina....!!! Va bé, Non c'è miglior cieco di chi non vuol vedere!!!


 
Io mi sono accorta di quello che stava accadendo nel giro di un mese.Altro tempo è stato necessario per capire tutto.Pensa che l'ho beccato su un motel vicino casa che aspettava lei x un caffè...dallo specchietto retrocisore ho visto che lui mi vedeva e chiamava al telefono lei ovviamnete.Mi sembra di sentrilo:non posso aspettarti più è tardi e devo andare al corso...ci sentiamo.Io scrissi un biglietto:lo sapevo.Complimenti e buon lavoro.
Stavo andando via elui mi rincorse...Mentì spudoratamnete.Non era vero che aveva chiamato.Si era fermato per un caffè...coglione.Lui.Sosteneva la tesi che meno sapevo meno soffrivo...

Quindi ho visto.La sua bella cavallina l'ho sputtanata in 3 mesi..
perchè non vuole andarsene?


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..ma io tutta sta pena per te, Amarax, non la provo, trovo anche brutto provare pena per una donna bella, sana, intelligente, come ad evidenza sei. Non hai mica una disabilità invalidante, no!?
> 
> E che cavolo. Basta con ste manfrine vittimiste.
> 
> ...


 
E' quello che voglio fare
Grazie


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ciao amarax
> appunto non accontentarti
> non aspettare che gli altri scelgano per te...scegli TU per te stessa...sei fortunata hai figli grandi, possono capire, sei autonoma, economicamente indipendente da quello che leggo..scegli tu per lui e loro...digli di andarsene a vivere la sua bella storia d'"ammore" e di lasciarti in pace
> fagli provare quant'è bello vivere l'amore senza il sostegno di casa, moglie e figli, con una egoista senza scrupoli e in più cretina...Esigi che vada via da casa lui
> ...


 
oggi in tv c'era una fiction.Mio figlio la seguiva:triangolo e in più una figlia dall'altra donna....ho deciso in quell'istante:stasera gli dico che con me ha chiuso.Per sempre.Non ha nessuna possibilità più.E' scaduto il tempo.
Mi sento meglio.
Grazie


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tradotto in euro?













    non mi interessano i suoi soldi.Questo glie l'ho già detto.Viìoglio solo che la ns casa venga intestata ai ns figli.Quelli nostri.Quello che farà in seguito non mi interessa.Ma questa casa è SOLo x loro due.
Bacio


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono sempre piu convinta che: Certe donne hanno gli uomini che si meritano e viceversa ... e non e' che si tratta di situazioni del secolo scorso ... dove la donna era la parte piu debole, quella indifesa perche' non aveva una sua indipendenza economica, sociale ed aggiungerei anche liberta'/indipendenza mentale ... ed in alcuni casi e luoghi (tuttora si esercita) schiavismo puro, donne costrette ad sempre pronte ai desideri e necessita' del dio MASCHIO ... e che sia chiaro: il mio non vuole essere un discorso da femminista sfegatata/accanita/fanatica ... ma soltanto il riscatto del rispetto che merito in quanto mio diritto come donna/compagna/moglie ed essere umano capace di intendere e volere.
> 
> Quindi Amarax c'e' poco da discutere, o ti tieni questo bel esemplare di maschietto con l'asta sempre tesa ed ingoi tutta la melma che ti passa ... o lo sbatti fuori dalla porta al suo destino. Non denigrare la donna di cui lui si e' innamorato, lei o un'altra sarebbe la stessa cosa ... chi ti offende, ti ferisce e approfitta di te e' tuo marito ... e' Lui che e' venuto meno al patto di fedelta' ... con lei non c'hai nulla da dividere, salvo il pisello di tuo marito, e questa e' una tua scelta da chiarire.
> 
> Detto questo fai come meglio credi, i consigli li hai avuti tutti e da tutti.


Ho voluto interstardirmi a tirarlo fuori solo xchè penso che lei sia una tr@ia.
ma tutto sommato se lui sta male x lei  x come si comporta lei...signifca che ragiona con...le parti basse .E allora si meritano.
Oggi lui è cambiato.Io dico che non è più mio marito da allora...da oggi lui non ha più una moglie.
Bacio e grazie


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Amarax, capisco che lui è stato l'unico uomo della tua vita (sbaglio?) capisco che hai visto e purtroppo continui a vedere la tua vita unicamnete in relazione a lui...ma si cresce, ci si evolve...soprattutto si cambia.
> 
> Lui è cambiato, non è più quello che avevi sposato, ha deciso, autonomamente, di aver altro da te, evidente che non siete cresciuti allo stesso modo, nella stessa direzione...
> 
> ...


 

Io? io ho il fatto che lui torna da me...ma come vedi non mi basta.Non mi accontento.
Volevo tutto o niente...questo lo manda in crisi profonda...
Cmq visto che IO non posso avere quello che voglioIO lascxio.E mi sento vera x la prima volta dopo mesi.
Un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiariamo: lui è cresciuto in menefreghismo, egoismo, crudeltà!!


 
Di questo non me ne sono accorta proprio.Ma è così.
Per amore o per passione si si ha il diritto di ferire la donna o l'uomo che si ha al fianco? Io dico di no...se era come "prima" ne avrebbe parlato con me...invece ha...fatto pulizia con lei...vabbè.E' andata così
ciao


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sono d'accordo ... le cose della vita ci modellano, ma non possono alterare/snaturare quello che si e' in origine ... esiste la predisposizione individuale. Nota famiglie di una integrita' morale alta che partoriscono criminali, e viceversa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Peccato che siamo in poche a pensarla così...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*

Avevi bisogno di un percorso di distacco per arrivare a questo punto.
Ora ce la fai e puoi esigere il rispetto che meriti.


----------



## Old pincopallina (16 Settembre 2007)

*perchè*



amarax ha detto:


> Quindi ho visto.La sua bella cavallina l'ho sputtanata in 3 mesi..
> perchè non vuole andarsene?


perchè sei tu che non vuoi che vada...


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Fai in modo di trovare la via giuridica con la quale la casa possa essere divisa solo fra i tuoi figli..... è capitato che dopo una nuova unione, il figlio venuto dopo se non c'era altra eredità entrava in collazione quella pregressa e si doveva dividere di nuovo. Non sono esperta, ma a scanso di sorprese mi informerei.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiariamo: lui è cresciuto in menefreghismo, egoismo, crudeltà!!


... e io lo chiamo regresso non crescita


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... e io lo chiamo regresso non crescita


Sempre a sottilizzare.......... è cresciuto, adesso è mentecatto in saecula saeculorum!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*!!!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... e io lo chiamo regresso non crescita


Concordo.
Avevo evidenziato il genere di crescita proprio per questo.
Mi sono un po' stancata di sentire che se uno fa stronzate è perché è cresciuto, mentre chi mantiene fede ai patti è immobile e non espande il suo io...


----------



## Old pincopallina (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Avevo evidenziato il genere di crescita proprio per questo.
> Mi sono un po' stancata di sentire che se uno fa stronzate è perché è cresciuto, mentre che mantiene fede ai patti è immobile e non espande il suo io...


anche io Persa, chi cresce, chi regredisce, chi si annoia...ma perchè non si ammette che si soddisfa semplicemente il proprio egoismo??
ovvio che poter dire alla propria compagna, moglie o chicchessia, senti ti ho amata ecc...ma ora sento la necessità di vivere altro, e poi discuterne insieme i termini, è un'utopia!
meglio da sole (sempre + convinta)!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2007)

*In bocca al lupo, Amarax!*

...e non scendere di nuovo a compromessi!

il gusto piu' amaro di tutti, nella vita, è il compromesso con se stessi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old Amy (17 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Le ha parlato ieri.
> Lui sta male.
> Io anche.
> L'altra? pure.
> ...





> Chi dice che non si possono amare due donne?


Una curiosità da parte mia..se vorrai rispondere...
Cos'è l'amore per te?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2007)

*Che cos'e'  l'amor...*

...un sassolino in una scarpa!

Canta Vinicio Capossela... e mi sa tanto che ha ragione


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Nel tuo post ho notato soprattutto questi passaggi:

E' un plagio?
E' dipendenza affettiva?
Vorrei coerenza da lui.
Sta provando a darmela.
Vorrei essere sola nel suo cuore.Invece siamo in due.
E il marito di lei?non sa niente.
Sono complice?spero di no.Non lo conosco nemmeno.Almeno questo problema non è mio.


Deve essere difficile digerire che NOn si amano due persone in contemporanea, una la si può amare di un amore pacato e consapevole, per l'altra è solo innamoramento, che è la condizione meno consapevole che esista!
E tu vuoi coerenza quando non ne ha per lui?
Non sei complice ma non devi neppure procurare alibi.... l'altra se la vedrà con suo marito, ma è tuo marito che se la deve vedere con te e sta mettendo in atto mille maniere di far passare questa storia come qualcosa che ha subito e che sta combattendo.
State male in tre perchè una coppia non è e non sarà mai una triade!  
Tradire è triste ma cercare di far passare il tradimento come qualcosa a cui non ci si può opporre, neppure fosse un uragano.... non è triste, è pretestuoso.
Tu non sei la Protezione Civile del suo tentennamento.
Bruja


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...un sassolino in una scarpa!
> 
> Canta Vinicio Capossela... e mi sa tanto che ha ragione



Grande Vinicio ... ma mi sa che non è tanto esperto in amore, anzi credo sia esperto in sofferenza amorosa...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grande Vinicio ... ma mi sa che non è tanto esperto in amore, anzi credo sia esperto in sofferenza amorosa...


Non ci sono esperti in amore, a parer mio


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> perchè sei tu che non vuoi che vada...


No.Non è vero.Gli ho offerto la libertà e l'ho fatto ancora ieri.Nonv uole andarsene.
Io penso che qui si senta protetto.Ma che davveroo mi veda come una madre??


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> No.Non è vero.Gli ho offerto la libertà e l'ho fatto ancora ieri.Nonv uole andarsene.
> Io penso che qui si senta protetto.*Ma che davveroo mi veda come una madre*??


Ma perché davvero non gli butti le camice cifrate giu' dal balcone? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

Amy ha detto:


> Una curiosità da parte mia..se vorrai rispondere...
> Cos'è l'amore per te?


L'amore è...domanda difficile.
Sono all'antica:
dedicare tutte le proprie energie x fare in modo che la vita sia meno complicata per tutti a partire dalla spesa quotidiana-
è sentirlo dormire al tuto fianco ed amare anche il suo russare;
è sciogliersi fra òe sue braccia anche senza fare l'amore;
è non accusare,recriminare diritti o doveri.
E' un'illusione


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...e non scendere di nuovo a compromessi!
> 
> il gusto piu' amaro di tutti, nella vita, è il compromesso con se stessi
> 
> ...








Se lo è stato fino ad oggi mi è bastato.
Sono IO.Sola.Ma sto bene con me stessa.
Un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma perché davvero non gli butti le camice cifrate giu' dal balcone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La vendetta non fa per me 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )
Per rinascere Io mi devo sentiore pulita
Un bacio


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> L'amore è...domanda difficile.
> Sono all'antica:
> dedicare tutte le proprie energie x fare in modo che la vita sia meno complicata per tutti a partire dalla spesa quotidiana-
> è sentirlo dormire al tuto fianco ed amare anche il suo russare;
> ...


No Amarax, non è un'illusione. E' seguire il cuore. Sempre.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Deve essere difficile digerire che NOn si amano due persone in contemporanea, una la si può amare di un amore pacato e consapevole, per l'altra è solo innamoramento, che è la condizione meno consapevole che esista!
> E tu vuoi coerenza quando non ne ha per lui?
> Non sei complice ma non devi neppure procurare alibi.... l'altra se la vedrà con suo marito, ma è tuo marito che se la deve vedere con te e sta mettendo in atto mille maniere di far passare questa storia come qualcosa che ha subito e che sta combattendo.
> State male in tre perchè una coppia non è e non sarà mai una triade!
> ...


Non so se mi credi...dall'inizio di questa storia io ho avuto la sensazione di doverlo proteggere.Poi sono arrivata lla conclusione che devo proteggere me...meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*illusa....*



amarax ha detto:


> Le ha parlato ieri.
> Lui sta male.
> Io anche.
> L'altra? pure.
> ...



Ti stai illudendo che sia possibile amare due donne perche' non hai la forza di restare da sola...si e' dipendenza...ma per la persona di cui si parla....lui....e' come essere dipendenti da una pianta...qualcosa che puo' solo ricevere...senza dare...mi rendo conto che rassegnarsi non e' la cosa piu' facile del mondo...se e' una continua illusione quella che vuoi...ACCOMODATI PURE...lui sara' un illusionista piu' bravo di david copperfield...e ti fara' credere di essere in paradiso...quando invece sei nel piu' profondo inferno...


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Amarax, non è un'illusione. E' seguire il cuore. Sempre.


Questo l'ho fatto.Non ho nessun rimorso.Gli ho mostrato senza nessun pudore quanto lo amavo.Con pupazzi,canzoni,e....tutto.
Davvero se non ne è venuto fuori la storia sarà più importante di quel1 0 o 20% di tempo che gli dedicava...e che dice valeva.
E allora.Fine.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ti stai illudendo che sia possibile amare due donne perche' non hai la forza di restare da sola...si e' dipendenza...ma per la persona di cui si parla....lui....e' come essere dipendenti da una pianta...qualcosa che puo' solo ricevere...senza dare...mi rendo conto che rassegnarsi non e' la cosa piu' facile del mondo...se e' una continua illusione quella che vuoi...ACCOMODATI PURE...lui sara' un illusionista piu' bravo di david copperfield...e ti fara' credere di essere in paradiso...quando invece sei nel piu' profondo inferno...


 
Non hai seguito  la mia soap...sono all'epilogo.Nessuna illusione.E' stata una bella storia ma è finita.Il finale non è"..e vissero felici e contenti".


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

*a presto*

Devo andare al lavoro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A presto


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Non hai seguito la mia soap...sono all'epilogo.Nessuna illusione.E' stata una bella storia ma è finita.Il finale non è"..e vissero felici e contenti".


 
amarax......tu come stai?
vi state lasciando?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ti stai illudendo che sia possibile amare due donne perche' non hai la forza di restare da sola...si e' dipendenza...ma per la persona di cui si parla....lui....e'* come essere dipendenti da una pianta...qualcosa che puo' solo ricevere...senza dare*...mi rendo conto che rassegnarsi non e' la cosa piu' facile del mondo...se e' una continua illusione quella che vuoi...ACCOMODATI PURE...lui sara' un illusionista piu' bravo di david copperfield...e ti fara' credere di essere in paradiso...quando invece sei nel piu' profondo inferno...


GRANDE TBT ! Io l'ho sempre detto al mio ex che è come una pianta grassa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bravo!


----------



## cofusa27q (17 Settembre 2007)

*non capisco...*

pensavo...riguardo la mia storia e leggendo anche svariati post degli altri...
Ma perchè cavolo qnd uno/a si rompe le palle di stare a soffrire per una persona che non merita si trova subito dall'altro lato un tizio/a che casualmente si rende conto che sta perdendo il GRANDE AMORE DELLA PROPRIA VITA!!!!e da lì iniziano una serie di gesti insensati che a volte ti portano a non riconoscere + chi hai di fronte!

Mentre il più delle volte qnd si cerca di chiarire, dialogare...salvare un fidanzamento o peggio ancora un matrimonio, si assistono a scene in cui l'altro se ne va, o continua farsi i benedetti cavolacci suoi....
Ma dico io una "normalissima" situazione equilibrata no?!?

ovviamente sto descrivendo casi come dire : limite! però...molto,molto frequenti!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> pensavo...riguardo la mia storia e leggendo anche svariati post degli altri...
> Ma perchè cavolo qnd uno/a si rompe le palle di stare a soffrire per una persona che non merita si trova subito dall'altro lato un tizio/a che casualmente si rende conto che sta perdendo il GRANDE AMORE DELLA PROPRIA VITA!!!!e da lì iniziano una serie di gesti insensati che a volte ti portano a non riconoscere + chi hai di fronte!
> 
> Mentre il più delle volte qnd si cerca di chiarire, dialogare...salvare un fidanzamento o peggio ancora un matrimonio, si assistono a scene in cui l'altro se ne va, o continua farsi i benedetti cavolacci suoi....
> ...


E' lo stesso dilemma in cui mi dibatto io.
E ti garantisco che sono molto più comuni di quanto vedi su internet nei vari forum
Nel posto dove lavoro ce ne sono tanti!
E così nella scuola,nelle fabbriche...la verità è che fuori casa ci si incontra al di fuori dei problemi domestici...si è al meglio di noi.In casa c'è spesso nervosismo xchè è tardi,xchè la cena non è pronta,chè non c'è quello che desideriamo in quel momento....xchè non è pronta proprio quella camicia che si vuole indossare ecc ecc 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e allora patatrac!!
Io non mi sono mai fatta prendere da questo sacro fuoco...
Anzi...ho vissuto un amore per una cantante 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    pensa che sono andata ai concerti suoi:io che non avevo mai lasciato casa mia nè i ragazzi.Che bello! fu un bagno nella spensieratezza.In gruppo tante giovani donna(ti parlo di 12 anni fa...)
vabbè
auguri x il tuo futuro


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> amarax......tu come stai?
> vi state lasciando?


Staimo ognuno sulle sue.Appena mi viene vicino lo mando a cag... e da quella donna che si può definire con una parola che inizia con zeta e finisce con occola


----------



## Old fay (17 Settembre 2007)

Mmmhhh vedo difficile superare il rancore che hai dentro, molto difficile. Certe situazioni inizialmnete ci vedono come perdenti ma nel giro di poco si diventa vincenti. La vita è strana. Ed io ti auguro di farcela presto ad uscire da tutto questo. Poi avrai sicuramente più stima di te, mio marito che ha le sue pecche anche lui, ma che è stato da me tradito e lo sa, adesso vuole stare da solo, lo vedo forte, eppure è stata parte lesa di tutta questa storia che adesso sta vedendo me parte lesa, lesissima, mentre lui sta risalendo la china, forse perchè sa del mio dolore, si sente vincente, ma fino a ieri era perdente. Credo che per uscire da certi incastri bisogna ripulirsi di tutto, dentro soprattutto, io penso chese mai riuscirò a superare questo momento terribile sarà perchè avrò fatto chiarezza dentro di me. Non so come si possa ricostruire sulla menzogna, melo chiedo spesso, le mie amiche mi dicono che io sono troppo sincera, inutilmnete alle volte, ma io sento le cose che faccio. Oggi non è una buona giornata per me. Va bè, non vi ammorbo! Ciao Amarex!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

*x fay*






  ma una piccola,piccolissima vendetta( mandarlo a ...) non me la posso prendere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non è rancore!


----------



## Old fay (17 Settembre 2007)

Si certo, io più che mandare a......mi toglierei!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

*fay*

cosa ti toglieresti?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Mmmhhh vedo difficile superare il rancore che hai dentro, molto difficile. Certe situazioni inizialmnete ci vedono come perdenti ma nel giro di poco si diventa vincenti. La vita è strana. Ed io ti auguro di farcela presto ad uscire da tutto questo. Poi avrai sicuramente più stima di te, mio marito che ha le sue pecche anche lui, ma che è stato da me tradito e lo sa, adesso vuole stare da solo, lo vedo forte, eppure è stata parte lesa di tutta questa storia che adesso sta vedendo me parte lesa, lesissima, mentre lui sta risalendo la china, forse perchè sa del mio dolore, si sente vincente, ma fino a ieri era perdente. Credo che per uscire da certi incastri bisogna ripulirsi di tutto, dentro soprattutto, io penso chese mai riuscirò a superare questo momento terribile sarà perchè avrò fatto chiarezza dentro di me. Non so come si possa ricostruire sulla menzogna, melo chiedo spesso, le mie amiche mi dicono che io sono troppo sincera, inutilmnete alle volte, ma io sento le cose che faccio. Oggi non è una buona giornata per me. Va bè, non vi ammorbo! Ciao Amarex!


 
tuo marito pure Fay come ambivalenza non scherza, un giorno insegue, l'altro fugge...

Sola, no?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (17 Settembre 2007)

Cara Veri è molto ambivalente, sola si, magari. Adesso è stato fuori per tre giorni nei quali io non l'ho mai voluto sentire al telefono, lui ha telefonato ma io non ho risposto, sto bene quando non c'è e mi agita l'idea che torni, mi ha riempita di sms che vuole riprovarci etc. Che strazio, ma perchè non se ne va lui? Amarax, togliti di mezzo tu e basta! Vuol dire lascialo ma non per lasciarlo definitivamente, per avere un momento di pausa.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cara Veri è molto ambivalente, sola si, magari. Adesso è stato fuori per tre giorni nei quali io non l'ho mai voluto sentire al telefono, lui ha telefonato ma io non ho risposto, sto bene quando non c'è e mi agita l'idea che torni, mi ha riempita di sms che vuole riprovarci etc. Che strazio, ma perchè non se ne va lui? Amarax, togliti di mezzo tu e basta! Vuol dire lascialo ma non per lasciarlo definitivamente, per avere un momento di pausa.


E' quello che sto facendo.E sto bene.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2007)

mah. mio marito fa le stesse menate. è fuori e telefona fino allo sfinimento fino a che non gli rispondo. se sono furi casa io, idem. se poi chiamo io non risponde.
adesso, pare che nel suo orizzonte sia apparsa una nuova ventenne... da delirio...
e lui è sempre più bello e io sempre più smarronata.

bah e ribah. Disperata, se non altro tu hai solo un marito da mandare a fanculo.
io mi sono incasinata anche con un amante che non amo ma che merita il mio rispetto 1000 volte più di quel fetente che ancora amo.
altro che manicomio.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. mio marito fa le stesse menate. è fuori e telefona fino allo sfinimento fino a che non gli rispondo. se sono furi casa io, idem. se poi chiamo io non risponde.
> adesso, pare che nel suo orizzonte sia apparsa una nuova ventenne... da delirio...
> e lui è sempre più bello e io sempre più smarronata.
> 
> ...


Anna...!!! anche tu combatti con questi problemi?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Anna...!!! anche tu combatti con questi problemi?


capirai..

no. io non combatto con questi problemi. ci sono già passata. 7 anni e mezzo fa. e, nel dopo, le corna di mio marito mi sono sembrate pure una cosa da niente. ma va bè.
quello che mi fa stare male è che non riesco a volergli male. lo odio. ma lo amo.
non dipendo da lui. sto bene quando esco con i miei amici e con il mio amante.
ma non ci siamo. ecco perché sono in crisi nera. ho un uomo che mi adora e da cui io prendo tanto... ma mettiamo il caso, come è già successo, mio marito mi chiama per una urgenza, io mollo tutto e corro da lui. corro da uno che,sostanzialmente, mi tratta come una proprietà privata...
ho tanta vita mia, indipendentemente da mio marito e anche tante gratificazioni a livello di mestiere. ma tutto si ferma, come in un fermo immagine, non appena lui mi chiama.
ma non è giusto. non vivo in base a lui. ma lui è ancora in grado di stravolgermi la vita.


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Staimo ognuno sulle sue.Appena mi viene vicino lo mando a cag... e da quella donna che si può definire con una parola che inizia con zeta e finisce con occola


 
*mi dai una soddisfazione?*
*visto che il guardaroba del fedigrafo lo sistemi tu gli puoi strofunare un po di peperoncino in bacca sull'interno degli slip zona cazzo e testicoli così salta un po?*



per favore......daiiiiiiii


----------



## Old Angel (17 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> *mi dai una soddisfazione?*
> *visto che il guardaroba del fedigrafo lo sistemi tu gli puoi strofunare un po di peperoncino in bacca sull'interno degli slip zona cazzo e testicoli così salta un po?*
> 
> 
> ...


Penso che sta cosa andrebbe bene anche per una moglie, è un peccato non averti conosciuto prima per imparare questa tecnica marziale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahhhh me le immagino proprio due grandi labbra alla Totò Lemocò


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho tanta vita mia, indipendentemente da mio marito e anche tante gratificazioni a livello di mestiere. ma tutto si ferma, come in un fermo immagine, non appena lui mi chiama.
> ma non è giusto. non vivo in base a lui. ma lui è ancora in grado di stravolgermi la vita.


 
A volte mi chiedo se sia una benedizione o una maledizione amare follemente un marito. Forse sono piu' felici quei matrimoni dove la donna ama un pizzico di meno...

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (17 Settembre 2007)

Sono una benedizione verena. Io avrei voluto amare un marito da morire anche se mi cornficava, anzi, forse lo avrei adorato a quel punto, chi lo sa....per lo meno avrei cercatodi sedurlo in continuzione, mi avrebbe tirato tantissimo, sembra assurdo scrivere certe cose ma ho delle amiche cornutissime che adorano i loro mariti...non sanno, sospettano....e come se litengono stretti, io invece che mi sento wonder woman....eccomi qua 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...!!!! Errata corrige...mi sentivo W.W.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*!!!*



fay ha detto:


> Sono una benedizione verena. Io *avrei voluto amare* un marito *da morire* anche se mi cornficava, anzi, forse lo avrei adorato a quel punto, chi lo sa....per lo meno *avrei cercato di sedurlo in continuzione*, mi avrebbe tirato tantissimo, sembra assurdo scrivere certe cose ma ho delle amiche cornutissime che adorano i loro mariti...non sanno, sospettano....e come se litengono stretti, io invece che mi sento wonder woman....eccomi qua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ti rendi conto di come ti sei inconsapevolmente svelata*?


----------



## Old fay (17 Settembre 2007)

Si lo so mentre scrivevo ci pensavo. Ma è così, non è il mio caso, non pensare che io abbia scelto il mio amante perchè aveva un'altra donna, qui si parlava di mariti!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*No*



fay ha detto:


> Si lo so mentre scrivevo ci pensavo. Ma è così, non è il mio caso, non pensare che io abbia scelto il mio amante perchè aveva un'altra donna, qui si parlava di mariti!!!!


Non è la competizione in sè, ma quello che la presenza di un'altra donna può dare e che può dare anche un atteggiamento, un tipo di carattere: la tensione verso qualcuno che si sente che sfugge e non si "possiede" mai.
L'equazione amore = tensione


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'equazione amore = tensione


che aborro...

 Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo se sia una benedizione o una maledizione amare follemente un marito. Forse sono piu' felici quei matrimoni dove la donna ama un pizzico di meno...
> 
> Bacio!


 
ma il dramma vero è quello che combino io... mi sento così stupida...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*?*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma il dramma vero è quello che combino io... mi sento così stupida...


Cosa dovresti fare o non fare per non sentirti stupida?


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma il dramma vero è quello che combino io... mi sento così stupida...


 
Amare qualcuno non è mai stupido, forse imprudente, magari ingombrante, poco corrisposto, ma mai stupido..... i sentimenti non possono essere stupidi, al massimo sono imprudenti e creduli.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Amare qualcuno non è mai stupido, forse imprudente, magari ingombrante, poco corrisposto, ma mai stupido..... i sentimenti non possono essere stupidi, al massimo sono imprudenti e creduli.
> Bruja


non sono i miei sentimenti ad essere stupidi. sono io.
Bruja, io mio marito lo odio, per tutto quello che ha combinato. e poi però, quando prende la chitarra in mano e lo sento suonare. beh... è come tornare in qua...
vivere con un talento è sempre un macello. chi non ci è passato è difficile che capisca.
e sono queste le cose di lui che amo. insieme al suo modo elegante di essere se stesso, anche con niente. il suo talento ed il suo essere sempre se stesso. 
e non ne esco. sono stupida perché ho un amante che è stupendo per come mi vuole bene.. e io niente. sono ferma a quello che è il mio sogno infranto.
che delirio...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sono i miei sentimenti ad essere stupidi. sono io.
> Bruja, io mio marito lo odio, per tutto quello che ha combinato. e poi però, quando prende la chitarra in mano e lo sento suonare. beh... è come tornare in qua...
> vivere con un talento è sempre un macello. chi non ci è passato è difficile che capisca.
> e sono queste le cose di lui che amo. insieme al suo modo elegante di essere se stesso, anche con niente. il suo talento ed il suo essere sempre se stesso.
> ...


 
...non è che tu tuo marito lo idealizzi/demonizzi? Vedo tanto lui, poco te...cosa fa Anna A nella vita? Su cosa sei centrata? (a parte l'amante che è chiaramente è solo una ripicca verso LUI, il marito Mito)...

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> non sono i miei sentimenti ad essere stupidi. sono io.
> Bruja, io mio marito lo odio, per tutto quello che ha combinato. e poi però, quando prende la chitarra in mano e lo sento suonare. beh... è come tornare in qua...
> vivere con un talento è sempre un macello. chi non ci è passato è difficile che capisca.
> e sono queste le cose di lui che amo. insieme al suo modo elegante di essere se stesso, anche con niente. il suo talento ed il suo essere sempre se stesso.
> ...


 
Tuo marito è il grande amore della tua vita ed anche il tuo sogno infranto. Capisco bene che se una persona ha talenti e qualità particolari, ci appare ancora più cara ed unica, ma se è servito un amante per farti comprendere che si può amare anche io modo appagante e corrisposto, credo che tuo marito resterà non il treno perso della tua vita, ma la coincidenza sbagliata.
Hai una sola via, che è quella più pratica e concreta, sempre che tu non voglia ricrederti, e per ora dubito sia possibile, tienilo com'è, godi quello che per te è irrinunciabile ma consideralo per quel che vale, talenti a parte. Si può convivere anche con il senso di sconfitta di qualcosa che non dipende solo da noi.... basta farsene una ragione e non scorticarsi sensibilità e sentimenti.
Non ho idea se il tuo amante, tanto migliore di tuo marito, sia la scelta giusta, ma è anche vero che quando non si possono avere i corsieri arabi, ci si può anche accontentare di un affidabile mulo, che è nobile quanto qualunque cavallo, ma che non si impenna, non scivola ed ha la capacità di camminare anche fra i dirupi.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...non è che tu tuo marito lo idealizzi/demonizzi? Vedo tanto lui, poco te...cosa fa Anna A nella vita? Su cosa sei centrata? (a parte l'amante che è chiaramente è solo una ripicca verso LUI, il marito Mito)...
> 
> Bacio!


 
può essere, sai?
ma not at all. nel senso che io ho una vita mia. amici solo miei, il mio lavoro ecc. e, ti dirò, ultimamente mi esce proprio dalle orecchie. non lo sopporto più.
poi, come ho scritto su, ci sono momenti in cui prepotente si ripresenta il sentimento.
ho provato a staccarmi a fargli un sacco di dispetti per chiuderla e stop. ma niente. in un modo o nell'altro è come se non potessimo più fare a meno di tormentarci la vita a vicenda.
che gran casino...


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tuo marito è il grande amore della tua vita ed anche il tu sogno infranto. Capisco bene che se una persona ha talenti e qualità particolari, ci appare ancora più cara ed unica, ma se è servito un amante per farti comprendere che si può amare anche io modo appagante e mcorrisposto, credo che tuo marito resterà non il treno perso della tua vita, ma la coincidenza sbagliata.
> Hai una sola via, che quelòla più pratica e concreta, sempre che tu non voglia ricrederti, e per ora dubito sia possibile, tienilo com'è, godi quello che per te è irrinunciabile ma consideralo per quel che vale, talenti a parte. Si può convivere anche con il senso di sconfitta di qualcosa che non dipende solo da noi.... basta farsene una ragione e non scorticarsi sensibilità e sentimenti.
> Non ho idea se il tuo amante, tanto migliore di tuo marito, sia la scelta giusta, ma è anche vero che quando non si possono avere i corsieri arabi, ci si può anche accontentare di un affidabile mulo, che nobile quanto qualunque cavallo, ma che non si impenna, non scivola ed ha la capacità di camminare anche fra i dirupi.
> Bruja


hai ragione... hai ragione...
questa cosa che mi hai scritto me la stampo. 
grazie.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> capirai..
> 
> no. io non combatto con questi problemi. ci sono già passata. 7 anni e mezzo fa. e, nel dopo, le corna di mio marito mi sono sembrate pure una cosa da niente. ma va bè.
> quello che mi fa stare male è che non riesco a volergli male. lo odio. ma lo amo.
> ...


Cara Anna,
stanotte su Rai2 c'era Gabriele La Porta con il suo magazine"ti presento Sofia".Parlava con un gruppo di ragazzi della sofferenza dell'amante(nel senso di chi ama non di chi ha una relazione extra coniugale).
Io ci sono dentro fino alle ossa.Mi sono scoperta filosofa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il mio ragionare a tutto tondo...il mio assumere i punti di vista di ognuno.Non solo in questa storia,in tutta la mia via...seguo dopo.Uomo di ritorno


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2007)

amarax, c'è un tread che parla degli uomini che quando li mandi fanno fuoco e fiamme.
Hai momenti di lucidità quando lui non c'è, dici.
Allora in uno di quelli chiama un fabbro, ti fai cambiare la serratura e parli della tua decisione coi figli.
Almeno non potrai tornare indietro.
Ma che senso ha stare male così?
Tu hai paura che facendolo lui ti lasci per lei! Ma davvero accetti di stare male tutta la vita pur di non stare male per un pò? E' assurdo! Ti prego, come se fossi mia madre (ho25anni, vicina ai tuoi figli) buttalo fuori di casa. Non rispetti te stessa nè il valore della famiglia nè i tuoi figli che non sanno. 
Lui ama l'altra? Lui ama te? L'altra è una stronza? Non sono problemi tuoi! Il tuo unico pensiero deve essere stare bene! E con lui vicino non puoi. Se vuole lasciare l'altra lo deve dimostrare in modo MOLTO più eclatante, recuperando con te, coi figli, con il paese, con amici e parenti.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cara Anna,
> stanotte su Rai2 c'era Gabriele La Porta con il suo magazine"ti presento Sofia".Parlava con un gruppo di ragazzi della sofferenza dell'amante(nel senso di chi ama non di chi ha una relazione extra coniugale).
> Io ci sono dentro fino alle ossa.Mi sono scoperta filosofa
> 
> ...


a me sembra che più che farlo per amore lo fai perchè sei stata educata a prenderti la responsabilità per gli altri. Sei una figlia maggiore con molti fratellini? Hai dovuto lavorare presto per la perdita di un genitore?


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> amarax, c'è un tread che parla degli uomini che quando li mandi fanno fuoco e fiamme.
> Hai momenti di lucidità quando lui non c'è, dici.
> Allora in uno di quelli chiama un fabbro, ti fai cambiare la serratura e parli della tua decisione coi figli.
> Almeno non potrai tornare indietro.
> ...


 Sto male e nopn riesco a venirne fuori.Tu vorresti sapere?Mio figlio ha 24 anni,l'altro 20.Mio " marito"...53.
Non so cosa pensare.A me sembra insano un rapporto con una coì giovane.Ma oltre il sesso questa donna gli darà qualcosa....che a lui manca.
venerdì lui ha troncatra mi dà l'impressione(e non è solo impressione) di volermi punire x averlo indirettamente forzato a farlo.
Io non gli ho detto scegli.Gli ho detto che io mi tiravo fuori.Che non volevo più soffrire x lui.Che avevo lavoro,interessi ed anici.Non ero più al suo fianco.Non ero più un suo problema.
Ha troncato.Ma ora è sfuggente.
Io davvero sento le cose che gli ho detto...davvero penso che se non lo vedo sto meglio.Ma basta ,come poco fa...è tronato,ha mangiato ed è sceso con un laconico vado a fare una visita ...uno sguardo che non mi ha vista...e sto da cani.Mi è venuta la tentazione di chiamarlo e di mandarlo a quel paese.E non l'ho fatto.Non voglio essere pedante,pesante o madre...che casino grande82!!


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sto male e nopn riesco a venirne fuori.Tu vorresti sapere?Mio figlio ha 24 anni,l'altro 20.Mio " marito"...53.
> Non so cosa pensare.A me sembra insano un rapporto con una coì giovane.Ma oltre il sesso questa donna gli darà qualcosa....che a lui manca.
> venerdì lui ha troncatra mi dà l'impressione(e non è solo impressione) di volermi punire x averlo indirettamente forzato a farlo.
> Io non gli ho detto scegli.Gli ho detto che io mi tiravo fuori.Che non volevo più soffrire x lui.Che avevo lavoro,interessi ed anici.Non ero più al suo fianco.Non ero più un suo problema.
> ...


mia cara, è con i figli che si guarda e non si parla, perchè si lascia loro lo spazio necessario. I figli sono laconici, insofferenti, fanno pesare le loro scelte sui genitori. Ma lui è forse tuo figlio?
Lui "dà l'impressione", tu parli e lui è sfuggente. Tutte cose così... leggere, fallaci...dove sono le azioni?
Sì, io vorrei sapere, vorrei vedere mia madre felice. I miei si sono amati di un amore profondissimo, pieno di rispetto e fiducia e serenità. Se fosse stata una facciata avrei voluto saperlo. 
Ma tuo marito si arroga il diritto di avere il muso da ragazzino anzichè chiedere scusa strisciando in ginocchio sullo zerbino.... che uomo hai al tuo fianco? E anche se davvero tu rivolessi il suo amore pensi di ottenerlo senza avere la sua stima ?E che stima può avere di una donna fragile che non sceglie per sè ma lo tratta come un bimbo? Mandalo via, si facesse passare le paturnie altrove, anche fra le braccia di lei se necessario, ma dove non può ferirti quotidianamente. E quando starai bene senza di lui, se lui avrà meritato il perdono conle azioni, potrai perdonarlo e riprenderlo come uomo. Ora non lo è, non è uomo. Alle volte bisogna essere madri dure per essere buone madri, lo sai meglio di me. E' arrivato il momento che tu sia madre definitivamente per tuo marito, per l'ultima volta.
(nota: se io fossi tua figlia e vivessi questa storia, cosa mi suggeriresti?)


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a me sembra che più che farlo per amore lo fai perchè sei stata educata a prenderti la responsabilità per gli altri. Sei una figlia maggiore con molti fratellini? Hai dovuto lavorare presto per la perdita di un genitore?


 
No ero l'ultima.Però mio padre lascò mia madre( a causa delle donne 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) e dio mi sono trovata a dover curare lei,in depressione acuta x la separazione(era il 1974)la casa e mio fratello maggiore all'età di 12 anni.Lo so .La radice del mio non voler mai ferire nessuno è qui.Il non accettare sacrifici da nessuno( quindi anche da mio marito in questo momento...che a malincuore ha troncato e non si sa se dura..)sta nelle parole che mi disse mio padre quando in un incontro ,io gli chiesi di non divorziare,mi disse" ed io x la tua felicità dovrei rinunciare allamia?no...non posso".
Sono stata un pò madre di mia madre...
Ma ora sono stanca.Non vedo soluzione che mi soddisfi in questo momento.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2007)

In effetti... sei stata un pò stronza... pover'uomo...


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> No ero l'ultima.Però mio padre lascò mia madre( a causa delle donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o forse vuoi rimediare all'errore di tua madre. Vuoi tenerti il marito perchè è quello che secondo te lei avrebbe dovuto fare, con le unghie, i denti e la disperazione che tu avevi dentro e non potevi usare allora. 
nessuna soluzione può farti felice oggi.
Ma tu non sei tua madre e non cadrai in depressione distruggendo i figli col peso della tua angoscia. 
Tu sei forte e lo sai. E ti rialzerai. E sarai bella e forte più di prima.
Ma la rinascita inizierà solo quando ti sarai staccata da lui.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> In effetti... sei stata un pò stronza... pover'uomo...


non ti ho capita...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> non ti ho capita...


Ma cara!
Io ... Io... guarda... tu non mi conosci... lasciamo perdere.... a me esce la schiuma dalla bocca a leggere la tua storia.... tu che ti tieni sto straccio di sottospecie di uomo che è anche seccato perchè gli hai rotto il giocattolo.... e ti senti il colpa???

L'unica colpa che hai è contro te stessa.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> o forse vuoi rimediare all'errore di tua madre. Vuoi tenerti il marito perchè è quello che secondo te lei avrebbe dovuto fare, con le unghie, i denti e la disperazione che tu avevi dentro e non potevi usare allora.
> nessuna soluzione può farti felice oggi.
> Ma tu non sei tua madre e non cadrai in depressione distruggendo i figli col peso della tua angoscia.
> Tu sei forte e lo sai. E ti rialzerai. E sarai bella e forte più di prima.
> Ma la rinascita inizierà solo quando ti sarai staccata da lui.


 
Non sono mia madre in nessuna reazione.Questa storia dura da 2  anni e più,lo sai,i miei figli hanno visto solo il mio dimagrimento.D'altra parte finchè ho consentito a lui,fra lacrime e casini,loro non habìnno visto niente.Ho cucinato più di prima,fatto tutte le mie cose,palestra,spesa,lavoro,come prima.Lei no.Non si curava di niente e dinessuno.Quindi io non sono lei nè come lei.Di questo non ho alcun dubbio.Mi sento colpevole e sai xchè? xchè ho consentito a lui di dare il ritmo al ns matrimonio.Spesso soffrendoci x tante cose piccole e grandi.Non glie lo dovevo permettere.E' così che siamo arrivati a tutto questo.
Xchè io non ho saputo affrontare il problema.Credevo dovesse essere come lui diceva su tutto o quasi.Ho sbagliato.Foree  saremmo già separati o forse non sarebbe mai accaduto tutto questo.Non c'è una scuola di matrimonio...non c'è l'università della convivenza....c'è il mondo interiore di ognuno di noi..e si commettono errori banali dii cui si subiscono le conseguenze....Ho anch'io la mia parte di colpa.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma cara!
> Io ... Io... guarda... tu non mi conosci... lasciamo perdere.... a me esce la schiuma dalla bocca a leggere la tua storia.... tu che ti tieni sto straccio di sottospecie di uomo che è anche seccato perchè gli hai rotto il giocattolo.... e ti senti il colpa???
> 
> L'unica colpa che hai è contro te stessa.


Mi maledico x questggi sto fa schifo ed ho perso la lucidità delle sue 18 ore di turno lontano da me..ora ho l'effetto rebound di 12 ore insieme-


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sono mia madre in nessuna reazione.Questa storia dura da 2 anni e più,lo sai,i miei figli hanno visto solo il mio dimagrimento.D'altra parte finchè ho consentito a lui,fra lacrime e casini,loro non habìnno visto niente.Ho cucinato più di prima,fatto tutte le mie cose,palestra,spesa,lavoro,come prima.Lei no.Non si curava di niente e dinessuno.Quindi io non sono lei nè come lei.Di questo non ho alcun dubbio.Mi sento colpevole e sai xchè? xchè ho consentito a lui di dare il ritmo al ns matrimonio.Spesso soffrendoci x tante cose piccole e grandi.Non glie lo dovevo permettere.E' così che siamo arrivati a tutto questo.
> Xchè io non ho saputo affrontare il problema.Credevo dovesse essere come lui diceva su tutto o quasi.Ho sbagliato.Foree saremmo già separati o forse non sarebbe mai accaduto tutto questo.Non c'è una scuola di matrimonio...non c'è l'università della convivenza....c'è il mondo interiore di ognuno di noi..e si commettono errori banali dii cui si subiscono le conseguenze....Ho anch'io la mia parte di colpa.


forse negli anni avete sbagliato in due.
Ma negli ultimi due l'unica tua colpa è di aver accettato uno stato di cose in nome di... amore? 
tu sai che costringendolo lui sceglie te. sai che sei forte. sai che l'hai lasciato fare per troppo tempo. 
Eppure non cambi quella dannata serratura. Eppure hai paura che scelga anche lui una felicità lontano da te. 
Puoi scegliere solo il futuro, non cambiare il passato.
Cosa vuoi dal tuo futuro?


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> forse negli anni avete sbagliato in due.
> Ma negli ultimi due l'unica tua colpa è di aver accettato uno stato di cose in nome di... amore?
> tu sai che costringendolo lui sceglie te. sai che sei forte. sai che l'hai lasciato fare per troppo tempo.
> Eppure non cambi quella dannata serratura. Eppure hai paura che scelga anche lui una felicità lontano da te.
> ...


Il noccilo per me è la costrizione.Luiha troncato se dura....xchè io ho detto me ne vado non sono più al tuto fianco.E poi scarioca su me il suo dolore? Per questo dico che sta fuori di testa...o è egoista....o è solo uno stronzo e dio non l'ho mai visto davvero.Cmq è un massacro.Il mio.Devo assolutamente trovare il modo di liberarmi di lui.Hai ragione se fossi mia figlia ti direi lascialo...il prima possibile.
Un bacio grande.Sei grande davvero


----------



## Old fay (18 Settembre 2007)

Alberoni parla di rinuncia altruistica. Mi ci hai fatto pensare. L'uomo o la donna costretti a lasciare un "amore" importante poi si congelano nei sentimenti verso coloro hanno accanto...e agiscono come fossero dei robots, perdono ogni interesse. Vagano come dei fantasmi. Forse riuscirà a superare, forse no, ma...per il momento....è così. Ci sta per lo meno rpovando. Poi ok, si è comportato male in passato, ma non vedo in te la colpa per averlo accettto. Molte donne e molti uomini accettano. Ora però vedi le cose in tua funzione, non in loro funzione. Lo dicono anche a me! A dopo!!!


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Alberoni parla di rinuncia altruistica. Mi ci hai fatto pensare. L'uomo o la donna costretti a lasciare un "amore" importante poi si congelano nei sentimenti verso coloro hanno accanto...e agiscono come fossero dei robots, perdono ogni interesse. Vagano come dei fantasmi. Forse riuscirà a superare, forse no, ma...per il momento....è così. Ci sta per lo meno rpovando. Poi ok, si è comportato male in passato, ma non vedo in te la colpa per averlo accettto. Molte donne e molti uomini accettano. Ora però vedi le cose in tua funzione, non in loro funzione. Lo dicono anche a me! A dopo!!!


 

Lo strano è che IO ho detto mi tiro fuori e LUi ha troncato con lei.Mò...chi ha fatto la rinuncia altruistica ...LUI????


----------



## Old fay (18 Settembre 2007)

Non lo so, forse entrambi, ma sarete poi felici? Secondo me la sola cosa da fare adesso è aspettare. STOP!


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Forse l'errore è alla base. Tuo marito ha creduto che tu minacciassi di andartene se lui non chiudeva, ed anche se non è questo che intendevi lui ha agito di conseguenza.
Oggi sei di fronte ad una scelta che lui pensa costretta mentre tu volevi liberarti di lui (ma lo volevi poi??).
Tui NON dovevi dire che te ne andavi, dovevi farlo o, almeno, fargli trovare le valigie pronte chiarendo che non te ne importava nulla di dove andasse, ma che con te non c'era più posto.
Forse non è troppo tardi per dirglielo; lui deve sapere che non ha fatyto scelte "altruistiche nè sacrificali", ha solo fatto la scelta della fifa............. perchè se aveva le palle andava dall'altra e ci stava.  Restare, credendo di fare l'attpo eroico e generoso ti ha messo solo nella condizione di essere trattata con ostilità.
Lui deve capuire e sapere che è di lui che non sai più che fartene, quindi non facesse la scena madre da filodrammatica e andasse dalla sua bella ......
Lui non ha rinunciato per te ma per non perdere il suo quotidiano che gli fa tanto comodo.
Insomma è il solito coniglio mannaro... avesse òla decenza di non fare l'offeso perchè risulta solo ridicolo!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse l'errore è alla base. Tuo marito ha creduto che tu minacciassi di andartene se lui non chiudeva, ed anche se non è questo che intendevi lui ha agito di conseguenza.
> Oggi sei di fronte ad una scelta che lui pensa costretta mentre tu volevi liberarti di lui (ma lo volevi poi??).
> Tui NON dovevi dire che te ne andavi, dovevi farlo o, almeno, fargli trovare le valigie pronte chiarendo che non te ne importava nulla di dove andasse, ma che con te non c'era più posto.
> Forse non è troppo tardi per dirglielo; lui deve sapere che non ha fatyto scelte "altruistiche nè sacrificali", ha solo fatto la scelta della fifa............. perchè se aveva le palle andava dall'altra e ci stava.  Restare, credendo di fare l'attpo eroico e generoso ti ha messo solo nella condizione di essere trattata con ostilità.
> ...


Oro colato.


----------



## Old fay (18 Settembre 2007)

GIA' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Alberoni parla di *rinuncia altruistica*. Mi ci hai fatto pensare. L'uomo o la donna costretti a lasciare un "amore" importante poi si congelano nei sentimenti verso coloro hanno accanto...e agiscono come fossero dei robots, perdono ogni interesse. Vagano come dei fantasmi. Forse riuscirà a superare, forse no, ma...per il momento....è così. Ci sta per lo meno rpovando. Poi ok, si è comportato male in passato, ma non vedo in te la colpa per averlo accettto. Molte donne e molti uomini accettano. Ora però vedi le cose in tua funzione, non in loro funzione. Lo dicono anche a me! A dopo!!!


 
Stasera mi hai fatto proprio ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	












    L'altruismo in quelli lì?!

MAPEFFAVORE!!!!!!

(caso mai l'egoismo della camicia non stirata...)

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (18 Settembre 2007)

*x veri*

Io faccio sempre ridere, io sono la caricatura di me stessa tu non immagini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!!! Ecco perchè poi gli altri non prendono sul serio la mia sofferenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....!!!!!!!!! Comunque vado fuori thread ho già ricevuto due proposte galanti...non mi hanno certo fatto piacere, anzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e, a proposito di rinuncia altruistica, perchè ho pensato che lui l'abbia fatto sapendo che sarebbe accaduto, ne parlavo  prima con un'amica che si è fatta mille risate come te,  ha soprannominato il mio amante San XY da..LUOGO DOVE LAVORA!!!! Tipo Sant'Antonio da Padova!!!


----------



## Old simo (18 Settembre 2007)

*Ciao amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Grazie Anna.
> Fetente lo è diventato.Non lo era di certo.
> Qui faccio la maschilista...certe donne ,*e le vedo in ospedale*(ma pensavo che mio marito non avrebbe ceduto alle lusinghe di nessuna...) veramente sollecitano loro le "attenzioni" maschili.Poi diciamo che l'uomo è bastardo..Lo diventa.
> Il mio non aveva esperienze al di fuori di me,nè io oltre lui...non so quando,non l'ho capito se non troppo tardi,dicevo esperienze...*bè ho capito che ha fatto tutte le esperienze che gli mancavano.Non ha più una lacuna...e me lo ha detto l'altra....*per questo dico che è cattiva....non le bastava ferirmi con la sua presenza nella mia vita.Ha dovuto sporcare tutto il mio passato.
> ...


riprendo da quì la tua storia perchè questa parte mi ha colpita particolarmente: giuro è identica alla mia storia! lei che mi telefona e mi dice di tutto...il luogo...caspita!
un'altra cosa mi ha colpito molto: il tuo(mi pare di aver capito) colpevolizzarti, anche quì ti dico: in questa storia tutto sei tranne che colpevole. All'inizio chiedi se si possono amare due donne, qualcuno ha rispoto che forse si può, beh forse è vero, ma la vita è fatta di scelte, e LUI DEVE scegliere, non può contiunare a dirti stupidaggini sui suoi sentimenti, sull'altra..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (scusa ma quest'icona è adattissima!)
tu gli hai dato anche troppo tempo, sei stata molto forte in questo. Ma non devi più permettergli di trattarti in questo modo, se ti ama veramente sceglierà te, e metti subito delle condizioni, dovrà essere solo tuo, niente più sentimentalismi a destra e a sinistra...
personalmente credo che la parola AMARE si possa utilizzare per una sola persona alla volta...il resto sono solamente situazioni di comodo che alcuni si creano.
in bocca al lupo.
Simo.


----------



## Old pincopallina (18 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Grazie Anna.
> Fetente lo è diventato.Non lo era di certo.
> Qui faccio la maschilista...certe donne ,e le vedo in ospedale(ma pensavo che mio marito non avrebbe ceduto alle lusinghe di nessuna...) veramente sollecitano loro le "attenzioni" maschili.Poi diciamo che l'uomo è bastardo..Lo diventa.
> Il mio non aveva esperienze al di fuori di me,nè io oltre lui...non so quando,non l'ho capito se non troppo tardi,dicevo esperienze...bè ho capito che ha fatto tutte le esperienze che gli mancavano.Non ha più una lacuna...*e me lo ha detto l'altra....per questo dico che è cattiva....non le bastava ferirmi con la sua presenza nella mia vita.Ha dovuto sporcare tutto il mio passato.*
> ...


scusa amarax ma come ti è venuto in mente di parlarci con questa qui!!!
ti sei lasciata fare a brandelli senza opporre un minimo di resistenza, o l'hai cercata tu per autopunirti??
e non permettere ancora a tuo marito di fare il "salvafamiglia" peloso, perchè lui le *rinunce* le dovrà fare sul serio quando gli metterai le valige fuori dalla porta (tu non lasciare casa!!) e non perchè si barcamena se lasciare o continuare con la tipa, ma perchè ne avrai piene le scatole di avere 3 figli anzichè 2
stai su!!!
pincopallina

p.s.: il fatto di amare 2 donne/uomini è proprio una stronzata grande come una casa...è una delle bufale che si raccontano quando si tradisce


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> riprendo da quì la tua storia perchè questa parte mi ha colpita particolarmente: giuro è identica alla mia storia! lei che mi telefona e mi dice di tutto...il luogo...caspita!
> un'altra cosa mi ha colpito molto: il tuo(mi pare di aver capito) colpevolizzarti, anche quì ti dico: in questa storia tutto sei tranne che colpevole. All'inizio chiedi se si possono amare due donne, qualcuno ha rispoto che forse si può, beh forse è vero, ma la vita è fatta di scelte, e LUI DEVE scegliere, non può contiunare a dirti stupidaggini sui suoi sentimenti, sull'altra.....
> 
> 
> ...


ieri mi ha offerto il compromesso:continuare così(lei da amante) o fare i separati in casa.Xchè lui ha capito che non vuole rinunciare a lei.E' vero che mi faceva i dispetti....
così LUi mi ha dato l'ultimatum...Ah,se no gli dò 10 giorni di tempo e se ne va.
Ama entrambe  come al soltio.
Plagio.ed io sto sveglia e lui dorme


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> scusa amarax ma come ti è venuto in mente di parlarci con questa qui!!!
> ti sei lasciata fare a brandelli senza opporre un minimo di resistenza, o l'hai cercata tu per autopunirti??
> e non permettere ancora a tuo marito di fare il "salvafamiglia" peloso, perchè lui le *rinunce* le dovrà fare sul serio quando gli metterai le valige fuori dalla porta (tu non lasciare casa!!) e non perchè si barcamena se lasciare o continuare con la tipa, ma perchè ne avrai piene le scatole di avere 3 figli anzichè 2
> stai su!!!
> ...


Credo di essere una filosofa.Sono alalricerca della conoscenza ...non sono impazzita ma lo dico x farti capire xchè ho voluto parlare con lei.Io cerco di risolvere i problemi di faccia.ragionando.Quelli vogliono solo scopare.Lo facessero.Faccio la separata in casa il tempo necessario che mio figlio finisca di lavorare e chiamo l'imbianchino x andarmene da mia madre.me ne vado via.Lo mollo qui con i figli per ora.Sono tutti adulti,maggiorenni e vaccinati.IO ho bisogno di andare via.Poi vediamo il resto,l'avvovato e tutto quanto
Ah chiaramente parliamo con i ns figli...
Ho capito che non si può cavare sangue da una rapa...tempo sprecato.


----------



## sloggato (19 Settembre 2007)

*ma...*

Ma dove sta scritto che "si deve scegliere"?

Si deve (o meglio, si dovrebbe) essere onesti e sinceri, cioé informare entrambe della situazione, senza giochini e mezze verità, semplicemente dire le cose come stanno.
Poi sta a loro scegliere. Se a loro va bene così, perché lui dovrebbe scegliere?

Io non lo trovo nemmeno un segnale di immaturità... Una grande maturità sentimentale permette di provare grandissimi affetti per tante persone contemporaneamente, perché non può permettere di amarne due soltanto? Troverei l'immaturità nel mentire alle persone a cui si vuole bene o che si amano, non nell'amarle.

Nemmeno penso che sia "una situazione di comodo", non deve essere comodo affrontare una persona in questa società e dire semplicemente che la si ama, ma che si ama anche un'altra persona. La situazione di comodo (nemmeno tanto) è gestire due relazioni l'una all'insaputa dell'altra.



Quanto al credere o meno che sia vero amore... Io non mi permetto mai di giuicare se sia o meno amore quello che prova un'altra persona.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ieri mi ha offerto il compromesso:continuare così(lei da amante) o fare i separati in casa.Xchè lui ha capito che non vuole rinunciare a lei.E' vero che mi faceva i dispetti....
> così LUi mi ha dato l'ultimatum...Ah,se no gli dò 10 giorni di tempo e se ne va.
> Ama entrambe come al soltio.
> Plagio.ed io sto sveglia e lui dorme


 
Ma che plagio e plagio! Ma che compromesso!
Buttagli le valige (aperte) giu' dal balcone.

Bacio!

P.S. Dopo aver sentito sta cosa ho bisogno del secondo caffè!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2007)

sloggato ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che "si deve scegliere"?
> 
> Si deve (o meglio, si dovrebbe) essere onesti e sinceri, cioé informare entrambe della situazione, senza giochini e mezze verità, semplicemente dire le cose come stanno.
> Poi sta a loro scegliere. Se a loro va bene così, perché lui dovrebbe scegliere?
> ...


Sloggato, su alcune cose possiamo "in via del tutto teorica" anche essere d'accordo, ma guarda che il marito di Amarax si comporta così perché lei glielo permette!

Qui sono persino al di là del comodo, della maturità, sono meri rapporti di forza tra coniugi: lei è debole, lui se ne approfitta.

Tutto qui.

E se lei esce da sta storia (ma ne uscira' mai? Ne dubito!) per andare a piangere da sua madre, a 50 anni quanti ne ha, la sconfitta è sempre e solo lei!

Mi auguro ovviamente non vada così!


----------



## Old fay (19 Settembre 2007)

Io invece dico che sloggato ha ragione. Lui non mente, ma il problema resta amarax, non lui, ad amarax sta bene? No, lei ci soffre ed è quello il punto da cui partire. Se a lei andasse bene ok, ma a lei non vabene, sta soffrendo. Imporre una scelta sarebbe comunque sbagliato perchè lui starebbe male in entrambi i casi a questo punto. Prima o poi accadrebbe, quindi le scelte di certi signori maschietti dipendono sempre dalle scelte delle loro donne....!!!!! Ehm ehm!!! Amarax, devi pensare a te, secondo me un momento di pausa ti farebbe bene comuqnue.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*EEEEEH?!!*



amarax ha detto:


> Credo di essere una filosofa.Sono alalricerca della conoscenza ...non sono impazzita ma lo dico x farti capire xchè ho voluto parlare con lei.Io cerco di risolvere i problemi di faccia.ragionando.Quelli vogliono solo scopare.Lo facessero.*Faccio la separata in casa* il tempo necessario che mio figlio finisca di lavorare e chiamo l'imbianchino x andarmene da mia madre.*me ne vado via*.Lo mollo qui con i figli per ora.Sono tutti adulti,maggiorenni e vaccinati.IO ho bisogno di andare via.Poi vediamo il resto,l'avvovato e tutto quanto
> Ah chiaramente parliamo con i ns figli...
> Ho capito che non si può cavare sangue da una rapa...tempo sprecato.


*MA COSA DICIIII??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*Tu di lì non ti muovi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*Esce lui!!!!*





































Non è una cosa da discutere!
Davvero fai quella che esce dalla sua vita? E' lui che deve perdere la sua vita, le sue abitudini, le sue cose, le sue sicurezze ...mica tu....


----------



## cofusa27q (19 Settembre 2007)

Amarax, mi pare di aver letto in qualche tuo post, che hai una certa indipendenza economica, e allora perchè tornare da mamma?
prenditi un posticino tutto tuo...arredalo, anche questo può servirti non solo a svagarti ma anche a sentire davvero tuo qualcosa!
Vai a fare un viaggio...meglio se con qualche amica divertente...
e magari comincia a frequentare nuovi posti, creati degli spazi,degli hobby!

IN MODO TALE CHE LA DIPENDENZA SIA NON SOLO ECONOMICA, DA TUO MARITO, MA TOTALE!

Per il resto la penso come gli altri, dovrebbe tornare strisciando, e invece si permette ancora di porre out-out NON PERMETTERGLIELO PIù!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*Ribadisco*



*MAI USCIRE DI CASA !!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*​


----------



## cofusa27q (19 Settembre 2007)

OK! CI SONO...
traendo spunto da VERE & P/R
FERMA Lì DOVE SEI....TU DA CASA NON ESCI...contatta un buon avvocato, dopo di che fagli trovarere le valige direttamente fuori dalla...FINESTRA,
e poi cambia totalmente, SERRATURA e arredo di casa insomm tutto ciò che ti fa pensare a lui!!!
Insomma hai bisogno di stare SENZA di lui e ritrovarti un pò!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Settembre 2007)

Amarax, davvero VUOI andare via?
Lasciare la casa che tu ami e hai costruito?
Lasciare i figli?
Gli oggetti?
gli spazi?
Ma scherziamo?
Tu non vuoi, ma non vorresti neppure fare la cattiva e cacciarlo...
*Vuoi che lui viva lì con lei e i tuoi figli?*
Resta a casa TUA!
E' lui che deve fare le valigie!
Si prendesse le sue responsabilità.
Oggi. Hai aspettato 2 anni, ti sembra di poter aspettare ancora due settimane?
Un abbraccio. E parla coi tuoi figli. Fà che sappiano la verità!


----------



## Old fay (19 Settembre 2007)

Io non riesco ad essere così drastica. Lei deve pretendere una separazione, parlo di tempo, un momento di pausa. Devono cercare entrambi di caprie cosa realmente vogliono una volta lontani. Io la penso così.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

*non so che fare*

Sto male.Stiamo male.M;i sento paralizzata dal prendere qualunque decisone.
Mio figlio ieri ha assistito ad un'uscita da casa "agitata".Gli ho detto ho un problema con tuo padre.Xchè non mi ha chiesto niente?20 anni.Forse pensa alla sua vita.Forse pensac he siamo 2 coglioni a comportarci così.Non è andato oltre.
Vorrei farlo soffrire,Ma giò soffre.Nonc'è nessuno di noi 3 che riesce adare un taglio.Lo devo fare io.Anche se mi dice che non può stare senza di me.Che non vuole andare via con lei.
L'assurdo è che mi disse "dammi 10 giorni e vado via.DA SOLO".tanto tempo x andare via?Io ci metterei 3 min:spazzolino,dentifricio e pigiama...jeans e via.Lui ci mette 10 giorni?
Ragazzi è una situazione del cavolo.
Pupo.Lo conoscete Pupo,il cantante.Sta come lui.Moglie e amante,la sua segretaria.L'ho letto oggi.Ho fatto una ricerca su google.Ho letto di tutto.C'è Alberoni,di cui mi ha parlato fay...che studia tutte le sfumature dell'amore e dell'amare.
Ma sono io una piccola moralista provinciale?
Forse voglio credere alle sue parole?
Doomani mi contatto qualcuno x farmi aiutare.Non voglio più soffrire.
Scusatemi se vi ho annoiato
Un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

sloggato ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che "si deve scegliere"?
> 
> Si deve (o meglio, si dovrebbe) essere onesti e sinceri, cioé informare entrambe della situazione, senza giochini e mezze verità, semplicemente dire le cose come stanno.
> Poi sta a loro scegliere. Se a loro va bene così, perché lui dovrebbe scegliere?
> ...


 
Il problema,enorme,è che io sono gelosa.Di lei.Della sua giovinezza.Del posto che ha nel cuore e nella mente di lui.Gelosa.Se li penso insieme...sudo, mi batte il cuore e sto male.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Io non riesco ad essere così drastica. Lei deve pretendere una separazione, parlo di tempo, un momento di pausa. Devono cercare entrambi di caprie cosa realmente vogliono una volta lontani. Io la penso così.


Cosa potrei fare? Una pausa di riflessione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*cara*



amarax ha detto:


> Sto male.Stiamo male.M;i sento paralizzata dal prendere qualunque decisone.
> Mio figlio ieri ha assistito ad un'uscita da casa "agitata".Gli ho detto ho un problema con tuo padre.Xchè non mi ha chiesto niente?20 anni.Forse pensa alla sua vita.Forse pensac he siamo 2 coglioni a comportarci così.Non è andato oltre.
> Vorrei farlo soffrire,Ma giò soffre.Nonc'è nessuno di noi 3 che riesce adare un taglio.Lo devo fare io.Anche se mi dice che non può stare senza di me.Che non vuole andare via con lei.
> L'assurdo è che mi disse "dammi 10 giorni e vado via.DA SOLO".tanto tempo x andare via?Io ci metterei 3 min:spazzolino,dentifricio e pigiama...jeans e via.Lui ci mette 10 giorni?
> ...


Prima di tutto non annoi!
La cosa bellissima (per rispondere alla discussione sull'amicizia di Lupa) in un forum è che se sei insopportabile o ti ignorano o ti attaccano, ma nessuno segue la tua vicenda per farti un piacere, per educazione, perché ti vuole bene. Ti ascoltano perché pertecipano passionalmente alle vicende e pensano di poter dare un contributo.

Di Pupo ho seguito la storia a puntate in tv ...mah è uno che mi sembra impossibile che ne possa aver trovata una ...figurati due (ha anche una figlia avuta da una fan!). 
Ma non mi sembra che ci sia nulla di moderno in una proposta di harem...davvero!

Hai aspettato 2 anni ...è chiaro che per lui 10 giorni siano una stupidata, ma se tu sei al limite devi premere prendendo l'iniziativa.
Tu stai così male perché sei stata estenuata da due anni di attesa ...attesa di essere scelta e invece non ti sceglie, ma non vuole neanche rinunciare.
Prendi in mano la situazione è l'unico modo per non uscire sconfitta e umiliata: dammi retta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Alberoni credo che valga la pena di leggerlo: aiuta a capire. E poi so di certo che le ha pure vissute personalmente certe situazioni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Il problema,enorme,è che io sono gelosa.Di lei.Della sua giovinezza.Del posto che ha nel cuore e nella mente di lui.Gelosa.Se li penso insieme...sudo, mi batte il cuore e sto male.


Reazione sbagliata.
Devi essere piena di rabbia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu sei una che reprime la rabbia perché sei buona e temi che se uscisse l'aggressività potresti far sfracelli..non preoccuparti potrebbe uscire solo qualcosa di buono per te!


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sloggato, su alcune cose possiamo "in via del tutto teorica" anche essere d'accordo, ma guarda che il marito di Amarax si comporta così perché lei glielo permette!
> 
> Qui sono persino al di là del comodo, della maturità, sono meri rapporti di forza tra coniugi: lei è debole, lui se ne approfitta.
> 
> ...


Non andrei a piangere da mia madre...figurati! ha 88 anni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo dico xchè è casa mia e di mio fratello...piuttosto che pagare un fottio di soldi x l'affitto che qui a napoli ha costi elevati...solo questo.
Cm q sono debole è vero.Con lui lo sono.Lui se ne approfitta...
Non credi nemmeno un pò alla sua versione dei fatti...Io ci credo poco.A volte x niente.A volte penso che sta in un casino enorme con me e con lei.
Ieri ma ha trattata da amante.Mi ha urlato che ora,in questo momento non ha altro da offrirmi...capisce che io non ce la faccio ma anche lui sta male e non ce la fa.Per questo mi disse dei 10 giorni di tempo x poter andar via solo...e non dice a nessuno dove va...
Io ,ti giuro,vorrei essere km lontana...ma sono qua.Lui al lavoro.Forse c'è lei.capirò da come si comporta con me se si sono "collegati" di nuovo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio







Un bacio


----------



## Old fay (19 Settembre 2007)

No, una pausa e basta. La situazione è molto chiara, non puoi fare nulla. E sappi che qualsiasi cosa facciate stareste male comunque. Tutti quanti. non credere che prendendo la sacrosanta decisione che ti viene suggerita staresti meglio, no. Tu non te ne devi andare certo, lui facesse quel che vuole...ma se ne andrà? Gli uomini non se ne vanno mai!!!!!!! E tuo figlio che c'entra? tuo figlio ha la sua vita e non vuole sapere della vostra, certo che vi considera due coglioni....!!! E' normale lo farebbe qualsiasi figlio!!!! E basta cercare la soluzione magica, ma che credi di essere l'unica? Prima op oi le situazioni cambiano da sole, accade sempre qualcosa, magari un giorno ti telefonerà il marito o.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tutto può accadere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima di tutto non annoi!
> La cosa bellissima (per rispondere alla discussione sull'amicizia di Lupa) in un forum è che se sei insopportabile o ti ignorano o ti attaccano, ma nessuno segue la tua vicenda per farti un piacere, per educazione, perché ti vuole bene. Ti ascoltano perché pertecipano passionalmente alle vicende e pensano di poter dare un contributo.
> 
> Di Pupo ho seguito la storia a puntate in tv ...mah è uno che mi sembra impossibile che ne possa aver trovata una ...figurati due (ha anche una figlia avuta da una fan!).
> ...


 
Mio "marito" è ...carino...oltre che stronzo.Certo se lo avessi saputo all'epoca non lo avrei sposato...
Credi che sarei sconfitta io? Qualcuno dice che se l'uomo non va via nei primi 6 mesi dall'inizio della relazione non lo fa più...Io vorrei che finisse!!


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> OK! CI SONO...
> traendo spunto da VERE & P/R
> FERMA Lì DOVE SEI....TU DA CASA NON ESCI...contatta un buon avvocato, dopo di che fagli trovarere le valige direttamente fuori dalla...FINESTRA,
> e poi cambia totalmente, SERRATURA e arredo di casa insomm tutto ciò che ti fa pensare a lui!!!
> Insomma hai bisogno di stare SENZA di lui e ritrovarti un pò!!!!


Dall'avvocato ci vado.Avevo unappuntamento x il 27 pv purtroppo me lo ha rimandato al 4/10...almeno so come difendere i ragazzi...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sto male.Stiamo male.M;i sento paralizzata dal prendere qualunque decisone.
> Mio figlio ieri ha assistito ad un'uscita da casa "agitata".Gli ho detto ho un problema con tuo padre.Xchè non mi ha chiesto niente?20 anni.Forse pensa alla sua vita.Forse pensac he siamo 2 coglioni a comportarci così.Non è andato oltre.
> Vorrei farlo soffrire,Ma giò soffre.Nonc'è nessuno di noi 3 che riesce adare un taglio.Lo devo fare io.Anche se mi dice che non può stare senza di me.Che non vuole andare via con lei.
> L'assurdo è che mi disse "dammi 10 giorni e vado via.DA SOLO".tanto tempo x andare via?Io ci metterei 3 min:spazzolino,dentifricio e pigiama...jeans e via.Lui ci mette 10 giorni?
> ...


Tuo figlio non ti ha chiesto niente ...perchè già lo sa! Sa cosa sta succedendo, mica vive sulla luna, la sente, la vive la situazione...

Il fatto che lui sappia che tu sei debole e se ne approfitti (condiscila come vuoi ma è questo che fa) lo rende ancora più meschino!

E' questo l'uomo che davvero vuoi?


----------



## Old fay (19 Settembre 2007)

Chi è che ha detto che se l'uomo non sene va nei primi 6 mesi di una relazone poi non se ne va più??? Un genio? Il mio dopo 17 anni di relazione con Lei sta ancora a casa, potrebbe andarsene? C'è la sanatoria poi?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Chi è che ha detto che se l'uomo non sene va nei primi 6 mesi di una relazone poi non se ne va più???



E che è, l'ERGASTOLO!??!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*No*



fay ha detto:


> Chi è che ha detto che se l'uomo non sene va nei primi 6 mesi di una relazone poi non se ne va più??? Un genio? Il mio dopo 17 anni di relazione con Lei sta ancora a casa, potrebbe andarsene? C'è la sanatoria poi?


Dpo 17 anni l'amante è una moglie e la moglie ...una mamma ...e non si lasciano né moglie né mamma!


----------



## Old simo (19 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Sto male.Stiamo male.M;i sento paralizzata dal prendere qualunque decisone.
> Mio figlio ieri ha assistito ad un'uscita da casa "agitata".Gli ho detto ho un problema con tuo padre.Xchè non mi ha chiesto niente?20 anni.Forse pensa alla sua vita.Forse pensac he siamo 2 coglioni a comportarci così.Non è andato oltre.
> Vorrei farlo soffrire,Ma giò soffre.Nonc'è nessuno di noi 3 che riesce adare un taglio.Lo devo fare io.Anche se mi dice che non può stare senza di me.Che non vuole andare via con lei.
> L'assurdo è che mi disse "dammi 10 giorni e vado via.DA SOLO".tanto tempo x andare via?Io ci metterei 3 min:spazzolino,dentifricio e pigiama...jeans e via.Lui ci mette 10 giorni?
> ...


Ciao Amarax,
per prima cosa NON ANNOI affatto!
secondo: ho letto qualcosa su compromessi...e cose simili...poverino, lui vuole il compromesso! Lo so che TU stai male, e credimi so cosa si prova, ma chi deve andar via è lui e non tu...scusa perchè dovresti andare via tu??? e poi perdonami, ma davvero dovresti fargli trovare le valigie fuori(e sarebbe anche un gesto molto gentile!)
Sul fatto poi che lui stia male...scusami se sono cruda ma...chissene scusa, fregatene, LUI il suo "star male" se l'è cercato. Sai capisco che hai cercato di far tutto per rimettere insieme la famiglia, ma credo non ci sia proprio nulla da fare...chi ha bisogno di aiuto è lui, non tu! immagino sia molto difficile, ma per te stessa devi liberarti di questo tizio...Come ha già detto qualcuno, credo che tuo figlio non ti abbia chiesto nulla perchè già sa...e anche in questo caso credo che debba parlare tuo marito ed avere il coraggio di dire ai figli che da due anni sfarfalla...con una sposata poi! ma santo cielo, come fa a dire che non puo' stare senza te e poi va con l'altra? giuro rabbrividisco!
davvero credo che, per riuscire a ritrovare la tua serenità, tu debba fargli capire chiaramente che uno cosi' non lo vuoi più...che hai "atteso" perchè pensavi che rinsavisse, ma che adesso basta...e guarda per dirlo io...ce ne vuole!
un abbraccio.
Simo.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

*amici  miei*














come ca@@o posso amarlo ancora?
Per questo voglio farmi aiutare...x capirmi una volta x tutte.
Mio figlio e l'altro....non parlano avendo capito?non lo credo possibile.Sono troppo sereni in casa e con noi ".Mentono? si può mentire su una cosa così a 20 anni?
Non lo so.Non so più niente.

Mi ripugna l'idea della casa del mulino bianco dove è tutto finto...ma l'unica cosa finta per me è mostrare la serenità proprio a loro.A lui nelle mie crsi glie la faccio scontare....amara soddisfazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cmq sono ancora qui...


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax,
> per prima cosa NON ANNOI affatto!
> secondo: ho letto qualcosa su compromessi...e cose simili...poverino, lui vuole il compromesso! Lo so che TU stai male, e credimi so cosa si prova, ma chi deve andar via è lui e non tu...scusa perchè dovresti andare via tu??? e poi perdonami, ma davvero dovresti fargli trovare le valigie fuori(e sarebbe anche un gesto molto gentile!)
> Sul fatto poi che lui stia male...scusami se sono cruda ma...chissene scusa, fregatene, LUI il suo "star male" se l'è cercato. Sai capisco che hai cercato di far tutto per rimettere insieme la famiglia, ma credo non ci sia proprio nulla da fare...chi ha bisogno di aiuto è lui, non tu! immagino sia molto difficile, ma per te stessa devi liberarti di questo tizio...Come ha già detto qualcuno, credo che tuo figlio non ti abbia chiesto nulla perchè già sa...e anche in questo caso credo che debba parlare tuo marito ed avere il coraggio di dire ai figli che da due anni sfarfalla...con una sposata poi! ma santo cielo, come fa a dire che non puo' stare senza te e poi va con l'altra? giuro rabbrividisco!
> ...


 
Grazie a tutti che lo pensate e mi fate compagnia nei miei momenti di solitudine...e di paranoie 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io sono troppo cerebrale...lui troppo materialista...
non siamo assortitti bene davvero.

Aspetto ancora un poco x un altro poco...ancora.
Nel frattempo mi informo su cosa fare...
Poi decido.
Mrs Tentenna.Sono io


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Chi è che ha detto che se l'uomo non sene va nei primi 6 mesi di una relazone poi non se ne va più??? Un genio? Il mio dopo 17 anni di relazione con Lei sta ancora a casa, potrebbe andarsene? C'è la sanatoria poi?


 
Non lo dico io 

	
	
		
		
	


	








lo dicono le statistiche!!
E' tutto studiato scandagliato e riportato in statistica.
Percentuali varie...i fedeli sono fuori moda 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   a percentuale mooooolto bassa.
Ho vinto qualcosa???


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Io non riesco ad essere così drastica. Lei deve pretendere una separazione, parlo di tempo, un momento di pausa. Devono cercare entrambi di caprie cosa realmente vogliono una volta lontani. Io la penso così.


 
E se faccio l'amante anch'io???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*...*



amarax ha detto:


> E se faccio l'amante anch'io???


Non so le statistiche ...ma è una reazione diffusa ...
Nel senso che dopo lo tsunami non ci si fa più tanti scrupoli. Si pensa: "l'hanno fatto a me!"
Anche se dovrebbe esserci maggiore sensibilità, avendo la consapevolezza di quel che significa!


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so le statistiche ...ma è una reazione diffusa ...
> Nel senso che dopo lo tsunami non ci si fa più tanti scrupoli. Si pensa: "l'hanno fatto a me!"
> Anche se dovrebbe esserci maggiore sensibilità, avendo la consapevolezza di quel che significa!


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'amante diMIO marito....x rompere le scatole a lei....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*...*



amarax ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi ricordi un vecchio film ...

http://www.filmscoop.it/film_al_cinema/xyezi.asp

Ma credo che il modo migliore è metterli di fronte alla realtà.
Sai perché tuo marito tentenna? Perché sa che o lei non lo vorrebbe o ...che lei lo vorrebbe e lui se la dovrebbe accollare insieme alle scimmiette ..ops i figli ...pensavo alle figlie di un'altra...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so le statistiche ...ma è una reazione diffusa ...
> Nel senso che dopo lo tsunami non ci si fa più tanti scrupoli. Si pensa: "l'hanno fatto a me!"
> Anche se dovrebbe esserci maggiore sensibilità, avendo la consapevolezza di quel che significa!


 
Persa, ma se lo fai ad un uomo che ti ha tradito, così disdicevole non lo trovo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non sarà esaltante di per sè, ma tout se tient!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma quanto sei maritocentrica...senza offesa...ma che noia...guarda che esistono anche altri pis...ehm...uomini, sai?!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Persa, ma se lo fai ad un uomo che ti ha tradito, così disdicevole non lo trovo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io avevo capito ..essere l'amante di uno sposato...


----------



## Old simo (19 Settembre 2007)

*O.T.*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ma quanto sei maritocentrica...senza offesa...ma che noia...guarda che esistono anche altri pis...ehm...uomini, sai?!
> 
> Bacio!


 
Vere...il tuo avatar è troppo carino!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*Per me*



simo ha detto:


> Vere...il tuo avatar è troppo carino!!!!


Era meglio l'altro ...l'avevo scambiato per una sua foto!


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era meglio l'altro ...l'avevo scambiato per una sua foto!


 Anche io! perche` non e` lei? per me Vere ora ha questa faccia..come di P/r riesco ad immaginare solo le scarpe...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Diana ha detto:


> Anche io! perche` non e` lei? per me Vere ora ha questa faccia..come di P/r riesco ad immaginare solo le scarpe...


E' la bellissima attrice di Greys Anatomi ...e ...Rosewel...ma le assomiglia ...
Allora cambio e metto l'attrice che mi assomiglia ...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> come ca@@o posso amarlo ancora?
> Per questo voglio farmi aiutare...x capirmi una volta x tutte.
> Mio figlio e l'altro....non parlano avendo capito?non lo credo possibile.Sono troppo sereni in casa e con noi ".Mentono? si può mentire su una cosa così a 20 anni?
> Non lo so.Non so più niente.
> ...


beh, certo. di sicuro il fatto che torni da tua madre non se lo beve nemmeno il mio cane yugoslavo, figurati i tuoi..
che poi, dai...da tua madre??? sei incredibile. torni a casa da tua madre a 50 anni?
senti, tuo marito sarà anche un puttaniere, ma credimi, tu gli hai fornito l'alibi.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> beh, certo. di sicuro il fatto che torni da tua madre non se la beve nemmeno il mio cane yugoslavo, figurati i tuoi..
> che poi, dai...da tua madre??? sei incredibile. torni a casa da tua madre a 50 anni?
> senti, tuo marito sarà anche un puttaniere, ma credimi, tu gli hai fornito l'alibi.


 
Torno da mia madre x non avere problemi economici è casa mia e di mio fratello.Lei è lì con una badante in 5 vani enormi ...

Mi spieghi che alibi hli ho fornito?
Non connetto  molto in questo periodo


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ricordi un vecchio film ...
> 
> http://www.filmscoop.it/film_al_cinema/xyezi.asp
> 
> ...


 
Per me è la seconda delle due: i mariti vanno in conflitto con i propri figli...figurati con due rompi...che non sono nemmeno suoi!!


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma quanto sei maritocentrica...senza offesa...ma che noia...guarda che esistono anche altri pis...ehm...uomini, sai?!
> 
> Bacio!


 









   se ne trovo 1 come dico io di pis.. ehm uomo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   gli rendo pan x focaccia!!! forse


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' la bellissima attrice di Greys Anatomi ...e ...Rosewel...ma le assomiglia ...
> Allora cambio e metto l'attrice che mi assomiglia ...


P/r sei uno schianto!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> se ne trovo 1 come dico io di pis.. ehm uomo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto per scendere al suo livello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... pensaci bene, rifletti, non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quest'anno il Piccolo di Milano riallestisce "La storia della bambola abbandonata" di Brecht.
> Consiglio tutti di portarci i figli dai 7 ai 90 anni!


 
ricevuto . grazie pr.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Allora, amarax, così non va.
Continui adomandarti se non dovresti accettare la situazione. La risposta è semplice: ti fa stare bene? no. E allora non puoi accettarla.
Punto due: lui non vuole scegliere. Beh, non trovo corretto che tu debba rinunciare, oltre che a lui, anche alla casa e ai figli. Se si mettono insieme poi lei dormirebbe nel TUO letto? Pensaci bene... non è neppure questo quello che vuoi.
tu vuoi tuo marito, ora. E io ti dico che per averlo devi cacciarlo. Oggi. Ha il turno di 18 ore e i figli tornano per cena? Bene. Cambia la serratura. Fai le valigie per lui (minimo indispensabile) e le metti fuori dalla porta con un biglietto che dica che sei al limite della sopportazione. Fai sedere i figli che non hanno capito nulla perchè non vogliono capire (e quindi non chiedono) e gli spieghi che non ce la fai più, raccontandogli tutto. Sono adulti, non hanno 12 anni come te quando tua mamma doveva tenerti fuori dal suo declino e invece ti ha trascinata dentro. Sono adulti. E lo è anche tuo amrito. Adulto vuol dire responsabilità. E se un medico vuol fare troppe scelte persino la legge glielo vieta, figuriamoci un marito! 
Amarax, l'amore, la gelosia, la sofferenza, li proverai ancora per molto tempo.
Ma almeno avrai la dignità e la speranza di poter recuperare una serenità.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tanto per scendere al suo livello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X non scendere al suo livello....non faccio niente solo xchè non potrei guardarmi allo specchio.
A volte vorrei vendicarmi di lei.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




     Ma non xchè scopa con mio marito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




....x quello che ha detto a me.
E cattiva dentro.
E' questo che mi fa male.Pensare che mio marito ama(?) una donna così.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Allora, amarax, così non va.
> Continui adomandarti se non dovresti accettare la situazione. La risposta è semplice: ti fa stare bene? no. E allora non puoi accettarla.
> Punto due: lui non vuole scegliere. Beh, non trovo corretto che tu debba rinunciare, oltre che a lui, anche alla casa e ai figli. Se si mettono insieme poi lei dormirebbe nel TUO letto? Pensaci bene... non è neppure questo quello che vuoi.
> tu vuoi tuo marito, ora. E io ti dico che per averlo devi cacciarlo. Oggi. Ha il turno di 18 ore e i figli tornano per cena? Bene. Cambia la serratura. Fai le valigie per lui (minimo indispensabile) e le metti fuori dalla porta con un biglietto che dica che sei al limite della sopportazione. Fai sedere i figli che non hanno capito nulla perchè non vogliono capire (e quindi non chiedono) e gli spieghi che non ce la fai più, raccontandogli tutto. Sono adulti, non hanno 12 anni come te quando tua mamma doveva tenerti fuori dal suo declino e invece ti ha trascinata dentro. Sono adulti. E lo è anche tuo amrito. Adulto vuol dire responsabilità. E se un medico vuol fare troppe scelte persino la legge glielo vieta, figuriamoci un marito!
> ...


 
Grande...ma sei donna!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  L'ho scoperto su un altro tread.
Per questo sei così matura e profonda....
Sai? i maschi che conosco io sono meno presi dai problemi come i miei...E capirai,con il 53enne che mi ritrovo in casa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...
Non abbiamo più affrontato l'argomento.L'altra sera è stata una serata difficile.Siamo in pausa.Fra l'altro io ho unìinfluenza terribile e davvero non ho la forza nè la voglia di fare niente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio saggia amica


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> X non scendere al suo livello....non faccio niente solo xchè non potrei guardarmi allo specchio.
> A volte vorrei vendicarmi di lei....
> 
> 
> ...



Amarax stammi a sentire ... la miglior vendetta che ti puoi prendere sulla (signora?) e lasciarle tuo marito ... aspetta e vedrai.

Sembra folle quello che ti dico ... ma non lo e', credimi.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2007)

*MA BUTTALO FUORI DI CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *MA BUTTALO FUORI DI CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


condivido.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Grande...ma sei donna!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo, ti avevo anche detto "se fossi tua figlia"!!!
vabbè, non importa. gli uomini sono meno profondi, sono "creature semplici" come si dice spesso, ma non per questo meno complesse.
Tu dici che siete in pausa e prima dicevi che convivevate ma solo per necessità e ti eri tolta la fede. Per gli uomini queste cose non contano. Contano solo le azioni (vedi "me ne vado di casa" oppure, meglio "fuori di qui" con chiave e valigie nuove nuove) e l'apparenza all'esterno (famigliola mulino bianco con viaggetti in moto inclusi).
La vita inizia a 50anni, per te. Non farla passare senza salire a bordo.
L'influenza passerà. lui ha tenuto il muso o ti ha curata amorevolmente? 
Poniti un termine. 10gg. se dopo questi non vedi da parte sua la volontà di essere FAMIGLIA con te e i figli (ovviamente senza la stronza)... allora chiudi davvero, però, con serratura nuova e valigie fuori. Punto.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

non sto bene...
oggi invece di buttarlo fuori dicasa...sarà la febbre....vorrei fare qualcosa x snamascherare lei...non è che mi aiutate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a pensare qualcosa che faccia venir fuori il suo essere "dentro"...fuori? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  sragiono...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> non sto bene...
> oggi invece di buttarlo fuori dicasa...sarà la febbre....vorrei fare qualcosa x snamascherare lei...non è che mi aiutate...
> 
> 
> ...


sì, sragioni... e ti concentri sulle cose sbagliate. Fatti un bel pianto. Scrivi in un foglio quanto la odi ed è stronza, se proprio devi, ma poi brucialo o fallo in pezzi minuscoli, perchè è una di quelle cose stupide che ti fanno stare bene ma nessuno ti perdonerebbe mai. 
Se no, meglio, inizia a progettare le tue azioni future.
il 4 vedi l'avvocato, mi pare, no? 
Inizia a trovare il numero di un buon fabbro. E a scrivere le cose che accadono tra voi o sono accadute come pro memoria per l'avvocato. mi pare che a loro serva, no? 
Ragazze, divorziate d'italia, consigli per amarax su come impegnare la giornata?


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, sragioni... e ti concentri sulle cose sbagliate. Fatti un bel pianto. Scrivi in un foglio quanto la odi ed è stronza, se proprio devi, ma poi brucialo o fallo in pezzi minuscoli, perchè è una di quelle cose stupide che ti fanno stare bene ma nessuno ti perdonerebbe mai.
> Se no, meglio, inizia a progettare le tue azioni future.
> il 4 vedi l'avvocato, mi pare, no?
> Inizia a trovare il numero di un buon fabbro. E a scrivere le cose che accadono tra voi o sono accadute come pro memoria per l'avvocato. mi pare che a loro serva, no?
> Ragazze, divorziate d'italia, consigli per amarax su come impegnare la giornata?


Sei un tesoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .Tua madre è una donna fortunata.davvero.
Però...visto che 6 così in gamba...che faresti volendo smascherare una così? magari poi lo butto fuori cmq...ma almeno lo libero dalla...sanguisuga!!


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ricordi un vecchio film ...
> 
> http://www.filmscoop.it/film_al_cinema/xyezi.asp
> Ho provato ad aprire l'indirizzo ma non trovo niente.Di che film si tratta?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sei un tesoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia mamma è speciale lei per prima, se no mica io venivo così!
Non sono molto in gamba 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , se hai letto sai che sono stata amante anche io di un uomo sposato anche se ho chiuso e mi sconvolge pensare a lei, a come lui la trattasse solo vedendo me... e non mi piace...
Comunque, tu vorresti smascherarla agli occhi di lui? Perchè pensi sia cattiva e non se lo meriti? E lui non è stato cattivo? Si meritano reciprocamente. Non immagini quanto. Comunque sai bene (e a volte lo dimostri) che ognuno vede solo quello che vuole vedere.
Puoi fare carte false ma lui non vedrà mai. Solo la vita la potrà smascherare....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però Amarax.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non mi piace quel "magari"! hai parlato con chi ti è vicino (cognata?) di quello di cui hai parlato con noi? Che ti suggerisce, di andartene, di rimanere e tenere in piedi questo ridicolo triangolo o di rimanere e buttarlo fuori?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi ricordi un vecchio film ...
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mia mamma è speciale lei per prima, se no mica io venivo così!
> Non sono molto in gamba
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mia cognata dice quello che dite voi.Dice che il fartello è uno stronzo e che non avrebbe mai creduto potesse fare questa fine.

Dice che lei ,se era al mio posto,lo buttava fuori 2 anni fa.
Ha pianto con me a dicembre scorso quando c'era "quel" problema.


Per me sarebbe facile troncare se solo mi dicesse che non mi ama più.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mia cognata dice quello che dite voi.Dice che il fartello è uno stronzo e che non avrebbe mai creduto potesse fare questa fine.
> 
> Dice che lei ,se era al mio posto,lo buttava fuori 2 anni fa.
> Ha pianto con me a dicembre scorso quando c'era "quel" problema.
> ...


cos'è l'amore?
non è fiducia, rispetto, costruzione, impegno, dedizione....................
Ti ama?
sai già la risposta. 
leggila.


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mia cognata dice quello che dite voi.Dice che il fartello è uno stronzo e che non avrebbe mai creduto potesse fare questa fine.
> 
> Dice che lei ,se era al mio posto,lo buttava fuori 2 anni fa.
> Ha pianto con me a dicembre scorso quando c'era "quel" problema.
> ...


Scusa Amarax ... con tutto il rispetto per te ... ma cafffanculo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Della serie: Quando ce vo', ce vo'.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa Amarax ... con tutto il rispetto per te ... ma cafffanculo
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 :0019 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   k torno quando ragiono


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cos'è l'amore?
> non è fiducia, rispetto, costruzione, impegno, dedizione....................
> Ti ama?
> sai già la risposta.
> leggila.


 
non mi ama.
ama se stesso
gli servo da facciata.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> non mi ama.
> *ama se stesso*
> gli servo da facciata.


ossignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Basta! Azione, signora mia! Sei Donna, mica bimbetta! Fuori le palle e chiudilo fuori di casa  a quest'essere indegno!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Vere...il tuo avatar è troppo carino!!!!


 
grazie, oggi mi sento molto Scrat, nevrotica e monotematica 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma non so bene la mia ghianda quale sia 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Anche io! perche` non e` lei? per me Vere ora ha questa faccia..come di P/r riesco ad immaginare solo le scarpe...


Magari 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque si, un po' le rassomiglio (a Izzie, non a Scrat 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )

Bacio!


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> non mi ama.
> ama se stesso
> gli servo da facciata.


 
sbattilo fuori di casa.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> grazie, oggi mi sento molto Scrat, nevrotica e monotematica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> :0019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non te preoccupe'..qui siamo alla neuro deliri..un giorno a te e domani a me...


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

A parte che tuo marito, e lo dico a costo di apparire str...., fa parte di quelle persone nelle quali ogni tanto il cuore dovrebbe chiedersi se vale la pena di pompare tutto quel sangue al cervello inutilmente, davvero non immagino cosa serve per farti realizzare che quest'uomo è una causa persa èper se stesso, figuriamoci per gli altri.
Non entro nel merito di quello che ha fatto e come lo ha fatto, ma una cosa è certa, non cambia, non cambierà e cercherà solo il suo tornaconto, e lo farà non solo con te ma anche con l'amante..... è un opportunista e un menefreghista.
Quindi se proprio non riesci a liberartene (e l'avvocato dovrebbe darti le dritte) almeno vedi di non fargli da scendiletto.
Non ha alcuna sensibilità per il disagio, il dolore e la dignità altrui, che altro serve?
Con certa gente la si prende sempre in quel posto, sta poi a te decidere se facilitargli le cose mettendoti sottovento così che ti si alzi la camicia per agevolarlo.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2007)

Guarda che a quello lì il sangue mica gli pompa verso il cervello...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Amarax... lui te lo ha già detto che non ti ama.
E' triste, lo so.
Pensa un pò... da quant'è che non ti ama?
Mi sa che è più di un pò...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non puoi nemmeno ostinarti, no?


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda che a quello lì il sangue mica gli pompa verso il cervello...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Amarax non si ostina, è solo che non riesce a farsene una ragione........ cerca sempre un apoiglio, unfilo, un piccolo motivo.  Lo capirà quando cesserà di sperare, anche se lo fa inconsciamente.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Amarax non si ostina, è solo che non riesce a farsene una ragione........ cerca sempre un apoiglio, unfilo, un piccolo motivo. Lo capirà quando cesserà di sperare, anche se lo fa inconsciamente.
> Bruja


dopo due anni di incubo......come può ancora sperare? e cosa potremmo mai dirle nopi per spezzare un filo così insano? mi fa impazzire l'idea di persone trattate così.


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> dopo due anni di incubo......come può ancora sperare? e cosa potremmo mai dirle nopi per spezzare un filo così insano? mi fa impazzire l'idea di persone trattate così.


Parafrasando Galileo...... eppure è qui a chiederselo ed a chiedere a noi pareri. Ci sono altre motivazioni a tuo avviso?
Credo che prima centriamo il problema e prima lo si può portare a soluzione.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Parafrasando Galileo...... eppure è qui a chiederselo ed a chiedere a noi pareri. Ci sono altre motivazioni a tuo avviso?
> Credo che prima centriamo il problema e prima lo si può portare a soluzione.
> Bruja


è un tiro al bersaglio, insomma...


----------



## Old fay (20 Settembre 2007)

Diversamente non sarebbe qui. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi verrebbe da dire, ma non voglio essere scortese anche perchè qui ci sono pure io!!!!!!!!!!!!! E' difficile quando si è dentro vedere le cose con il giusto metro, molto difficile...


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> è un tiro al bersaglio, insomma...


Non rendere una mia frase un concetto sgradevole.  Si tratta di arrivare a capire che girare intorno al problema non lo risolve. E per me quello è il problema, il resto è circostanziale.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*fay*



fay ha detto:


> Diversamente non sarebbe qui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero, ed in questo caso sono utili le opinioni altrui che sono distanti ed imparziali.
Resta il fatto che il coinvolgimento è una vera nebbia per la razionalità decisionale... tocca aspettare che si diradi!
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non rendere una mia frase un concetto sgradevole. Si tratta di arrivare a capire che girare intorno al problema non lo risolve. E per me quello è il problema, il resto è circostanziale.
> Bruja


io sono convinta che il problema parta dall'infanzia, dai genitori, la cui separazione l'ha segnata per le consguenze. HA voluto evitare le conseguenza, stavolta. Ma lei dice che il problema non è lì. Inoltre i figli sono grandi e lei è molto più stabile di quanto non fosse all'epoca sua madre....
Davvero non so cosa spinga una donna bella, intelligente, economicamente indipendente, con due figli adulti, ad acecttare una situazione tanto avvilente e degradante. Bisogno di conferme e di amore? Ricerca di stabilità ad ogni prezzo?


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Grande*

Ho cercato di risponderle in altro post.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io sono convinta che il problema parta dall'infanzia, dai genitori, la cui separazione l'ha segnata per le consguenze. HA voluto evitare le conseguenza, stavolta. Ma lei dice che il problema non è lì. Inoltre i figli sono grandi e lei è molto più stabile di quanto non fosse all'epoca sua madre....
> Davvero non so cosa spinga una donna bella, intelligente, economicamente indipendente, con due figli adulti, ad acecttare una situazione tanto avvilente e degradante. Bisogno di conferme e di amore? Ricerca di stabilità ad ogni prezzo?


succede che, come dice anche la sandra mondaini, un marito è come il fegato: non ti ricordi di averlo finché non ti fa male... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












bon. io sdrammatizzo un po'... ma non è così sbagliata come teoria.
anzi. a dirla tutta, ormai per amarax, è diventata una guerra fra donne per la presa della bastiglia. non vorrei dire ma secondo me, a 'sto punto, l'amante è diventanta il legante.
finito lo scopo finito tutto.
Amarax, seriamente. te lo dico con il sorriso sulle labbra. o lo lasci, nel senso che LO SPEDISCI o, pensaci bene al dopo... adesso, se non altro, concentri tutto il veleno sulla tua rivale. e dopo? pensi che basti fare rewind per ripulire il rapporto? sono cazzi amari.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mia cognata dice quello che dite voi.Dice che il fartello è uno stronzo e che non avrebbe mai creduto potesse fare questa fine.
> 
> Dice che lei ,se era al mio posto,lo buttava fuori 2 anni fa.
> Ha pianto con me a dicembre scorso quando c'era "quel" problema.
> ...


 
No, staresti lì ancora...e ancora ...e ancora...e ti aggrapperesti ancora al fatto che lui vuole bene ai figli, che taglia l'erba in giardino o che cuoce bene la carne bel barbecue! 

Spostati da lui a te...in te...

Inizia a pensare che tutto questo male che tu dici lui prova, non sarà mai pari al tuo, ma mentre lui se lo è scelto, tu lo stai solo subendo...e giustificando...

Quali colpe credi di dover espiare?

Due anni così non son bastati? Ti sei data l'ergastolo?


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> succede che, come dice anche la sandra mondaini, un marito è come il fegato: non ti ricordi di averlo finché non ti fa male...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
L'altra...ho un conto in sospeso con lei.Non mi va giù la telefonata e gli auguri che mi ha fatto...lo trovi tanto strano?

Cmq forse la mia miglior vendetta sarebbe lasciarglielo.Vorrei vedere se:
non c'è uno spazzolino x i denti rosso
hai preso una camicia x lavarla senza spettare che LUI decidesse che si doveva fare
se non vede la cipolla in frigo xchè invece di stare giù sta su
se non trovi la ricevuta del bancomat...













un rompicoglione... di quelli standard.Niente di più niente di meno...no in più traditore.
Ma tanto lei..."*io lo accetto così com'è...me lo avevano avvisato...ma io volevo una storia normale..."...."questa storia lo deve rendere migliore....tu lo devi fare diventare un uomo migliore....Auguro a te quello che tu auguri a me"*

E' questo che mi rode dentro più di qualunque cosa anche del fatto che ci sco@a.

Devo andare da qualcuno x sciogliere questo...quello che non le ho detto...Le parole che non ti ho detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  e che mi rodono il famoso fegato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sto lavorando su d ime in questo senso ...di mandarlo via.Possibilmente presto.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, staresti lì ancora...e ancora ...e ancora...e ti aggrapperesti ancora al fatto che lui vuole bene ai figli, che taglia l'erba in giardino o che cuoce bene la carne bel barbecue!
> 
> Spostati da lui a te...in te...
> 
> ...


Concordo pienamente.Sono un pò...masochista????noon credo di esserlo ma sembra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  di sì.Pensa che sono il punto di riferimento x i miei amici x avere un parere nei loro casini...se gli passo il mio vanno alla neuro deliri....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2007)

*altro indirizzo*



amarax ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi ricordi un vecchio film ...
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

*ma con questa faccia....*






















 non con questa 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  .

Lieta di sbatterlo fuori.​


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

un 25 Aprile insomma.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

*ci provo*






  ok ok ok.!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2007)

*geniale!*



Anna A ha detto:


> succede che, come dice anche la sandra mondaini, un marito è come il fegato: non ti ricordi di averlo finché non ti fa male...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un legame di lunga data diventa parte integrante e, a volte, preponderante dell'identità personale.
Separarsi sembra voler dire non semplicemente chiudere un percorso, ma negare se stessi e il proprio passato e di conseguenza anche il presente e fa sentire senza futuro.
Per questo sembra impossibile tagliare il legame e litigare, torturarsi, massacrarsi per i figli o su un'amante può essere funzionale a rimanere comunque legati ...così come fanno tanti che si massacrano sui figli.
Amarax spezza questa catena ...per te e anche per lui.
Credo che l'altra conti proprio poco.
Anna A ha indicato un altro modo dell'amante di essere stampella.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

*mi organizzo*

domani ho le mie 18 ore di libertà...spero di stare meglio e................  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sabato mattina passo all'attacco.Non dirò molto:
non reggo più devi andare via.
Subito, non fra 10 giorni roprio ora.
Caro?vuoi  una mano x la valigia?


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

*poi........*

E poi ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma rinascerò...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2007)

*...*

Preparagli il necessario...già dentro ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

> Caro?vuoi una mano x la valigia?


[/QUOTE]

Errore numero uno.

la valigia, finalmente, se la fa da solo..credimi..è una goduria.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Preparagli il necessario...già dentro ...
















sei tosta!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2007)

*Garantito*



amarax ha detto:


> E poi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un senso di inebriante libertà inaspettato!


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

Errore numero uno.

la valigia, finalmente, se la fa da solo..credimi..è una goduria.[/quote]


e se torna? xchè ha dimenticato qualcosa?....


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> sei tosta!!


beh..io una volta ho tirato la roba dal balcone..è pratico


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Errore numero uno.
> 
> la valigia, finalmente, se la fa da solo..credimi..è una goduria.


 
e se torna? xchè ha dimenticato qualcosa?.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 [/quote]


cassi suoi...tu sei in toilette che ti fai un bagno di 4 ore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2007)

*...*



amarax ha detto:


> Errore numero uno.
> 
> la valigia, finalmente, se la fa da solo..credimi..è una goduria.


 
e se torna? xchè ha dimenticato qualcosa?.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 [/quote]
Appena uscito sono andata a far la spesa: lenzuola e asciugamani nuovi e poi ....sacchi per l'immondizia condominiali robusti e ...tanti e ho cominciato a riempirli ....


----------



## Old amarax (20 Settembre 2007)

*c'è una cosa*










 ...che non gli perdonerò mai.
Mi ha sconvolto al punto di non riuscire più a gioire di niente...
  ora basta.
Forse la febbre 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi ha un pò cotto il cervello ma* sento* che devo fare questo passo.


 Buonanotte forumisti.Prendo un'aspirina e vado  a  letto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2007)

*!*



amarax ha detto:


> ...che non gli perdonerò mai.
> Mi ha sconvolto al punto di non riuscire più a gioire di niente...
> ora basta.
> Forse la febbre
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ...che non gli perdonerò mai.
> Mi ha sconvolto al punto di non riuscire più a gioire di niente...
> ora basta.
> Forse la febbre
> ...


 

è solo un dettaglio...figurati..la gioia non è cosi importante.


Amarax, buona notte cara.


----------



## Old fay (21 Settembre 2007)

E pensare che io sarei l'altra, e pure le altre soffrono Amarax, e come soffrono...leggendo di alcune di voi mi rendo conto di come siate dignitose e di come sia una poveraccia la di Lui compagna. Lei ha fatto di tutto per riprenderselo, di tutto, si è prostrata, ha accettato situazioni incresciose per quasi 20 anni...è una poveraccia, sul serio. Leggere di voi mi da la forza, la speranza che qualcosa cambi, in generale nella vita. Il mio Lui ha vissuto dentro casa, la moglie sapeva perfettamente e anche lei se lo è tenuto, è diventata ancor apiù brutta di quel che era, ha problemidi salute, mangia da sola in salotto, dorme in salotto, non si parlano se non per insultarsi e la cassa è di lei, ma lei non lo ha mia sbattuto fuori di casa per avere un parvenza di famiglia normale....e poi l'amante, l'altra....anche lei ha accettato....è un quadro penoso mi rendo conto, perchè io, che veramente ho rappresentato un sentimento pulito, i pochi che mi conoscono qui possono garantirlo, solare, entusiasta, nuovo, propenso verso una vita nuova, finalmente pulita, giusta, corretta...sono quella che alla fine ci ha rimesso. Troppo pulita pur se tradivo mio marito...Anche io dovrò fare quel passo, lo so, ho un rapporto di cordiale e civile in questo momento ma non ho un rapporto....solo che....ho sentimenti contrastanti, se mi separassi forse sarei una donna disponibile, forse troppo ed io in questo momento non voglio nessun uomo, nessun legame, sto troppo male e il restare sposata mi tutela...so che penserete che è sbagliato ma io sento così, credo che alle cosa bisogna arrivarci da soli e piano piano....bisogna essere convinte, come persa, come amarax......oddio...com'è difficile!!!


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> E pensare che io sarei l'altra, e pure le altre soffrono Amarax, e come soffrono...leggendo di alcune di voi mi rendo conto di come siate dignitose e di come sia una poveraccia la di Lui compagna. Lei ha fatto di tutto per riprenderselo, di tutto, si è prostrata, ha accettato situazioni incresciose per quasi 20 anni...è una poveraccia, sul serio. Leggere di voi mi da la forza, la speranza che qualcosa cambi, in generale nella vita. Il mio Lui ha vissuto dentro casa, la moglie sapeva perfettamente e anche lei se lo è tenuto, è diventata ancor apiù brutta di quel che era, ha problemidi salute, mangia da sola in salotto, dorme in salotto, non si parlano se non per insultarsi e la cassa è di lei, ma lei non lo ha mia sbattuto fuori di casa per avere un parvenza di famiglia normale....e poi l'amante, l'altra....anche lei ha accettato....è un quadro penoso mi rendo conto, perchè io, che veramente ho rappresentato un sentimento pulito, i pochi che mi conoscono qui possono garantirlo, solare, entusiasta, nuovo, propenso verso una vita nuova, finalmente pulita, giusta, corretta...sono quella che alla fine ci ha rimesso. Troppo pulita pur se tradivo mio marito...Anche io dovrò fare quel passo, lo so, ho un rapporto di cordiale e civile in questo momento ma non ho un rapporto....solo che....ho sentimenti contrastanti, se mi separassi forse sarei una donna disponibile, forse troppo ed io in questo momento non voglio nessun uomo, nessun legame, sto troppo male e il restare sposata mi tutela...so che penserete che è sbagliato ma io sento così, credo che alle cosa bisogna arrivarci da soli e piano piano....bisogna essere convinte, come persa, come
> amarax......oddio...com'è difficile!!!


Cara fay,
non è facile x chi ama come noi ammettere di amare la persona sbagliata.Ci creiamo dei sogni,delle illusioni ai quali è difficile rinunciare.
vedi io volli conoscere l'altra che mi riguarda x capire chi era,come era.Non x dirle parolacce o attaccarla.Tutto sommato nella sua situazione ha anche le sue ragioni x aver voluto tradire il marito.
Io non l'avrei fatto e non l'ho fatto.Non è che la mia vita con lui era rose e fiori.Nel quotidiano c'erano tante difficoltà,piccole,ma tante.Il sogno.E' quello che mi faceva andare avanti sperando che le cose cambiassero.
Tu,allo stesso modo,ami un uomo che...che ha una moglie che...che ha un'amante che...
Che vita ci aspetta? Quella che vogliamo x noi.Quella che pensiamo di meritare.
Io x ciò che mi riguarda credo di avere dimostrato tutto l'amore che ho x lui e non ho e non avrò nessun rimpianto quando gli dirò di andare via.
Ieri sera si è addormentato abbracciato a me...Volevo scostarlo...non ce l'ho fatta:ho pensato è l'ultima volta che lo sento respirare al mio fianco.Stanotte lavora.Domani mattina lo caccio fuori.
Auguri


----------



## Iris (21 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*

Avrei molte cose da scriverti, ma mi rendo conto che probabilmente non servono a niente.
Da questo uomo, dai sentimenti che provi per lui devi trovare la forza di liberarti da sola.
Se pure ti raccontassi la mia esperienza, che è simile alla tua non servirebbe...come non è servito in altri casi.

Pensa solo una cosa: Con lui tu hai il 100 per cento di possibilità di trascorrere una vita di umiliazioni, o possibilità di trovare un minimo di sollievo. Lui sarà per sempre il tuo carnefice.
Se lo butti fuori, hai almeno un 1 per cento di possibilità di rinascita. Questo nella peggiore delle ipotesi.
Giocati questa possibilità.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Avrei molte cose da scriverti, ma mi rendo conto che probabilmente non servono a niente.
> Da questo uomo, dai sentimenti che provi per lui devi trovare la forza di liberarti da sola.
> Se pure ti raccontassi la mia esperienza, che è simile alla tua non servirebbe...come non è servito in altri casi.
> 
> ...


 
L'ho sempre pensata anch'io così. Ma chissà, magari non per tutti e' così. Magari alla fine si trovano accomodamenti, l'altra diventa una specie di parente pure lei...scusa il cinismo, ma non è detto che tutte trovino dentro di sé la voglia/forza di ricominciare da sole, e in questo senso Amarax, lo ammetto, non mi colpisce come la novella Meryl Streep di "Kramer vs. Kramer".

Notazione da Scrat (giorni pensierosi): non sempre un marito deve essere infedele per mancare nei tuoi confronti. Io adoro il mio, che stimo tantissimo e a cui voglio un gran bene, ma nel mio matrimonio c'è un problema extra - sentimentale che a volte fa piu' danni di un' infedeltà...

Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'ho sempre pensata anch'io così. Ma chissà, magari non per tutti e' così. Magari alla fine si trovano accomodamenti, l'altra diventa una specie di parente pure lei...scusa il cinismo, ma non è detto che tutte trovino dentro di sé la voglia/forza di ricominciare da sole, e in questo senso Amarax, lo ammetto, non mi colpisce come la novella Meryl Streep di "Kramer vs. Kramer".
> 
> Notazione da Scrat (giorni pensierosi): non sempre un marito deve essere infedele per mancare nei tuoi confronti. Io adoro il mio, che stimo tantissimo e a cui voglio un gran bene, ma nel mio matrimonio c'è un problema extra - sentimentale che a volte fa piu' danni di un' infedeltà...
> 
> Bacio!


Cara Verena.Non so niente di te...mi dispiace non poterti dire niente di adatto.Forse,no  x certo,la vita non è facile x nessuno.
Un bacio a te


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> E pensare che io sarei l'altra, e pure le altre soffrono Amarax, e come soffrono...leggendo di alcune di voi mi rendo conto di come siate dignitose e di come sia una poveraccia la di Lui compagna. Lei ha fatto di tutto per riprenderselo, di tutto, si è prostrata, ha accettato situazioni incresciose per quasi 20 anni...è una poveraccia, sul serio. Leggere di voi mi da la forza, la speranza che qualcosa cambi, in generale nella vita. Il mio Lui ha vissuto dentro casa, la moglie sapeva perfettamente e anche lei se lo è tenuto, è diventata ancor apiù brutta di quel che era, ha problemidi salute, mangia da sola in salotto, dorme in salotto, non si parlano se non per insultarsi e la cassa è di lei, ma lei non lo ha mia sbattuto fuori di casa per avere un parvenza di famiglia normale....e poi l'amante, l'altra....anche lei ha accettato....è un quadro penoso mi rendo conto, perchè io, che veramente ho rappresentato un sentimento pulito, i pochi che mi conoscono qui possono garantirlo, solare, entusiasta, nuovo, propenso verso una vita nuova, finalmente pulita, giusta, corretta..*.sono quella che alla fine ci ha rimesso.* Troppo pulita pur se tradivo mio marito...Anche io dovrò fare quel passo, lo so, ho un rapporto di cordiale e civile in questo momento ma non ho un rapporto....solo che....ho sentimenti contrastanti, se mi separassi forse sarei una donna disponibile, forse troppo ed io in questo momento non voglio nessun uomo, nessun legame, sto troppo male e il restare sposata mi tutela...so che penserete che è sbagliato ma io sento così, credo che alle cosa bisogna arrivarci da soli e piano piano....bisogna essere convinte, come persa, come amarax......oddio...com'è difficile!!!


lo pensi ora, ma magari presto capirai che un uomo che con la sua pochezza, incapacità di scegliere sentire e vivere davvero, in grado di tenere legate così a lungo e con tanto dolore queste donne, non è una perdita, ma un guadagno non averlo più accanto.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cara Verena.Non so niente di te...mi dispiace non poterti dire niente di adatto.Forse,no x certo,la vita non è facile x nessuno.
> Un bacio a te


 
già, e la vita è anche fantasiosa nell'inventarsi le sue prove, quasi sempre matematicamente ispirate alla Legge del Contrappasso!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ...che non gli perdonerò mai.
> Mi ha sconvolto al punto di non riuscire più a gioire di niente...
> ora basta.
> Forse la febbre
> ...


sono felice che tu finalmente ci sia. Manterrai la tua decisione? Lo spero davvero per te. Se lui dimentica qualcosa digli che può venirsela a prendere quando tu non ci sei. Basta. Basta soffrire. Amarax, hai parlato coi tuoi figli? Devi spiegargli cosa stai per fare. Devono capire quanto hai sofferto per DUE anni! Devono sentire il tuo dolore e rispettare la tua scelta. Vedrai che dopo le lacrime arriverà il momento di sole.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono felice che tu finalmente ci sia. Manterrai la tua decisione? Lo spero davvero per te. Se lui dimentica qualcosa digli che può venirsela a prendere quando tu non ci sei. Basta. Basta soffrire. Amarax, hai parlato coi tuoi figli? Devi spiegargli cosa stai per fare. Devono capire quanto hai sofferto per DUE anni! Devono sentire il tuo dolore e rispettare la tua scelta. Vedrai che dopo le lacrime arriverà il momento di sole.


 
Ciao piccola grande donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




allora...sotto i fumi della febbre ho pensato che non voglio sappiano più di quello che è necessario.Così,domani mattina,insieme,decideremo cosa dire....una pausa di riflessione...una crisi nella coppia ...una stanchezza nei ns rapporti.Certo sta a lui dire poi se andrà con lei...non è un problema mio.Non posso però scaricare su di loro questi 2 anni .Non posso proprio.
Cercherò di fare loro il meno male possibile.
Un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> già, e la vita è anche fantasiosa nell'inventarsi le sue prove, quasi sempre matematicamente ispirate alla Legge del Contrappasso!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??????????????????????mi incuriosisci


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao piccola grande donna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io penso abbiano diritto di sapere senza rancori o urla, ma con pacata realisticità cosa sta accadendo ai loro genitori. 
Ma è giusto che tu faccia quello che ti senti.
Per domani: non farti commuovere o convincere a qualche giorno di pausa e fagli trovare le valigie aperte sul letto in modo che possa fare in fretta. Se necessario preparati un elenco di motivazioni o addiritttura una lettera per spiegarti, ti aiuteranno a tener salda la volontà.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao piccola grande donna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah. cioè, vuoi dirci che i tuoi figli non hanno mai capito quello che succedeva fra voi due?
ma sei di marmo? mai una litigata in loro presenza, mai un attimo di disperazione?

in due anni  loro non si sono mai accorti di niente? 

s


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. cioè, vuoi dirci che i tuoi figli non hanno mai capito quello che succedeva fra voi due?
> ma sei di marmo? mai una litigata in loro presenza, mai un attimo di disperazione?
> 
> in due anni loro non si sono mai accorti di niente?
> ...


se loro sono stati bravi i figli non possono sospettare TUTTO QUELLO CHE C'E' DIETRO!
Una terza donna da due anni.... a me non verrebbe mai in mente! Magari vedi solo discussioni, ma in una coppia che festeggia 25 anni sono normali! Mica possono fare i piccioncini 24 ore al giorno!


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. cioè, vuoi dirci che i tuoi figli non hanno mai capito quello che succedeva fra voi due?
> ma sei di marmo? mai una litigata in loro presenza, mai un attimo di disperazione?
> 
> in due anni loro non si sono mai accorti di niente?
> ...


Sembra impossibile ma è così.Ho avuto sempre buone scuse con una madre anziana che ha  avuto anche momenti che non si sapeva se ce la faceva...problemi al lavoro...e poi...vacanze da soli(e figuarti se a 18 e 22 anni venivano con noi...) e congressi(...mai andata...anzi no solo 1 volta prima di 2 anni fa,ora tutti...).L'unica volta è stata l'altro ieri mi sembra....lui usciva,io lo inseguivo arrabiata e mio figlio tornava.
Questo è un problema in più...ma pazienza.
Un bacio


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se loro sono stati bravi i figli non possono sospettare TUTTO QUELLO CHE C'E' DIETRO!
> Una terza donna da due anni.... a me non verrebbe mai in mente! Magari vedi solo discussioni, ma in una coppia che festeggia 25 anni sono normali! Mica possono fare i piccioncini 24 ore al giorno!


alt. facciamo a capirci.
solo discussioni? le discussioni le senti, non le vedi.
se poi, come credo sia normale, i ragazzi non hanno voluto sentire, è un altro paio di maniche. ma che non sappiano niente, se permetti, ne dubito.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> alt. facciamo a capirci.
> solo discussioni? le discussioni le senti, non le vedi.
> se poi, come credo sia normale, i ragazzi non hanno voluto sentire, è un altro paio di maniche. ma che non sappiano niente, se permetti, ne dubito.


 
no nessuna discussione...davvero.
anzi fino a quest'estate quando io ho realizzato che non sarebbe più cambiato sembravamo due piccioncini a dispetto dei 25 anni di matrimonio...


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

amiche mie,
forse il non fare come mia madre mi ha caricato al punto di riuscire a nascondere il mio stato d'animo a loro.Solo a loro prò xchè i miei colleghi,dopo un'incauta confidenza  sanno più o meno tutto.ma di loro me ne frego altamente...
Un bacio


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ??????????????????????mi incuriosisci


 
ti ho scritto privatamente!
Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> amiche mie,
> forse il non fare come mia madre mi ha caricato al punto di riuscire a nascondere il mio stato d'animo a loro.Solo a loro prò xchè i miei colleghi,dopo un'incauta confidenza sanno più o meno tutto.ma di loro me ne frego altamente...
> Un bacio


Quando tuo padre disse che preferiva la sua felicità alla tua ti ha caricata di un compito: non far mai sentire nessuno come ti sei sentita tu in quell'istante.
Io non suggerisco di andare a piangere dai figli, non è sano, ma visto che la decisione di mandarlo via non è comune ma unilaterale trovo che dovresti spiegare loro le tue ragioni o rischi di lasciarli spaesati e non essere capita, anche perchè adorano il padre. Poi avrete modo di parlargli anceh insieme, ma trovo tremendo farli cadere dalle nuvole. E offensivo, non sono dei bambini e hanno diritto a sapere la verità. Quella che troppo a lungo hai voluto nascondere a te stessa. Non è sano che scoprano le cose (e prima o poi le scopriranno) mano a mano come pezzi di un puzzle con l'ansia e l'indeterminatezza che ne consegue....


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> no nessuna discussione...davvero.
> anzi fino a quest'estate quando io ho realizzato che non sarebbe più cambiato sembravamo due piccioncini a dispetto dei 25 anni di matrimonio...


ma allora?
fossi in te io mi farei due risate. uscirei a farmi bella. estetista prima di tutto, parrucchiere con nuovo taglio e nuovo colore. negozio abbigliamento molto griffato, poi passerei al negozio calzature altrettanto griffato. dopo di che, farei mettere tutto sul suo conto e per due giorni andrei in giro a fare cagnara... 
cioè, se proprio lo rivuoi...devi strabiliarlo cambiando tu atteggiamento. basta vittimismi.
avanti marsh. bella figa e sorridente. se non altro senti. mandare a fanculo qualcuno con indosso un foulard di hermes (meglio se pagato da quel qualcuno) non ha prezzo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ascolta. io sono un po' fuori, ma guarda che non sarebbe una cattiva idea.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

quote=Anna A;100496]ma allora?
fossi in te io mi farei due risate. uscirei a farmi bella. estetista prima di tutto, parrucchiere con nuovo taglio e nuovo colore. negozio abbigliamento molto griffato, poi passerei al negozio calzature altrettanto griffato. dopo di che, farei mettere tutto sul suo conto e per due giorni andrei in giro a fare cagnara... 
cioè, se proprio lo rivuoi...devi strabiliarlo cambiando tu atteggiamento. basta vittimismi.
avanti marsh. bella figa e sorridente. se non altro senti. mandare a fanculo qualcuno con indosso un foulard di hermes (meglio se pagato da quel qualcuno) non ha prezzo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ascolta. io sono un po' fuori, ma guarda che non sarebbe una cattiva idea.[/quote]
















  ma come!! prima diciamo di cacciarlo fuori e poi............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  io sta male a prender questa decisione Annarella credimi.I soldi...non me ne frega! no no al momento penso di aver preso la decisione giusta.

Non credo di essergli apaprsa come vittima....vabbè lacrime facili sì...ma nei miei discorsi  no gli ho mai detto "resta cu mme nun me lassà"...Gli dicevo che volevo scegliesse per poter riprendere ognuno di noi la propria vita.ragionamento a tutto tondo...macchè!
Duro ad ogni sollecitazione.Così..penso che è finita.Sono stanca.Non voglio più fare la psicoterapeuta in casa.
un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quando tuo padre disse che preferiva la sua felicità alla tua ti ha caricata di un compito: non far mai sentire nessuno come ti sei sentita tu in quell'istante.
> Io non suggerisco di andare a piangere dai figli, non è sano, ma visto che la decisione di mandarlo via non è comune ma unilaterale trovo che dovresti spiegare loro le tue ragioni o rischi di lasciarli spaesati e non essere capita, anche perchè adorano il padre. Poi avrete modo di parlargli anceh insieme, ma trovo tremendo farli cadere dalle nuvole. E offensivo, non sono dei bambini e hanno diritto a sapere la verità. Quella che troppo a lungo hai voluto nascondere a te stessa. Non è sano che scoprano le cose (e prima o poi le scopriranno) mano a mano come pezzi di un puzzle con l'ansia e l'indeterminatezza che ne consegue....


Per questo ti ho detto ne parlo prima con lui...forse non sarà subito...domani mattina come io vorrei in quest'istante...o forse sì se loro non ci sono...non lo so.Ma almeno qesto problema lo dobbiamo affrontare insieme.
Un bacio
Vado a preparare il pranzo...L'ultimo pranzo????


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> quote=Anna A;100496]ma allora?
> fossi in te io mi farei due risate. uscirei a farmi bella. estetista prima di tutto, parrucchiere con nuovo taglio e nuovo colore. negozio abbigliamento molto griffato, poi passerei al negozio calzature altrettanto griffato. dopo di che, farei mettere tutto sul suo conto e per due giorni andrei in giro a fare cagnara...
> cioè, se proprio lo rivuoi...devi strabiliarlo cambiando tu atteggiamento. basta vittimismi.
> avanti marsh. bella figa e sorridente. se non altro senti. mandare a fanculo qualcuno con indosso un foulard di hermes (meglio se pagato da quel qualcuno) non ha prezzo...
> ...


 














  ma come!! prima diciamo di cacciarlo fuori e poi............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  io sta male a prender questa decisione Annarella credimi.I soldi...non me ne frega! no no al momento penso di aver preso la decisione giusta.

Non credo di essergli apaprsa come vittima....vabbè lacrime facili sì...ma nei miei discorsi no gli ho mai detto "resta cu mme nun me lassà"...Gli dicevo che volevo scegliesse per poter riprendere ognuno di noi la propria vita.ragionamento a tutto tondo...macchè!
Duro ad ogni sollecitazione.Così..penso che è finita.Sono stanca.Non voglio più fare la psicoterapeuta in casa.
un bacio[/quote]


no, no. quello che devi e vuoi fare puoi deciderlo solo tu...
più che altro il mio intento era quello di tirarti su il morale...
giusto. non gli sei apparsa come vittima. 
poi vedi tu.
però, però... un pochetto io gliela farei pagare...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ma come!! prima diciamo di cacciarlo fuori e poi............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inizia da qui per l'elenco. Sono felice per te amarax.... iniziavo a pensare che forse insistevo troppo, che non avevo il diritto di dire certe cose, che ognuno deve vivere la vita che crede, ma l'intervento di Anna mi è servito a rendermi conto che non saresti qui se non avessi voluto sentirti dire 
*CACCIALO FUORI DI CASA!!!!*


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

Amarax, resta salda, fai quello che devi fare (anche la valigia a lui così accelleri i tempi, dammi retta).
Il primo respiro profondo che farai appena quella merda d'uomo Ops! Sorry! tuo marito! avrà messo un piede fuori dalla porta, lo riconoscerai come sano.







Prevedo per te un futuro ricco di perfide soddisfazioni!




ps: procurati di verificare che i tuoi figli non assomiglino troppo al padre.


----------



## Iris (21 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*

Si.  Al diavolo tutte le seghe mentali. L'unica cosa che devi fare è buttarlo fuori.
Niente spiegazioni, niente vendette. Buttarlo fuori. 
Si tratta di legittima difesa.

P.S. Non devi spiegare un granchè ai figli...ti renderai ben presto conto che hanno capito moooolto più di quel che credi.


----------



## senza nick (21 Settembre 2007)

*amara*



amarax ha detto:


> L'altra...ho un conto in sospeso con lei.Non mi va giù la telefonata e gli auguri che mi ha fatto...lo trovi tanto strano?


Non vorrei sembrare a tutti i costi ricca di buonsenso (infatti per fortuna me ne resta poco), ma se lui è innamorato di un altra, che importanza ha l'altra? Resta il fatto che non ama Te. Quindi la questione non è se farsi da parte, ma che ci stai a fare ancora lì?


----------



## Iris (21 Settembre 2007)

senza nick ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrare a tutti i costi ricca di buonsenso (infatti per fortuna me ne resta poco), ma se lui è innamorato di un altra, che importanza ha l'altra? Resta il fatto che non ama Te. Quindi la questione non è se farsi da parte, ma che ci stai a fare ancora lì?


Che ci sta a fare lui veramente....


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

senza nick ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrare a tutti i costi ricca di buonsenso (infatti per fortuna me ne resta poco), ma se lui è innamorato di un altra, che importanza ha l'altra? Resta il fatto che non ama Te. Quindi la questione non è se farsi da parte, ma che ci stai a fare ancora lì?


Sei nuova... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io sto ancora qui xchè lui asserisce di amare innanzitutto me...ed *anche *l'altra.Ha tirato fuori anche le percentuali nettamente a mio favore 90 e 10% al massimo 80 e 20...
Tutte le bugie me le ha dette x evitare di farmi soffrire troppo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Così eccomi qui a fare Charlie Brown.Indecisa se fare soffrire i miei figli e lui(che non vuole andare via con lei.Proprio no) o soffrire io che tanto ci sono abituata...da che avevo 5 o 6 anni più o meno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Ecco xchè.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Al diavolo tutte le seghe mentali. L'unica cosa che devi fare è buttarlo fuori.
> Niente spiegazioni, niente vendette. Buttarlo fuori.
> *Si tratta di legittima difesa.*
> 
> *P.S. Non devi spiegare un granchè ai figli...ti renderai ben presto conto che hanno capito moooolto più di quel che credi*.


E' quello che penso.
E' quello che spero.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

*oggi pomeriggio*

E' andato a lavorare.Mi ha abbracciata come fossi l'unica donna della sua vita.
Ci sentiamo stanotte... appena posso ti chiamo.













Chiama anche lei?
Non glie l'ho chiesto.
Se suo marito lavora è probabile. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lei che ama e rispetta i suoi affetti come  IO amo ecc ecc... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io sono diversa.Sono felice di essere diversa.
tanto diversa da non accettare che MIO marito abbia questa relazione che mette a rischio la sua figuara la sua professione.Lo lascio libero x questo.Se andrà da lei le ridarà la rispettabilità che in nome di questo "amore puro e sincero" lei ha perso.Se non ci va...come dice lui rimarrà una donna da 4 centesimi.
ma non mi interessano più.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> E' andato a lavorare.Mi ha abbracciata come fossi l'unica donna della sua vita.
> Ci sentiamo stanotte... appena posso ti chiamo.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ho letto tutto rapidamente, ma una cosa mi è scappata.
Il marito dell'altra che ruolo ha nella storia? sa tutto?


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> ho letto tutto rapidamente, ma una cosa mi è scappata.
> Il marito dell'altra che ruolo ha nella storia? sa tutto?


Niente.Non sa niente.pare che i 2 abbiano chiuso i rapporti.Forse,dico forse è un pò...come dire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Paone...


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Niente.Non sa niente.pare che i 2 abbiano chiuso i rapporti.Forse,dico forse è un pò...come dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ti è mai venuta l'idea di contattarlo??
Il mio non è un suggerimento!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*Non ci credo*



amarax ha detto:


> Niente.Non sa niente.pare che i 2 abbiano chiuso i rapporti.Forse,dico forse è un pò...come dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non credo a nulla di quello che quella racconta.
Se fosse tutto vero si sarebbe separata da un bel po'.
E poi come avrebbe potuto pensare di attribuire un eventuale figlio al marito se non hanno rapporti da anni? Cosa pensava di fare di saltargli addosso all'improvviso, simulando incontrollabile passione, con uno che si trastulla sognando le pubblicità di Dolce & Gabbana?
Non sta in piedi nulla!


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non credo a nulla di quello che quella racconta.
> Se fosse tutto vero si sarebbe separata da un bel po'.
> E poi come avrebbe potuto pensare di attribuire un eventuale figlio al marito se non hanno rapporti da anni? Cosa pensava di fare di saltargli addosso all'improvviso, simulando incontrollabile passione, con uno che si trastulla sognando le pubblicità di Dolce & Gabbana?
> Non sta in piedi nulla!


E' quello che penso anch'io...ma sai certe "donne" ne sanno una più del... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




avrebbe potuto anche ...sì simulare una passione improvvisa e poi...ma questo non glie lo avrei permesso.Proprio no.
Cmq fatti suoi.Io sono fuori.
Un kiss


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> Non ti è mai venuta l'idea di contattarlo??
> Il mio non è un suggerimento!!


Qualcuno invece sì me lo ha consigliato..fargli sapere,anche anonimamente.No.Mi ripugna.Ognuno vede quello che vuol vedere.A lui andrà bene così?Non gli sconvolgo io la vita di certo.

Non lo conosco ma tutto sommato lo rispetto più di quanto faccia la moglie con mio...il mio convivente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*Bah*



amarax ha detto:


> E' quello che penso anch'io...ma sai certe "donne" ne sanno una più del...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quella è patetica.
Ed è patetico che tuo marito ti abbia fatto soffrire e ora non voglia rinunciare a una roba così  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Prepargli la valigia e ...esci. Vai dal parrucchiere e a far shopping, c'è roba brutta quest'anno, ma qualcosina la puoi trovare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e ...torna con roba per riempire lo spazio liberato dal ...ciarpame del dr stranamore


----------



## Old amarax (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella è patetica.
> Ed è patetico che tuo marito ti abbia fatto soffrire e ora non voglia rinunciare a una roba così
> 
> 
> ...








  ma.....6 magica? Mi hai letto nel pensiero!!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ma.....6 magica? Mi hai letto nel pensiero!!


oh, sì!
Persa è


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*Eh*



amarax ha detto:


> ma.....6 magica? Mi hai letto nel pensiero!!


Esperienza, bellezza!


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Mi pare che sia ormai definito che lui deve andarsene.
Alla fine a chi importa cosa faccia op dica..... mente!!! Come mentirà l'altra perchè non ha un motivo al mondo per dire la verità.
Tu dicevi in un post che lui ama entrambe.... levati questo pensiero dalla testa, lui noin ama nessuna delle due. Ecco perchè non sta con l'altra e perchèp non molla te.... aveva comodo stare così, adesso che hai preso cappello lui cerca di tamponare... ma resta quello che è penoso e patetico.
Liberarti di lui non è una vittoria è soltanto una salvaguardia della tua qualità di vita.... che te ne fai di un uomo che è peggio delle catene dei forzati?
Non  tanto impoprtante che liberi i tuoi armadi, per quello basti tu, devi liberare la tua vita uscendone in un modo o nell'altro.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che sia ormai definito che lui deve andarsene.
> Alla fine a chi importa cosa faccia op dica..... mente!!! Come mentirà l'altra perchè non ha un motivo al mondo per dire la verità.
> Tu dicevi in un post che lui ama entrambe.... levati questo pensiero dalla testa, lui noin ama nessuna delle due. Ecco perchè non sta con l'altra e perchèp non molla te.... aveva comodo stare così, adesso che hai preso cappello lui cerca di tamponare... ma resta quello che è penoso e patetico.
> Liberarti di lui non è una vittoria è soltanto una salvaguardia della tua qualità di vita.... che te ne fai di un uomo che è peggio delle catene dei forzati?
> ...


 
no, che poi, la cosa che lui sa amare a percentuale è una delle più belle stronzate che ho letto in tutti tempi.
è talemente scemo che confonde amore con affetto.
gente così fa più danni che altro. 
ti amo al 90%... pensa che all'altra dirà ti amo al 75%...
ma quando mai si è sentita una farloccata peggiore di questa?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

... e comunque... su tutto... l'inossidabile e lapidaria frase di un'amica, che qualunque donna comprende al volo...

*Bambini, i gelati sono finiti!*



Buon week end brava gente, statemi bene!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> ... e comunque... su tutto... l'inossidabile e lapidaria frase di un'amica, che qualunque donna comprende al volo...
> 
> *Bambini, i gelati sono finiti!*
> 
> ...


Chiarissimo!
Buon week end grande bestia


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiarissimo!
> Buon week end grande bestia




















divertitemi, perchè io lo farò!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... e comunque... su tutto... l'inossidabile e lapidaria frase di un'amica, che qualunque donna comprende al volo...
> 
> *Bambini, i gelati sono finiti!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> ... e comunque... su tutto... l'inossidabile e lapidaria frase di un'amica, che qualunque donna comprende al volo...
> 
> *Bambini, i gelati sono finiti!*
> 
> ...


 
Ossequi all'Augusto e buone cose alla Famiglia Imperiale! 
Bruja

p.s. Che fai nel w.e. vai in visita di cortesia nell'isola di famiglia, la Corsica?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ossequi all'Augusto e buone cose alla Famiglia Imperiale!
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Che fai nel w.e. vai in visita di cortesia nell'isola di famiglia, la Corsica?


Mi sembra abbia intenzione di far il giro largo...passando per S. Elena... non ricorda più dove ha lasciato le micce...


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sembra abbia intenzione di far il giro largo...passando per S. Elena... non ricorda più dove ha lasciato le micce...


Porca paletta, possibile che non stai mai zitto, adesso come glielo spieghiamo a Lupa che deve fare un lungo, lungo viaggio.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Porca paletta, possibile che non stai mai zitto, adesso come glielo spieghiamo a Lupa che deve fare un lungo, lungo viaggio.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè secondo te Lupa non se li fa più certi viaggi?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ps. secondo me gliele ha nascoste lei apposta!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2007)

*in trepida attesa del*

calcio in culo...
che ne è di te, Amarax?
non è che per non fare rumore mentre lui recupera il turno, eviti di digare, vero???

no, dai. è solo per farti sapere che ti pensavo.


----------



## Old amarax (22 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> calcio in culo...
> che ne è di te, Amarax?
> non è che per non fare rumore mentre lui recupera il turno, eviti di digare, vero???
> 
> no, dai. è solo per farti sapere che ti pensavo.








  non ho potuto fare niente.E' tornato ed è andato ad un convegno.Io a fare shoping al vomero con un'amica...e  mò?sto da cani


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Settembre 2007)

*isola*



amarax ha detto:


> non ho potuto fare niente.E' tornato ed è andato ad un convegno.Io a fare shoping al vomero con un'amica...e mò?sto da cani


Isola le sensazioni.
Cosa ti fa stare male e cosa peggio?
Così puoi affrontare il dolore.
Se ti pesa essere in attesa del momento della valigia...preparala.
Se il non sapere quando potrai...controlla il calendario.


----------



## Old amarax (22 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Isola le sensazioni.
> Cosa ti fa stare male e cosa peggio?
> Così puoi affrontare il dolore.
> Se ti pesa essere in attesa del momento della valigia...preparala.
> Se il non sapere quando potrai...controlla il calendario.


 
Se guardo il calndario è il prossimo sabato...Mi fa stare peggio che non immagina proprio quello che sta per accadereStamane tutto ing hingheri,profumato mi cercava x salutarmi.Ero in bagno.Finchè non ho sentito aprire l'ascensore là sono restata.Ora sta tornando,E mio figlio vede un film con un'amica.....che faccio? niente


----------



## Old amarax (22 Settembre 2007)

*è qui*






  chiudo ragazze a presto.
Grazie ad ognuna di voi


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2007)

ah dio dio, Amarax...
non ti dico niente, perché mio marito è peggio del tuo.
come io sono peggio di te...
non so come fai a reggere... ma siccome lo so...
dai... fai come ti senti. 
bacio.


----------



## Old amarax (23 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah dio dio, Amarax...
> non ti dico niente, perché mio marito è peggio del tuo.
> come io sono peggio di te...
> non so come fai a reggere... ma siccome lo so...
> ...


Mi sento morire. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Penso che l'amore non è quello che dice lui. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che se ha perdonato a lei le offese che ha fatto a me è molto più innamorato di lei che di me. Di me? non lo è affatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Oggi sta male.Gli ho attaccato l'influenza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quindi non parlo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non parlo proprio più.Fiato sprecato.
E penso anche che chiamo un mio collega 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .Un amico che mi guarda da sempre in un modo particolare...ha lasciato la moglie.Vive con un'altra donna ed anni fa ...mi dichiarò il suo amore.Lo chiamo.Domani.Così mi allontano da lui.Già lo sono.Senza nessun rimorso ieri sera mi sono alzata dal mio letto ed ho dormito sul divano.Mio figlio ,tornando mi ha visto? Mi fa piacere.Non voglio salvare le apparenze.Voglio solo la verità.
Un bacio.


----------



## Old fay (23 Settembre 2007)

Non ti preoccupare per i figli...la loro vita è così lontana dalla nostra a quell'età....Pensa che i figli del mio ex amante 23 anni, non hanno mai chiesto nulla al padre della sua situazione con la compagna, i figli non chiedono, non nvogliono sapere quando sono piccoli poi quando crescono hanno troppi cavoli loro per la testa. EPeò ci capitò un episodio una volta che lo fece rimanere male e per il quale io gli dissi che i figli devono avere una percezione giusta dei sentimenti, non dei loro genitori ma dei sentimenti in generale, così facendo lui insegnava ai suoi figli un amore mediocre...dava loro un immagine alterata dell'amore...ed è la stessa paura che ho io. Forse un figlio scoprì che lui era da una parte con me e lo chiamò per sapere dove fosse, lui disse una bugia, ma poi stette male tutto il giorno per la brutta figura, infatti, gli dissi io, in questo modo ti considereranno un bugiardo, non avranno molta stima di te e fiducia...insomm,a questo per dire che i figli devono avere una percezione giusta dei sentimenti,  importano tanto i dettagli ma i sentimenti in generale. Ecco, fa tu. Poi questi giorni che lui sta a casa male con te aprofitta per parlare un pò, non è che devi batterlo fuoridi casa con 39 di febbre, ma parlare si, iostoparlando in questi giorni con mio marito...che fatica credimi....Certo che lui è più preso di lei adesso, è così anche per me, eppure, credimi sofffro tanto pure io e soffre tanto il mio ex amante, si soffre tutti alla fine,manon fare cosa affrettate, dopo staresti peggio. Aspetta, io la vedo così, non ho questa necessità impellente di andarmene via o di sbattere fuori casa...specie quando si hanno leidee confuse, meglio non fare nulla!! Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi sento morire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Sicuramente* non è quello che dice lui!

L'amico può essere un modo per gratificarti e, si c'è bisogno anche di quello, per alimentare un pò di autostima che mi pare un pò a livelli bassi! Ma occhio a non crearti altri casini, rischieresti solo di aver ulteriori sensi di colpa, che ti possono portare a dar a lui altre giustificazioni e scusanti!

Ma mi pare che la tua determinazione aumenti giorno dopo giorno già anche solo così, vedendolo per come è davvero e come sei tu adesso!

Tieni duro!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. sul divano, febbre o non febbre, ci manderei lui!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> E penso anche che chiamo un mio collega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Amarax, capisciamme', hai bisogno di una storia adulterina dove TU sei l'altra donna, per l'autostima, come del VIRUS EBOLA!!


Non fare stupidaggini.

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, capisciamme', hai bisogno di una storia adulterina dove TU sei l'altra donna, per l'autostima, come del VIRUS EBOLA!!
> 
> 
> Non fare stupidaggini.
> ...


Vere, io non parlavo di storia adulterina, ma di un'uscita anche solo per un'aperitivo.

Mica c'è bisogno di far sesso sfrenato per risentirsi apprezzate da qualcuno!


----------



## Old fay (23 Settembre 2007)

Io credo che quando si sta male è meglio starsene con il proprio dolore, per elaborarlo...per superarlo, io non ci riuscirei ad avere un'altra storia, sarebbe impossibile per me. Io credo che lei debba affrontar eil marito, senza fretta, ma senza troppa calma...fare un passo alla volta, stadio 1, stadio 2, stadio 3...mentre scriveo queste cose mi è venuto in mente il film...SHE DEVIL 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> *Non ti preoccupare per i figli...la loro vita è così lontana dalla nostra a quell'età....Pensa che i figli del mio ex amante 23 anni, non hanno mai chiesto nulla al padre della sua situazione con la compagna, i figli non chiedono, non nvogliono sapere quando sono piccoli poi quando crescono hanno troppi cavoli loro per la testa. *EPeò ci capitò un episodio una volta che lo fece rimanere male e per il quale io gli dissi che i figli devono avere una percezione giusta dei sentimenti, non dei loro genitori ma dei sentimenti in generale, così facendo lui insegnava ai suoi figli un amore mediocre...dava loro un immagine alterata dell'amore...ed è la stessa paura che ho io. Forse un figlio scoprì che lui era da una parte con me e lo chiamò per sapere dove fosse, lui disse una bugia, ma poi stette male tutto il giorno per la brutta figura, infatti, gli dissi io, in questo modo ti considereranno un bugiardo, non avranno molta stima di te e fiducia...insomm,a questo per dire che i figli devono avere una percezione giusta dei sentimenti, importano tanto i dettagli ma i sentimenti in generale. Ecco, fa tu. Poi questi giorni che lui sta a casa male con te aprofitta per parlare un pò, non è che devi batterlo fuoridi casa con 39 di febbre, ma parlare si, iostoparlando in questi giorni con mio marito...che fatica credimi....Certo che lui è più preso di lei adesso, è così anche per me, eppure, credimi sofffro tanto pure io e soffre tanto il mio ex amante, si soffre tutti alla fine,manon fare cosa affrettate, dopo staresti peggio. Aspetta, io la vedo così, non ho questa necessità impellente di andarmene via o di sbattere fuori casa...*specie quando si hanno leidee confuse, meglio non fare nulla!! Bacio*!


 
Saro' sincera Fay, come sempre, ma non concordo per niente con le cose che dici sui figli.

I figli capiscono eccome. In casa mia mai si è parlato del mio adulterio davanti a loro, eppure, credimi, in quei mesi loro sapevano. E me l'hanno dimostrato, pur essendo ancora "PICCOLI".

Un figlio grande non è così egocentrico da non vedere i genitori: specie i ragazzi d'oggi, attaccati alla famiglia (vedi la testimonianza di John Doe) come cozze allo scoglio...l'unica loro "certezza" in un mondo senza sfide e certezze, dove si è figli in eterno.

Quanto alle idee confuse, Fay, siamo donne e chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome.

Non te la senti, come non se la sente Amarax (e come - seppure forse per altri motivi - non me la sento io) di chiudere il matrimonio e iniziare da capo.

La confusione non c'entra proprio un fico secco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cominciamo a essere tutti responsabili delle nostre azioni e decisioni...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vere, io non parlavo di storia adulterina, ma di un'uscita anche solo per un'aperitivo.
> 
> Mica c'è bisogno di far sesso sfrenato per risentirsi apprezzate da qualcuno!


 
Senti, Fedy, siamo uomini (e donne) di mondo.

L'ho passata anch'io la fase "Prendo un aperitivo, faccio un pranzo" per tirarmi su l'autostima, ma per l'appunto ti accorgi che di QUELLA persona con cui prendi l'aperitivo NON TE NE FREGA NIENTE, e sei piu' triste e solo e sconsolato di prima 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non serve a niente, e in fondo non è nemmeno corretto frequentare qualcuno con questo scopo.

Poi, se si va in fondo (sesso), diventa (grazie a Dio a me non è capitato) ulteriormente deprimente.

Penso che se proprio uno deve fare lo sbaglio di fare l'amante, almeno lo faccia per passione (del cuore)!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Io credo che quando si sta male è meglio starsene con il proprio dolore, per elaborarlo...per superarlo, io non ci riuscirei ad avere un'altra storia, sarebbe impossibile per me. Io credo che lei debba affrontar eil marito, senza fretta, ma senza troppa calma...fare un passo alla volta, stadio 1, stadio 2, stadio 3...mentre scriveo queste cose mi è venuto in mente il film...SHE DEVIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo sul chiodo scaccia chiodo (non funziona, e ti si rivolta contro), ma questa tua "calma" non c'entra molto con un marito che la umilia con il suo comportamento scoperto...e che cavolo, milioni di persone tradiscono in silenzio, senza farsi scoprire, possibile che sia così TRONFIO da non riservarle almeno questa minima delicatezza?


Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (23 Settembre 2007)

Ce n'è per tutti, sarà che il mio ex amante ha tradito anch'egli in modo ripugnante....e per 20 anni quasi!!!


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Tu hai bisogno di pulizia morale ed esistenziale.
La verità deve essere messa in chiaro, i tuoi figli sapranno sicuramente giovarne perchè almeno daranno risposte alle stranezze che vedono in casa!
Quanto a lui, a lei, a te, a quello che si perdona in eccesso io in difetto..... ormai dovresti avere capito che è cosa passata, quasi arrivata, come certa frutta, al marciume.
Levati da quella situazione, fallo nella maniera che ritieni più conveniente per te, ma soprattutto fallo per la tua qualità di vita, che può anche passarte attraverso qualche aperitivo come distrazione, ma attenta che non diventi una trasgressione di rimessa, ne perderesti, contrariamente a quel che pensi, in autostima ed in considerazione di te stessa.
Se sei convinta e la persona che ti piace può essere un aiuto, va bene, ma non fare nulla per ripicca o per rivalsa, sarebbe la risposta sbagliata che avalla il fatto che quel cialtrone di tuo matito meriti che tu scenda a compromessi con la tua integrità.  La gratificazione è un conto, il credere che una una occasione fortuita sia un rimedio è altro.  Se quella persona ti avesse convinto l'avresti frequentata anni fa !!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (23 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo sul chiodo scaccia chiodo (non funziona, e ti si rivolta contro), ma questa tua "calma" non c'entra molto con un marito che la umilia con il suo comportamento scoperto...e che cavolo, milioni di persone tradiscono in silenzio, senza farsi scoprire, possibile che sia così TRONFIO da non riservarle almeno questa minima delicatezza?
> 
> 
> Bacio!


La delicatezza di tradirmi di nascosto l'ha riservata alle "altre" e me lo ha confidato "lei" la sua storia importante...quella di ora.
Io ancora mi chiedo come ho fatto a non capiire.Mai.Niente.Eppure SONO intelligente.E un pò sensitiva.
Dall'ammissione.Dalla sola ammissione di una simpatia ho scoperto chi era da qualche numero di telefono nome del marito quanti anni hanno,codice fiscale...quante pubblicazioni ci sono nel web...il marito ha anche un sito di lavoro.

Ora non mente più è ovvio...con tutto quello che è successo non potrebbe.
Pensavo alle sue ultime parole:non posso offrirti niente più di questo.Ho voglia di rispondergli:E' troppo.Io ti posso dare meno.Niente.Voglio che te ne vai.
Ma...ho perso l'occasione. Ca@@o!! Ma xchè non reagisco subito? Sono la donna dalle reazioni ritardate.Sono ritardata io che sto qui a preparare il pranzo..invece di 
andaremene a prendere un aperitivo come dice fedifrago...non sesso.Solo amicizia x essere me stessa con un altro.E poi vedere che succede.
Mi sento scivolare la vita fra le mani.Penso che a 50 anni suonati sto in competizione con una che a 35 mi batte sotto tutti i punti di vista.Solo lei è topa io no.E questo sembra un handicap oggigiorno.


----------



## Old amarax (23 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu hai bisogno di pulizia morale ed esistenziale.
> La verità deve essere messa in chiaro, i tuoi figli sapranno sicuramente giovarne perchè almeno daranno risposte alle stranezze che vedono in casa!
> Quanto a lui, a lei, a te, a quello che si perdona in eccesso io in difetto..... ormai dovresti avere capito che è cosa passata, quasi arrivata, come certa frutta, al marciume.
> Levati da quella situazione, fallo nella maniera che ritieni più conveniente per te, ma soprattutto fallo per la tua qualità di vita, che può anche passarte attraverso qualche aperitivo come distrazione, ma attenta che non diventi una trasgressione di rimessa, ne perderesti, contrariamente a quel che pensi, in autostima ed in considerazione di te stessa.
> ...








   pensa che questa persona ...cercai di farlo riavvicinare alla moglie ed ai suoi figli ,ragazzini di 10 anni all'epoca.Macchè non volle sentire ragioni.
Si arrabiò molto con me.Disse che lui non mi avrebbe mai fatto soffrire nè tradita:sapeva qualcosa già? o era una tattica? non lo so.Ma pensai alla seconda ipotesi.Oggi invece penso la prima.Nell'ambiente già sapeva qualcosa di mio marito...peccato che non fu più chiaro.


----------



## Old amarax (23 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> *Non ti preoccupare per i figli...la loro vita è così lontana dalla nostra a quell'età....*Pensa che i figli del mio ex amante 23 anni, non hanno mai chiesto nulla al padre della sua situazione con la compagna, i figli non chiedono, non nvogliono sapere quando sono piccoli poi quando crescono hanno troppi cavoli loro per la testa. EPeò ci capitò un episodio una volta che lo fece rimanere male e per il quale io gli dissi che i figli devono avere una percezione giusta dei sentimenti, non dei loro genitori ma dei sentimenti in generale, così facendo lui insegnava ai suoi figli un amore mediocre...dava loro un immagine alterata dell'amore...ed è la stessa paura che ho io. Forse un figlio scoprì che lui era da una parte con me e lo chiamò per sapere dove fosse, lui disse una bugia, ma poi stette male tutto il giorno per la brutta figura, infatti, gli dissi io, in questo modo ti considereranno un bugiardo, non avranno molta stima di te e fiducia...insomm,a questo per dire che i figli devono avere una percezione giusta dei sentimenti, importano tanto i dettagli ma i sentimenti in generale. Ecco, fa tu. Poi questi giorni che lui sta a casa male con te aprofitta per parlare un pò, non è che devi batterlo fuoridi casa con 39 di febbre, ma parlare si, iostoparlando in questi giorni con mio marito...che fatica credimi....Certo che lui è più preso di lei adesso, è così anche per me, eppure, credimi sofffro tanto pure io e soffre tanto il mio ex amante, si soffre tutti alla fine,manon fare cosa affrettate, dopo staresti peggio. Aspetta, io la vedo così, non ho questa necessità impellente di andarmene via o di sbattere fuori casa...specie quando si hanno leidee confuse, meglio non fare nulla!! Bacio!


 
Ho parlato tanto!Ed anche detto cose giuste sai? l'ho scoperto quando sono andata da uno psicoterapeuta di coppia.Alla fine del ns colloquio mi disse che ero una donna vera.Che ero capace di sentimenti veri.Che la rabbia della scoperta aveva lasciato lo spazio solo al dolore di aver scoperto che IO e LUi eravami diversi.Una coppia ma due persone.Con ideali e valori diversi.Lui avrebbe potuto solo aiutarmi ad "incanalare" questo dolore ed avrebbe voluto ci andassi con mio marito.Che non ha voluto.Chiuso nella sua convinzione di sdoppiato disse"mi vuole far scegliere".Non vuol cedere nessuna delle sue due vite.
Ma ho ceduto io.Dentro di me sto male.Per me.Per quanto sono stat cieca.
La verità unica è che è andato troppo avanti con questa storia.Ed io perso tutte le mie certezze ed illusioni.
Un bacio e a presto


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Vedi quello che rende tutto insopportabile ed imperdonabile, oltre al fatto che è un traditore recidivo, è che lo sia in modo tanto sgangherato.  Ti informa che la storia con quella è importante e sente il bisogno di dirtelo.
Che persona premurosa!
Non solo ti tradisce, ma te ne informa quando lo ritiene opportuno e mantiene la sua situazione sperando che tu abbozzi e subisca... perchè è questo che quel "pellegrino mentale" spera!!!
La tua dignità grida vendetta, e non perchè ti ha tradito, ormai sai chi è, ma per aver passato anni a credere che fosse degno della considerazione che avevi di lui; TU sei tanto afflitta ed arrabbiata perchè non ti capaciti che nonostante la tua fiducia e disponibilità lui queste cose le abbia potute fare per anni!  Tradire è grave ma ingannare, mentire e prendere in giro la buonafede altrui è peggio, è mancare di rispetto e quando il rispetto viene offeso in modo tanto cialtronesco, l'amore, se anche ci fosse ancora, va a farsi benedire!
Per analogia ha voluto fottere allegramente, bene ora vada lui a farsi fottere!!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi sento scivolare la vita fra le mani.Penso che a 50 anni suonati sto in competizione con una che a 35 mi batte sotto tutti i punti di vista.Solo lei è topa io no.E questo sembra un handicap oggigiorno.


Penso sempre piu' la tua sia una crisi di maturità personale, non un adulterio vero e proprio.

Ovvero, c'è sicuramente anche questo, ma non è quello che piu' conta per la tua salute mentale.

 A volte per vedere l'albero, si perde di vista la foresta: l'albero è tuo marito, la foresta sei tu stessa, la tua serenità e crescita interiore.

Non si rimane immutabili nel tempo: noi, i nostri corpi, i nostri sentimenti cambiano ed evolvono.

Non puoi pensare che il tuo matrimonio resti lo stesso. Tuo marito è su un cammino personale sgangherato senz'altro ma SUO, che non ti riguarda.

La posta in gioco nel tuo caso a me sembra molto piu' elevata di un marito dentro o fuori casa: credo nel vostro rapporto ci sia poco da recuperare, a parte la routine.

Ma chi è Amarax, questa donna a 50 anni suonati "fissata" sulla concorrenza con una donna piu' giovane? Che te ne importa di lei, l'altra?

Concentrati su di te, sei tu che stai cambiando, e francamente sei il personaggio piu' interessante di questa tragicommedia!

Bacio!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi quello che rende tutto insopportabile ed imperdonabile, oltre al fatto che è un traditore recidivo, è che lo sia in modo tanto sgangherato.  Ti informa che la storia con quella è importante e sente il bisogno di dirtelo.
> Che persona premurosa!
> Non solo ti tradisce, ma te ne informa quando lo ritiene opportuno e mantiene la sua situazione sperando che tu abbozzi e subisca... perchè è questo che quel "pellegrino mentale" spera!!!
> La tua dignità grida vendetta, e non perchè ti ha tradito, ormai sai chi è, ma per aver passato anni a credere che fosse degno della considerazione che avevi di lui; TU sei tanto afflitta ed arrabbiata perchè non ti capaciti che nonostante la tua fiducia e disponibilità lui queste cose le abbia potute fare per anni!  Tradire è grave ma ingannare, mentire e prendere in giro la buonafede altrui è peggio, è mancare di rispetto e quando il rispetto viene offeso in modo tanto cialtronesco, l'amore, se anche ci fosse ancora, va a farsi benedire!
> ...


----------



## Old fay (23 Settembre 2007)

*A proposito di topa...*

Io ho 16 anni meno della sua compagna e me la gioco bene credimi...eppure...è tornato da lei, non vuol dire nulla, non entrare in competizione sbagli, parti da te, da chi sei tu, da quel che vuoi tu. Tu non sai cosa vuoi, sai solo che non vuoisoffrire, hai ragione e allora, come fare per non soffrire? COsa ti farebbe stare bene? Prova a rovesciare la cosa....Parlo anche per me ovviamente!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2007)

Amarax, stavo ascoltando vecchi brani di Battisti ed ecco che salta fuori la canzone "Anna", mi ha fatto subito pensare alla tua/vostra storia.

Ascoltala attentamente:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsK7RTQqXIk

Amarax ... ma mandalo afffanculo lui, e la sua anna


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi quello che rende tutto insopportabile ed imperdonabile, oltre al fatto che è un traditore recidivo, è che lo sia in modo tanto sgangherato. Ti informa che la storia con quella è importante e sente il bisogno di dirtelo.
> Che persona premurosa!
> Non solo ti tradisce, ma te ne informa quando lo ritiene opportuno e mantiene la sua situazione sperando che tu abbozzi e subisca... perchè è questo che quel "pellegrino mentale" spera!!!
> *La tua dignità grida vendetta, e non perchè ti ha tradito, ormai sai chi è, ma per aver passato anni a credere che fosse degno della considerazione che avevi di lui; TU sei tanto afflitta ed arrabbiata perchè non ti capaciti che nonostante la tua fiducia e disponibilità lui queste cose le abbia potute fare per anni!* Tradire è grave ma ingannare, mentire e prendere in giro la buonafede altrui è peggio, è mancare di rispetto e quando il rispetto viene offeso in modo tanto cialtronesco, l'amore, se anche ci fosse ancora, va a farsi benedire!
> ...


 
Io credo che la sua frustrazione derivi non solo dalla fiducia venuta a meno, ma del reiterare le sue dichiarazioni di amore verso entrambe anche dopo che lei l'ha messo davanti all'evidenza dell'essere a conoscenza della tresca.
E non c'è nulla come offendere l'intelligenza di una donna per trasformarla in una fiera (in tutti i sensi!)

E' rimasta confusa e disorientata, dalla sua faccia tosta (siam buoni va!), dal sentirsi in fondo messa dove lui vuole che stia, ovvero a far da angelo del focolare, anche se lui ci butta sopra secchiate d'acqua gelata in continuazione!

Ciò che più la sta facendo soffrire mi pare che sia il rendersi conto di aver in fondo accettato di farsi sminuire come persona degna di consìderazione e rispetto da chi lei ha così tanto amato!

Ma ora sta uscendo tutta la fierezza...della fiera!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Settembre 2007)

cara amarax, basta stare male. basta domandarsi se l'altra è più figa e più stronza. basta chiedersi chi lui ami.
non ama nessuna, solo sè e i propri capricci.
lui deve dormire sul divano, lui deve andare via, lui deve chiedere perdono.
vuoi davvero che finisca quetsa agonia dolorosa e ingiusta? chiudila non perchè hai ceduto ma perchè hai capito che l'amore è altrove. non è questo e non così. Appena si riprende e va al lavoro prenditi un giorno e fai quelle valigie maledette. e chiudi questo capitolo assurdo hai sofferto abbastanza.
un abbraccio


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi sento morire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prima di chiamare il tuo amico, accertati che possa esserti di aiuto. Se sei una donna spregiudicata che sa usare gli uomini, faai pure..ma non mi sembri il tipo.. 
Mi sembri un pò ingenua...attenta a non cadere dalla padella alla brace.


----------



## Old amarax (24 Settembre 2007)

*aggiornamento*

Dunque...non se ne è andato.Facciamo i separati in casa.Ci sto da cani.

Odio una "differenza " che ho letto su questo forum:

*Che differenza c'è fra una donna separata ed una lumaca?*
*Nessuna:entrambe hanno le corna e si tengono ben stretta la casa*.

*Io questa casa non la voglio.*
Me ne voglio andare io.
Alle 17.30 viene il famoso imbianchino da mia madre.
Mi faccio fare un preventivo e glichiedo di fare al più presto questa pulizia.
Nel frattempo DEVO parlare con i ragazzi.
Forse è meglio farlo insieme io e lui.Così diamo un'unica versione .
Insieme-per l'ultima volta.

Ah! lui non è contento della MIA decisione.









  Sperava altro....forse continuare con la mia benedizione????????


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ah! lui non è contento della MIA decisione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESATTO 

	
	
		
		
	


	





bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (24 Settembre 2007)

Praticamente sto temporeggiando x affrontare con calma il problema casa e ragazzi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non voglio sciogliermi in lacrime davanti a loro....almeno su questo lui mi deve aiutare.Quindi x ora è sancita la separazione.
Aveva una faccia nera come il carbone...forse soffre xchè gli ho distrutto l'harem! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' destinato a soffrire...o senza di me o senza di lei....
Io no.Ho sofferto abbastanza.Basta così.


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Praticamente sto temporeggiando x affrontare con calma il problema casa e ragazzi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. No . E' solo costretto a uscire di casa....
Credimi...dell'harem non se ne fa ceva niente, della casa con domestica sì...
Scusami , ma è così....


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Praticamente sto temporeggiando x affrontare con calma il problema casa e ragazzi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E cosi sia, amen ... ti auguro in un prossimo futuro di trovare almeno tanta serenita'.


----------



## Old amarax (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No. No . E' solo costretto a uscire di casa....
> Credimi...dell'harem non se ne fa ceva niente, della casa con domestica sì...
> Scusami , ma è così....


 
Vabbè ne trova un'altra...domestica.Sii cerca e si trova.Me....mi ha persa.
D'altra parte se mi sono persa io in questo mare di dolore....come può trovarmi lui?
THE END


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Vabbè ne trova un'altra...domestica.Sii cerca e si trova.Me....mi ha persa.
> D'altra parte se mi sono persa io in questo mare di dolore....come può trovarmi lui?
> THE END


Non si tratta di comestiche, è che gli hai rotto i piani e la sua bella situazione di funambolo fra le sue voglie....
Il tuo mare di dolore sta arrivando alla spiaggia, in un modo o nell'altro ti rimetterai in carreggiata, mentre lui è veramente alla frutta, adesso non è neppure tanto appetibile come prima, dato che è "sulla piazza, e per certe amanti essere sulla piazza significa essere troppo ingombrante.
Quanto a te, niente the end........ è la tua vita che "to be continued"..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (24 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non si tratta di comestiche, è che gli hai rotto i piani e la sua bella situazione di funambolo fra le sue voglie....
> Il tuo mare di dolore sta arrivando alla spiaggia, in un modo o nell'altro ti rimetterai in carreggiata, mentre lui è veramente alla frutta, adesso non è neppure tanto appetibile come prima, dato che è "sulla piazza, e per certe amanti essere sulla piazza significa essere troppo ingombrante.
> Quanto a te, niente the end........ è la tua vita che "to be continued".....
> 
> ...


 

Grazie a te e a tutti.
Mi fate sentire meno sola...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*Ripeto*



amarax ha detto:


> Grazie a te e a tutti.
> Mi fate sentire meno sola...


So di essere ripetitiva e so che tu non ce la fai più e vuoi andartene, ma è la cosa più sbagliata che puoi fare. Davvero.
E' sbagliata per lui che comunque mantiene le sue sicurezze e le sue abitudini. E' sbagliata per te che rischi pure che vada lui in giudiziale e ti carichi di abbandono del tetto coniugale.
E' sbagliato perché gli lasci campo libero di portarsi quella in casa.
E' sbagliato perché avendo un posto in cui lui sta bene, ma non è un luogo in cui possono convivere a tempi brevi, lei ha una scusa per non separarsi (cosa che non vuole fare perché le va bene fare l'amante anche a lei e vuole mantenere comodità e rispettabilità da moglie) in questo modo a lui non salta agli occhi con chi ha a che fare e invece ha elementi per caricare te di colpe.

E' sbagliato perché per i figli il tuo è un abbandono e indirizzerebbero rancore su di te come responsabile di tutto.
E' sbagliato perché tu ti sentiresti proprio sola e abbandonata e, pur essendo la casa di tua madre grande e tu più che adulta, il rientro poi lo vivresti come una sconfitta.
*E' SBAGLIATO CHE TU TE NE VADA SE NE DEVE ANDARE LUIIIIII!!!!!*
Una mia amica se n'è andata e dopo due anni è pentita e riconosce che ha fatto la cosa più sbagliata possibile e si è giocata il rapporto con i figli!


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Concordo*

Andartene come primo disastro provocherebbe il disagio dei tuoi figli che dovrebbero cambiare abitudini ed i loro punti fermie vedere la PROPRIA MADRE FARE FAGOTTO.   Meglio che i problemi li affronti lui visto che le scelte le ha fatte lui.......
Inoltre è anche vero che eviteresti che lui ed anche l'altra abbiano un punto di riferimento per stare insieme.
Tu adesso devi badare alla TUA convenienza e se nel contempo questo crea intralci a loro......... c'est la vie !!!! 
Anzi appena lui sgombra, fossi in te cambierei tutto quello che puoi permetterti, colori alle pareti, tendaggi, insomma quello che si può fare con una modica spesa ma porta aria di nuovo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*

Se ne deve andare lui. Concordo...e poi giuridicamente è una mossa sbagliata: è abbandono del tetto coniugale. Se è senza scrupoli potrebbe utilizzare questo gesto contro di te..Non offrigli il fianco.
Se non se ne va, devi andare da un avvocato e presentare istanza di separazione.
sarà il giudice a sbatterlo fuori. Ma ti assicuro che davanti ad un tuo atteggiamento non più tollerante se ne andrà da solo....

Mi sa che tu sei troppo buona


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*Eh sì*



Iris ha detto:


> Se ne deve andare lui. Concordo...e poi giuridicamente è una mossa sbagliata: è abbandono del tetto coniugale. Se è senza scrupoli potrebbe utilizzare questo gesto contro di te..Non offrigli il fianco.
> Se non se ne va, devi andare da un avvocato e presentare istanza di separazione.
> sarà il giudice a sbatterlo fuori. Ma ti assicuro che davanti ad un tuo atteggiamento non più tollerante se ne andrà da solo....
> 
> *Mi sa che tu sei troppo buona*


*E' persino più buona di me e questo è veramente grave!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *E' persino più buona di me e questo è veramente grave!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhhh... mò!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se ricordo bene a spedirlo al via (e senza ritirare le 20.000) tu ci hai messo un bel pò di meno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehhhh... mò!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buona non vuol dire non decisa!


----------



## Old amarax (24 Settembre 2007)

*un momento di calma*

Io non credo che lui mi farebbe questo.
Non questo.
Ha perfino intestato i bot ad entrambi.
Ed ognuno di noi può fare quello che vuole con il c/c dell'altro.
Ed è una cosa recente.
No.Non lo farebbe.
Io dico di andarmene xchè non riuscirei a stare qui.Troppi ricordi.
Io sono fatta strana.Non ricordo i nomi delle persone...ma ricordo ogni singola cosa acquistata,vista con lui.Me lo devo cancellare dalla vista.
Non basta cambiare tende o mobili...dovrei buttare piante...tutto.
Poi...i ragazzi.Ma che volete rappresenti la casa...sono garndi o piccoli? se sono grandi possono anche capire che IO non sto bene qui...
Non lo so.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*Dammi retta!*



amarax ha detto:


> Io non credo che lui mi farebbe questo.
> Non questo.
> Ha perfino intestato i bot ad entrambi.
> Ed ognuno di noi può fare quello che vuole con il c/c dell'altro.
> ...


Giustamente sei entrata nel forum per sentire pareri.
Ascolta.
Io ci sono passata e so come vanno le cose. Inizialmente le cose le senti come parte della vita con lui e ti suscitano solo dolore poi ti riappropri della casa e delle cose.
Le piante ...le ho fatte morire tutte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Le cose le hai scelte con lui, ma lei hai scelte tu!!
Vuoi che entri lei e toglierle, spostarle, metterle negli scatoloni?!
In realtà tu vuoi che attraverso le cose lui abbi gli stessi pensieri tu pensi guardandole, ma lui è un uomo...non pensa, non ha la tua sensibilità e non avrebbe problemi a buttare cose a cui non attribuisce nulla di quel che attribuisci tu loro.
Non pensare che non ti farebbe mai cattiverie...non pensavi mai neppure che ti avrebbe fatto quel che ti ha fatto tradendoti ...eppure l'ha fatto.
Lasciandogli tutto in mano gli trasmetteresti il significato opposto a quel che vuoi comunicare ...ovvero che per te quelle cose non hanno importanza!
E non credere che per i figli non sarebbe un abbandono; lo sarebbe. Non conta quanto siano adulti la casa e la mamma vanno oltre la razionalità.
Razionalizza perché vuoi andartene.
Io l'avevo pensato ...era uno modo per rifiutarlo e per sentirmi io passare da quella tradita a quella che abbandonava. Poi ho capito che non aveva alcun senso che uscissi io di casa con la valigia! Perché mai dovresti farlo: non sei mica Piccola Ketty!


----------



## Old amarax (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giustamente sei entrata nel forum per sentire pareri.
> Ascolta.
> Io ci sono passata e so come vanno le cose. Inizialmente le cose le senti come parte della vita con lui e ti suscitano solo dolore poi ti riappropri della casa e delle cose.
> Le piante ...le ho fatte morire tutte
> ...


 
Vorrei cancellare tutto.Tutto il dolore che ho vissuto.
Quello che vivrò e quello che farò vivere ai miei figli.
Quando nacque il primo e lo tenevo fra le braccia e piangeva ...gli dicevo "non devi piangere mai...devi essere felice." Guarda che gli sto preparando!!
Oggi io tornavo e mio "marito" usciva...ero a telefono...ha fatto finta di non vedermi...io ho visto las ua faccia scura come il carbone...già te l'ho detto? scusami


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*Lo so*



amarax ha detto:


> Vorrei cancellare tutto.Tutto il dolore che ho vissuto.
> Quello che vivrò e quello che farò vivere ai miei figli.
> Quando nacque il primo e lo tenevo fra le braccia e piangeva ...gli dicevo "non devi piangere mai...devi essere felice." Guarda che gli sto preparando!!
> Oggi io tornavo e mio "marito" usciva...ero a telefono...ha fatto finta di non vedermi...io ho visto las ua faccia scura come il carbone...già te l'ho detto? scusami


Io lo so.
E altre l'hanno provato.
Tu ci hai messo due anni a credere l'incredibile, io ci ho messo meno (insomma ...visto che ci ho messo anni a capirlo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), ma quando si arriva al punto di capire che è proprio vero che il tradimento è avvenuto, si mette in discussione tutto.
Crolla l'idea di vita che si è vissuta, che si credeva progettata e costruita insieme.
Ma guarda che poi si capisce che le cose stanno diversamente. Quel che si è vissuto rimane.
Anch'io guardando mia figlia piangevo vedendola soffrire per le coliche gassose e poi, anni dopo, ero inconsolabile per la sua prima delusione d'amore...ma non si può impedire ai figli di soffrire e poi non sarebbe giusto è anche attraverso i dolori che ci si forma.
E ora il dolore non dipende da te e, stai sicura, è molto meno grande di quel che immagini.
Tu ora devi scegliere per te e per la tua dignità, visto che tuo marito ha buttato la sua e il suo futuro nel cesso...
I tuoi figli capiranno.
Ma non fare scelte che rappresenterebbero un tuo metterti da parte, che sarebbero lette come un riconoscimento di una tua inedaguatezza.
Quello inadeguato è lui ed è lui che deve rinunciare a quello che ha buttato via, non tu.
Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giustamente sei entrata nel forum per sentire pareri.
> Ascolta.
> Io ci sono passata e so come vanno le cose. Inizialmente le cose le senti come parte della vita con lui e ti suscitano solo dolore poi ti riappropri della casa e delle cose.
> Le piante ...le ho fatte morire tutte
> ...


Uè! Questo non perchè è un uomo, ma perchè è *quel* tipo di uomo!


----------



## Old amarax (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io lo so.
> E altre l'hanno provato.
> Tu ci hai messo due anni a credere l'incredibile, io ci ho messo meno (insomma ...visto che ci ho messo anni a capirlo...
> 
> ...


A me lei ha tolto anche questo"Mi avevano avvisata...io lo accetto così.........."
Sto da cani.
Credimi sulla parola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Uè! Questo non perchè è un uomo, ma perchè è *quel* tipo di uomo!


Me lo aspettavo, Feddy!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Intendevo che non ha la sensibilità di lei, di una donna e, in particolare, di una donna come lei.
Siamo diversi!


----------



## Old amarax (24 Settembre 2007)

*stasera*

Quando torna glie lo dico.
Gli dico che non reggo più
Che non posso averlo sotto i piedi.
Che deve andarsene.
Non reggo un secondo di più.
Grazie.
Ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*Lo so*



amarax ha detto:


> A me lei ha tolto anche questo"Mi avevano avvisata...io lo accetto così.........."
> Sto da cani.
> Credimi sulla parola.


Ma guarda il mio nick: Persa (vuol ben dire qualcosa?), ma poi ...Ritrovata.
Credimi ce la farai!!!!
E qui siamo con te!
Un abbraccio!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io lo so.
> E altre l'hanno provato.
> Tu ci hai messo due anni a credere l'incredibile, io ci ho messo meno (insomma ...visto che ci ho messo anni a capirlo...
> 
> ...


Qui quoto completamente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E aggiungo:

Cara amarax, lascia che sia scuro in volto, che sia proprio incazzato nero, che veda davvero a cosa ha portato il suo pensare di "averti in mano", disposta a tutto per LUI, il presunto e presuntuoso maschio dominante!

Se non lo cacci (concordo anche su ciò!), non arriverà mai a capire, penserà che è stata solo una bufera, ma che è passata e che per un pò sì, gli toccherà star buonino...ma poi potrà tornare  afare ciò che gli pare, perchè tanto saprebbe che tu glielo concederesti!

Solo se lo metti col (perdonami la colorita espressione) culo al freddo, qualche brividino lo avvertirà e prima o poi, se non è scemo del tutto, dovrà vedere che è solo imputabile a se stesso il danno arrecato, che non è certo tua la colpa. E potrà a quel punto solo incavolarsi con se stesso!

E forse, dico forse, solo a quel punto iniziare una seria analisi su se stesso, di ciò che aveva e che ha buttato nel cesso e sull'opportunità delle scelte che ha fatto lui e che ha costretto te a fare!


----------



## Old fay (24 Settembre 2007)

*x amarax*

E poi amarax, anche se io sono un amante, un'ipotetica lei che ha fatto allontanare tuo marito, sai cosa ti dico? Fallo per come sto io, non per me intendo, ma per molte altre donne. La moglie del mio ex amante ha permesso che lui avesse questa donna per 18 anni, e cos'ha creato? Un mostro che poi ha fatto soffrire un'altra donna ancora, 'è stato viziato, non ha avuto rispetto per le donne in generale, e sai perchè? Perchè ha avuto accanto un'ameba di moglie che lo ha reso così...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Settembre 2007)

ribadisco: 
DEVE ANDARSENE LUI VIA DI CASA!
Vuoi che dorma lei nel tuo letto e scelga di buttare qui piatti che adoravi o spostare le foto dei tuoi figli per far spazio ai suoi? 
Vuoi che i tuoi figli si sentano abbandonati e ti guardino con quelle ombre in volto?
Tuo padre ti disse che doveva pensare alla tua felicità. tu invece sei diversa. Pensi a quella di tutti. Ma la soluzione è nel mezzo. Devi decidere pensando al futuro e per il futuro del tuo equilibrio e quello dei figli l'unica soluzione è che lui SE NE VADA!!!!!!
togligli le sue certezze, l'arroganza di essere offeso, le cose, l'equilibrio.... e vedrai come capirà di aver fatto una sciocchezza enorme!
Riprenditi te stessa e la tua vita. Digli che deve andare via. Entro una data che dici tu (mercoledì, venerdì?). E che ti deve solo un'ultima cosa, dopodichè non vorrai più nulla: parlare coi figli la sera che va via. Dopo aver fatto le valigie e trovato una sistemazione.
Un bacio enorme!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Settembre 2007)

*fay...*

Fay ancora che la colpa e' solo della moglie???


----------



## Old fay (24 Settembre 2007)

Una mia cara amica di 52 anni ha sbattuto il marito fuori casa per molto meno, gli ha trovato un mms con delle tette di una donna.....figurati, lei operata di tumore al seno...e mica se ne andava lui, sai? Ci ha messo mesi, prima ha dormito in camera con il figlio, poi in salotto, poi tutti non vedevano l'ora se ne andasse, figli compresi. Ora sta benissimo lei, è rinata, lui una merda come al solito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Settembre 2007)

*non lo fara'....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ribadisco:
> DEVE ANDARSENE LUI VIA DI CASA!
> Vuoi che dorma lei nel tuo letto e scelga di buttare qui piatti che adoravi o spostare le foto dei tuoi figli per far spazio ai suoi?
> Vuoi che i tuoi figli si sentano abbandonati e ti guardino con quelle ombre in volto?
> ...



Non lo fara'....non l'ha fatto fino a adesso....non lo fara' nemmeno in seguito....non ci riesce...


----------



## Old fay (24 Settembre 2007)

*X turn*

No certo, anche la mia!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Settembre 2007)

*fortuna...*



fay ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica di 52 anni ha sbattuto il marito fuori casa per molto meno, gli ha trovato un mms con delle tette di una donna.....figurati, lei operata di tumore al seno...e mica se ne andava lui, sai? Ci ha messo mesi, prima ha dormito in camera con il figlio, poi in salotto, poi tutti non vedevano l'ora se ne andasse, figli compresi. Ora sta benissimo lei, è rinata, lui una merda come al solito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lei e' stata fortunata...sia per quanto riguarda il tumore...che per il resto....ma non va sempre cosi....a volte il finale e' molto piu' triste...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Settembre 2007)

*si.....e basta?*



fay ha detto:


> No certo, anche la mia!



Si....e basta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e la sua di colpa???Lui chi e'???L'innocente?


----------



## Grande82 (24 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Non lo fara'....non l'ha fatto fino a adesso....non lo fara' nemmeno in seguito....non ci riesce...


quello che non si capisce subito si può comprendere in seguito.
arriva un momento in cui la misura è colma.
amarax lo ama ancora, purtroppo, ma soffre troppo. così tanto da decidere dopo 2anni una cosa che andava fatta subito..... beh, almeno non potrà rimproverarsi di non averci provato!
meglio tardi che mai! 
ora amarax ha un pochino bisogno anche di noi e del nostro sostegno.
facciamole sentire che ci siamo e la appoggiamo!


----------



## Old amarax (25 Settembre 2007)

*la notte*

Penso che ho fatto tutto quello che potevo x riportarlo a me.
Non ci sono riuscita.
Penso a tutto il tempo che è passato... non è servito a farlo "ricomporre" visto che sostiene di essersi sdoppiato.
Avrei dovuto essere più dura.Da subito.
Non volevo perderlo.
Spero di uscirne.
Spero che soffra.
Bene non sta.
...Almeno non gli vedo sul viso quell'aria da adolescente dispettoso xchè gli ho detto che il motorino non può averlo.
Ma CHI ho al mio fianco?
Che fine ha fatto l'uomo che ho sposato?
Questo che c'è ha il suo aspetto...ma non è lui.


----------



## Old fay (25 Settembre 2007)

Insonne anche tu, vero? Io penso che sia tutto troppo presto, potrai riportarlo a te, eventualmente, soltanto dopo un periodo di allontanamento, dove lui potrà capire veramente quel che vuole. Non fa nulla se tu lo avrai aspettato, molte donne lo fanno, se c'è amore, si fa. Buona giornata!


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Io non credo che lui mi farebbe questo.
> Non questo.
> Ha perfino intestato i bot ad entrambi.
> Ed ognuno di noi può fare quello che vuole con il c/c dell'altro.
> ...


 
Non ti illudere amarax..e comunque non rischiare.
Sai davanti al denaro, tutti si diventa poco romantici. Posso sembrarti cinica, ma in realtà cerco solo di aprirti gli occhi. Io ci sono passata prima di te.
Non agire di impulso, te ne potresti pentire.


----------



## Old amarax (25 Settembre 2007)

*oggi ho fatto un casino*

Ci sono ricaduta.
Telefonata fiume...lacrime...da affogare.
Gli ho fatto dire che lei è stata una merda con la telefonata che mi ha fatto.
Lui Chiaramente aveva richiamato lei...dopo il litigio di giovedì.Lei altrattanto chiaramente l'ha subito perdonato e si sono rivisti.Cosa hanno fatto non lo so.Lo posso immaginare.E sto male.Voglia di vomitare.Mal di testa.
Mi ha detto che le cose non vanno viste solo dal mio punto di vista.Ma anche dal suo,di lui.Dal suo di lei.
Parla sempre di triangol meglio di 2 rette Io e lui.Lui e lei.
Psicopatico.Lui e lei.
Anche io.
Che ca @@o ho parlato a fare?
Sono parole gettate al vento...
Non sente.Non vuol sentire.
Glei l'ho detto:che fine ha fatto mio marito.Lo voglio.Lo cerco e non lo trovo più.
Mi sento una drogata.
Perchè nonaccetto l'idea di averlo perso.Di aver perso la battaglia con questa "donna"..."femmina"?
Scusatemi vi ho fatto perder un sacco di tempo


----------



## Old fay (25 Settembre 2007)

Ma che dici? Mi sorprendevano tutte le esortazioni che ti venivano date qui di mandarlo a cagare, ma se non si è pronti come si fa? E su!!!!! Mica siamo robots ragazzi, eh? So che voi lo facevte per spronarla e facevate bene, ma in che stato è lei? Bisogna considerare tante cose...Pensando a tuo marito vedo un uomo che sicuramente è molto preso di quella donna, so che non ti fabene sentire certe cose, ma è così, e anzi mi sorprende che continui per la sua strada, molti uomini, vedi il mio ex amante, tornano subito a casetta...io insisto sul fatto che devi partire da te, da cosa vuoi, da cosa ti fa stare meno male. Mi sembra che adesso ti farebbe stare peggio il peggio, quindi parti da quel che ti fa meno male, perchè sicuramente adesso non esiste quel che potrebbe farti stare meglio. Sono parole dure ma è così, perchè dobbiamo mentirti e mentirci? Avrò risposte contro, spero che gli altri ti auitino di più. Un bacio. Noi ci siamo. E non ci farai mai perdere tempo.


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

ma allora perchè non  amare 10 o 20 donne???


----------



## La Lupa (25 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Mi sorprendevano tutte le esortazioni che ti venivano date qui di mandarlo a cagare, ma se non si è pronti come si fa? E su!!!!! Mica siamo robots ragazzi, eh? So che voi lo facevte per spronarla e facevate bene, ma in che stato è lei? Bisogna considerare tante cose...Pensando a tuo marito vedo un uomo che sicuramente è molto preso di quella donna, so che non ti fabene sentire certe cose, ma è così, e anzi mi sorprende che continui per la sua strada, molti uomini, vedi il mio ex amante, tornano subito a casetta...io insisto sul fatto che devi partire da te, da cosa vuoi, da cosa ti fa stare meno male. Mi sembra che adesso ti farebbe stare peggio il peggio, quindi parti da quel che ti fa meno male, perchè sicuramente adesso non esiste quel che potrebbe farti stare meglio. Sono parole dure ma è così, perchè dobbiamo mentirti e mentirci? Avrò risposte contro, spero che gli altri ti auitino di più. Un bacio. Noi ci siamo. E non ci farai mai perdere tempo.


No no Fay, io son d'accordo con te.

E' chiaro che a lei diciamo MOLLALO!!! è ovvio. Ma mica abbiamo il suo dolore, mica la sua instabilità! 

E' che non c'è altro da dire.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Amarax... sarà dura.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Soprattutto perchè tu sei tutta proiettata verso "lei" e di te senti solo il dolore.

Coraggio.


Ps: comunque sono due merde.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Mi sorprendevano tutte le esortazioni che ti venivano date qui di mandarlo a cagare, ma se non si è pronti come si fa? E su!!!!! Mica siamo robots ragazzi, eh? So che voi lo facevte per spronarla e facevate bene, ma in che stato è lei? Bisogna considerare tante cose...Pensando a tuo marito vedo un uomo che sicuramente è molto preso di quella donna, so che non ti fabene sentire certe cose, ma è così, e anzi mi sorprende che continui per la sua strada, molti uomini, vedi il mio ex amante, tornano subito a casetta...io insisto sul fatto che devi partire da te, da cosa vuoi, da cosa ti fa stare meno male. Mi sembra che adesso ti farebbe stare peggio il peggio, quindi parti da quel che ti fa meno male, perchè sicuramente adesso non esiste quel che potrebbe farti stare meglio. Sono parole dure ma è così, perchè dobbiamo mentirti e mentirci? Avrò risposte contro, spero che gli altri ti auitino di più. Un bacio. Noi ci siamo. E non ci farai mai perdere tempo.



Sono d'accordo anch'io. Amarax già te lo dissi, guarda a TE, ignora LORO. Fa davvero, per il tuo bene, come se non esistessero, e comportati e decidi di conseguenza.

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Ci sono ricaduta.
> Telefonata fiume...lacrime...da affogare.
> Gli ho fatto dire che lei è stata una merda con la telefonata che mi ha fatto.
> Lui Chiaramente aveva richiamato lei...dopo il litigio di giovedì.Lei altrattanto chiaramente l'ha subito perdonato e si sono rivisti.Cosa hanno fatto non lo so.Lo posso immaginare.E sto male.Voglia di vomitare.Mal di testa.
> ...


Non perdi tempo tu e non ne fai perdere a noi..... stai elaborando la tua sofferenza, il dolore che è maggiorato dal comportamento IGNOBILE di lui.  Pretende che tu veda le sue rette..... forse non è lontano dall'aver ragione, ma cambiando una vocale, quei due hanno solo il retto che è il veicolo del loro prodotto finito in cui si riconoscono. La maggior parte dell'umanità ha altri parametri!
Cerca di farti forza, resta ferma nella convinzione che lui deve uscire dalla tua vita che al momento somiglia pericolosamente ad una palude mefitica.
Lui e l'altra sono simili quindi non hanno problemi a rapportarsi, sei tu la voce fuori dal coro, quella che ha valori e morale.... e quindi sei ingombrante e fimnchè stavi zitta e cheta ti sopportava, ora vorrebbe, per restare nel suo "comodo", che tu arrivassi ad adattarti, e per farlo cercherà di farti passare per oscurantista, retrograda etc.... 
Mi spiace doverlo dire, ma da come si comporta, quest'uomo non vale il costo di una connessione al forum per parlarne. Non immagino chi o come fosse prima, ma non si cambia pelle salvo non averne una uguale sotto, come i serpenti... forse solo ora hai la percezione della persona che hai avuto accanto e, credimi, non è mai troppo tardi per liberarsi di uno come lui.  
Il tuo stare così male ormai non dipende da lui ma dalla delusione e dallo sconforto di esserti resa conto di che elemento ha condiviso la vita con te. Devi avere coraggio, il coraggio del rispetto che devi a te stessa....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2007)

*capisco*



amarax ha detto:


> Ci sono ricaduta.
> Telefonata fiume...lacrime...da affogare.
> Gli ho fatto dire che lei è stata una merda con la telefonata che mi ha fatto.
> Lui Chiaramente aveva richiamato lei...dopo il litigio di giovedì.Lei altrattanto chiaramente l'ha subito perdonato e si sono rivisti.Cosa hanno fatto non lo so.Lo posso immaginare.E sto male.Voglia di vomitare.Mal di testa.
> ...


Capisco Amarax ...altroché se capisco!
Capisco che non capisci come possa la persona che hai scelto perché gli riconoscevi senso di responsabilità e identità di valori e che hai avuto accanto per tanti anni possa essere diventato un altro che manifesta egoismo, immaturità e crudeltà e tutto in contrasto con quel che ha sempre detto.
Lo capisco.
Ma capisco che può succedere (a uomini e donne) di arrivare a un certo punto della vita in cui ci si sente soffocare da se stessi e dal senso del dovere, dall'impegno a fare le cose giuste e si ha paura di invecchiare senza aver mai vissuto momenti speciali, emozioni forti e si cerca di recuperare prima che sia troppo tardi.
Avevi visto "Anonimo veneziano"?
Il protagonosta condannato da una malattia accarezza l'idea di suicidarsi per fregare la morte.
Credo che sia una cosa simile: un buttarsi nel baratro per fregare la vita e la morte, per sentirsi vivi se si sopravvive e lo si fa con incoscienza e con l'indifferenza di trascinarsi dietro chi ci ama.
Anzi credo che davvero lui abbia l'impudenza di sentirsi incompreso perché tu non capisci e non accetti il suo tuffo!
Ma quando qualcuno ha dei momenti di follia autodistruttivi il peggio che si possa fare e seguirlo per la sua strada.
Come quando si ha a che fare con un tossico, gli esperti consigliano di lasciarlo solo perché è l'unico modo in cui può capire che sta sbagliando.
Quella "brava donna" non è meglio di te da nessun punto di vista ha solo soddisfatto in lui bisogni di gratificazione alle sue insicurezze, non è amore, è una dipendenza da cui si libererà quando avrà solo quella e scoprirà che di sola droga senza cibo, acqua e casa non si vive.
Abbandonalo se lo vuoi ritrovare.
Ma abbandonalo mandandolo via da quel che ha costruito con te. Solo in questo modo può capire a cosa sta rinunciando.
Poi tu vedrai che potrai stare senza di lui.
Lo capirai dopo.
Tu hai paura di soffrire più di ora, ma non puoi soffrire di più ...dopo sarà solo un alleggerirsi un poco ogni giorno.
E quella ignorala, non merita che tu le dia spazio nei tuoi pensieri.
Bacio


----------



## Old fay (25 Settembre 2007)

In un certo senso Persa ti sta dando un consiglio che ho provato sulla mia pelle, ed io sono l'amante....la compagna del mio ex ha fatto così, si è tolta di mezzo, se n'è andata, forse ha vinto lei. Provaci!


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

*non ci riesco*

O meglio non sono riuscita a dirgli di andarsene.
Ieri abbiamo parlato fino allo sfinimento.
Lui le sue solite ragioni.
Io le mie ..."seghe mentali"?????
La verità è che ancora lo amo.
Una parte di me dev'essere malata.
Sindrome di Stoccolma???
Però ....non ho nessuna voglia di intimità con lui....forse questo è un passo avanti.L'unico.
Lui dice che se dico che non accetto niente di questa situazione lo metto spalle al muro.Praticamente come sto io.E...continuo a pensare che me ne voglio andare io....quasi quasi me ne vado in un centro benessere x il week end.200 euro e mi rilasso un pò.
Lui...facesse quello che vuole..
Tanto più di 2 ore in un motel...o un caffè al volo....con lei non riesce a fare.La tipa-topa si tiene stretto( si fa x dire ) il marito....x i figli...x la facciata...lo sa lei x che cosa.Quindi...devono vivere "al buio".
Io no.Vivo alla luce del sole.Ho bisogno di questo.Luce,sole.Pulizia.
Ciao


----------



## Old fay (26 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Puoi ritenerti fortunata allora amarax. In fin dei conti la donna di tuo marito non te lo porterà via e non è poco, nel senso che hai già un elemento a tuo favore. Poi certo, il tradimento resta. Ma a differenza di molte donne di cui so e che conosco, non corri il rischio che lui se ne vada con lei. Magra consolazione? Non credo. Ieri avete visto Caterina e le sue figlie? Quanto mi veniva da ridere, le situazioni sono sempre le stesse!!! Io credo di essere stata un amante speciale, che non ha chiesto nulla e ha dato pure troppo....A parte me, in ogni caso capisco che non riuscirai a farci più sesso, alla compagna del mio ex è accaduta la stessa cosa, ed io di conseguenza non riesco più a farlo con mio marito, insomma, non "scopa" più nessuno, bel risultato, eh? Tu sai che lo ami, secondo me avete bisogno di tempo, di riflettere, di non fare le cose di fretta, anche perchè non credo che lei gli offrirà mai di più, le cose scemano poi. Resterai una moglei tradita è chiaro, ma sono cose che accadono, è accaduto anche a te, vedi da dove ripartire, non oggi seconde me, è troppo presto, ma domani, dopodomani...io mi comporterei con molta dignità, fredda, non farei più scenate, solida, superiore, indifferente...va avanti epr la tua strada, non pensare a cosa eclatanti, centri benessere, ex corteggiatori, rendi solido il tuo essere, credimi gratifica molto di più, io sto facendo così. A dopo!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> *Puoi ritenerti fortunata allora amarax. In fin dei conti la donna di tuo marito non te lo porterà via e non è poco, nel senso che hai già un elemento a tuo favore*. Poi certo, il tradimento resta. Ma a differenza di molte donne di cui so e che conosco, non corri il rischio che lui se ne vada con lei. Magra consolazione? Non credo. Ieri avete visto Caterina e le sue figlie? Quanto mi veniva da ridere, le situazioni sono sempre le stesse!!! Io credo di essere stata un amante speciale, che non ha chiesto nulla e ha dato pure troppo....A parte me, in ogni caso capisco che non riuscirai a farci più sesso, alla compagna del mio ex è accaduta la stessa cosa, ed io di conseguenza non riesco più a farlo con mio marito, insomma, non "scopa" più nessuno, bel risultato, eh? Tu sai che lo ami, secondo me *avete bisogno di tempo*, di riflettere, di non fare le cose di fretta, anche perchè non credo che lei gli offrirà mai di più, le cose scemano poi. Resterai una moglei tradita è chiaro, ma sono cose che accadono, è accaduto anche a te, *vedi da dove ripartire*, non oggi seconde me, è troppo presto, ma domani, dopodomani...*io mi comporterei con molta dignità*, fredda, non farei più scenate, solida, superiore, indifferente...va avanti epr la tua strada, non pensare a cosa eclatanti, centri benessere, ex corteggiatori, rendi solido il tuo essere, credimi gratifica molto di più, io sto facendo così. A dopo!


Fay, stai scherzando spero, vero??? VERO!??!

Fortunata di che cosa? Di tenersi qualcuno che *NON* la ama?

Tempo!??! Due anni, fay, non son abbastanza? 

Da dove vuoi ripartire...da sola?!?!? Per ripartire bisogna volerlo in due...dov'è l'altro!??!

Dignità!??!?! Dignità?!?!? Dove la vedi tu tutta 'sta dignità?!?! 
Guarda, potrei anche capire se lei accettasse la situazione, se lei dicesse "Bon, mi fa comodo star in questa situazione, non me ne frega nulla, io mi faccio i miei e lui i suoi e chissenefrega!

Ma lei soffre, fay, lei non è questo che vuole e quello che vuole, finchè lui saprà di potersi barcamenare de chi e de là, finchè non capirà che DEVE scegliere davvero, che gli sta crollando il suo bel mondo addosso, non lo potrà MAI avere!

Gratifica te stessa Amarax, centro benessere, aperitivi, tutto quel che senti ti faccia star bene e non ti crei problemi....ricomincia da lì, da TE!


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Lui e' il RE della foresta ... e' colui che decide per tutti.

Dopo due anni bisognerebbe capirlo ... a lui va bene cosi.


Pero', che carogna di uomo.


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*

La fortuna di amarax sarebbe trovare finalmente una dimensione di rispetto, dignità e serenità.
E questo marito (lo vogliamo chiamare ancora marito?), non le permette nulla di tutto questo.
Se l'amante (sulla quale non faccio commenti) non è interessata tanto a portarle via il marito, è perchè in definitiva ll soggetto non vale granchè...


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Mi sorprendevano tutte le esortazioni che ti venivano date qui di mandarlo a cagare, ma se non si è pronti come si fa? E su!!!!! Mica siamo robots ragazzi, eh? So che voi lo facevte per spronarla e facevate bene, ma in che stato è lei? Bisogna considerare tante cose...Pensando a tuo marito vedo un uomo che sicuramente è molto preso di quella donna, so che non ti fabene sentire certe cose, ma è così, e anzi mi sorprende che continui per la sua strada, molti uomini, vedi il mio ex amante, tornano subito a casetta...io insisto sul fatto che devi partire da te, da cosa vuoi, da cosa ti fa stare meno male. Mi sembra che adesso ti farebbe stare peggio il peggio, quindi parti da quel che ti fa meno male, perchè sicuramente adesso non esiste quel che potrebbe farti stare meglio. Sono parole dure ma è così, perchè dobbiamo mentirti e mentirci? Avrò risposte contro, spero che gli altri ti auitino di più. Un bacio. Noi ci siamo. E non ci farai mai perdere tempo.


 
Vedi Fay, ad una persona ammalata di cancro, cosa le si dice? Aspetta ad estirpare il tuo male finchè non sentirai dolore? No.
Le si dice estirpa il cancro...meglio vivere mutilati, piuttosto che non vivere.
Amarax vive accanto al suo male, ed il fatto che non sia pronta a sbatterlo fuori di casa, è un sintomo di quanto è ammalata.
Io almeno la vedo così..sarò folle, ma ritengo che sia meglio non avere nessun uomo accanto, piuttosto che uno che dichiatatamente non ti ama.


----------



## Old fay (26 Settembre 2007)

*X fedi e iris*

Certo che si, certo che è meglio nulla che uno che non ti ama, ma non è facile farlo. Amarax ci sta lanciando questo messaggio, "non ce la faccio"...magari ce la farà domani ma oggi no. Io le ho detto mille volte che deve capire cosa la fa stare meno male, secondo me la fa stare meno male questa sofferenza che non il mandarlo a cagare definitivamente, è purtroppo su questo malsano principio che reggono molti rapporti.


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Certo che si, certo che è meglio nulla che uno che non ti ama, ma non è facile farlo. Amarax ci sta lanciando questo messaggio, "non ce la faccio"...magari ce la farà domani ma oggi no. Io le ho detto mille volte che deve capire cosa la fa stare meno male, secondo me la fa stare meno male questa sofferenza che non il mandarlo a cagare definitivamente, *è purtroppo su questo malsano principio che reggono molti rapporti.*


Si deve rassegnare/accontentare? ... abbracciare la sua croce?

La stessa cosa gliela direbbe il parroco del quartiere ...

Io mi chiedo: ma questi figli ormai grandi non notano la sofferenza della madre? Cosa fanno?


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Certo che si, certo che è meglio nulla che uno che non ti ama, ma non è facile farlo. Amarax ci sta lanciando questo messaggio, "non ce la faccio"...magari ce la farà domani ma oggi no. Io le ho detto mille volte che deve capire cosa la fa stare meno male, secondo me la fa stare meno male questa sofferenza che non il mandarlo a cagare definitivamente, è purtroppo su questo malsano principio che reggono molti rapporti.


 
Nessuno ha detto che è facile. Il problema non è stato sottodimensionato, tutt'altro.
altrimenti non staremmo qui a parlarne e ad infonderle coraggio.
Probabilmente nel breve periodo è più facile tirare avanti così, mantenendo lo statu quo, che voltare pagina...
Amarax deve guardare più in là...ha sofferto tanto, e trascinare la situazione, permettere che si incancrenisca oltre è pericoloso.
Se non sfrutta la rabbia e la giusta indignazione per essere stata tradita e calpestata, finirà per accettare una situazione di compromesso.
Se è questo che vuole...va bene...ma non mi pare ciò che vuole.
Amarax ha bisogno di amore, e non pare il tipo di donna a caccia di avventure...
Per lei la soluzione più giusta è liberarsi da questo schifo, o ci morirà sotto.


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Due anni sono lunghi, Amarax oramai e' anestizzata ... se non si e' mossa nei primissimi mesi, non si muove piu'.

Non le resta che la rassegnazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*Perché?*



amarax ha detto:


> O meglio *non sono riuscita a dirgli di* *andarsene.*
> Ieri abbiamo parlato fino allo sfinimento.
> *Lui le sue solite ragioni.*
> *Io le mie ..."seghe mentali"?????*
> ...


Perché?
Perché vuoi e non ce la fai?
Non vuoi?
A noi non c'è motivo di raccontarla ...al massimo la puoi raccontare a te stessa.
Vuoi o non vuoi interrompere questa situazione?
Tu dici di sì.
E ci credo!! Ci crediamo tutti.
Perché non ce la fai?
Credo che tu lo voglia, ma non ci riesca bloccata da spinte altrettanto forti e contrarie.
Ci hai raccontato abbastanza per poter isolare alcuni motivi più evidenti.
Principalmente non ce la fai perché:

temi che se lui uscisse di casa si sentirebbe libero di stare con lei e e tu lo perderesti, mentre tu vuoi lui (a ogni costo)
hai paura di non vederlo rientrare, hai paura della mancanza della sua presenza in casa (infatti preferisci muoverti tu)
non vuoi la responsabilità di aver fatto qualcosa che potrebbe essere considerata la fine del tuo matrimonio, soprattutto dai figli
Concordi su questi punti?
Se sì proviamo a smontarli uno alla volta:

se lui non è uscito in questi due anni non lo vuole e non lo vuole lei. A lui lei va bene come amante, ma non come compagna: infatti è con il marito che ha dimostrato che compagna è. Tuo marito vuole infantilmente e egocentricamente veder soddisfatti tutti i suoi bisogni e lei li soddisfa come amante e in quel ruolo la vuole e non in un altro. Ma se anche se lui dovesse realizzare una convivenza con lei tu lo vorresti davvero tenere offrendogli solo in confort di una casa?! Ma va'!
Il senso di vuoto si supera. Si supera se una persona muore, figurati se non si supera questo! E non hai considerato il senso di libertà che ne ricaveresti e che è inebriante. In ogni caso devi rinunciare a una sua presenza da inquilino crudele non a quella da tuo uomo che già ti manca da un pezzo.
Questa paura è totalmente assurda perché la responsabilità è chiaramente sua e tu hai già dato ben due anni di tolleranza. Nessun figlio ti potrebbe mai rimproverare. Sono solo proiezioni per quella che è stata la tua vicenda di figlia. Ma se non riesci a liberarti di questa paura ti conviene ricorrere a un appoggio psicologico. Credo che conosci già una persona valida a cui puoi rivolgerti.
In conclusione shopping e beauty farm sono sempre belle cose, ma non risolvono nulla sono solo espedienti.
Bacio


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché vuoi e non ce la fai?
> Non vuoi?
> A noi non c'è motivo di raccontarla ...al massimo la puoi raccontare a te stessa.
> ...


Approvo


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

quoterei persa tutta la vita, ma preferisco ribadire alcuni concetti.
Dici che non ce la fai, che lo ami ancora, che lo vuoi e temi la concorrenza di quella.
Ma sai bene che l'unico modo per riaverlo (posto che poi lo rivorresti tu) è mandarlo viqa, togliergli le certezze, le cose di ogni giorno, cene pronte, camicie stirate, lenzuola pulite, figli in giro, quotidiano equilibrio che LEI non può dargli. Oh, come gli mancherai quando in quel motel dovrà dormire da solo! Quando lei dovrà andare ad accudire i figli e lui avrà freddo e fame di casa sotto le lenzuola! Lo rivuoi? Mandalo via!
Se invece pensi di non volere lui, ma rivolere l'uomo che hai sposato, rassegnati. Non è mai esistito. Sotto l'apparenza ha sempre nascosto questo ragazzino insicuro che necessitava delle altre per sentirsi in grado di stare al mondo, per sentrisi all'altezza. Quante bugie ha raccontato negli anni? Quante storie ha avuto? Non vuoi pensarci? Ma sono lì, e per questo tu odi lei, perchè è solo l'ennesimo giocattolo di un divertimento perverso e tu sei la vittima.
Beauty farm? Perchè no? Io gli scriverei un biglietto, bello pieno di ogni rimostranza e delusione che senti di sfogare. Aprirei la valigia sul letto e metterei l'essenziale per lui, poi gliela lascerei aperta. Col biglietto vicino. Farei una borsa e andrei alla beauty farm. Spegnendo il cell. Fatti un'altra scheda per il w-end e lascia il numero a tua cognata, casomai i figli avessero bisgono di te. Poi chiamali e dì loro che vai via due giorni perchè hai bisogno di un pò di tempo per te. Quando tornerai a cas, che lui ci sia o meno, sarai molto più serena, ti sarai sfogata e avrai demolito un bel pò delle sue certezze. E forse avrai anche le energie emotive per cacciarlo davvero.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Certo che si, certo che è meglio nulla che uno che non ti ama, ma non è facile farlo. Amarax ci sta lanciando questo messaggio, "non ce la faccio"...magari ce la farà domani ma oggi no. Io le ho detto mille volte che deve capire cosa la fa stare meno male, *secondo me la fa stare meno male questa sofferenza che non il mandarlo a cagare definitivamente,* è purtroppo su questo malsano principio che reggono molti rapporti.


Vedi, è come quando si assiste un malato terminale: si è combattuti fra il desiderio di averlo ancora con noi, ma allo stesso tempo si sa che la cosa migliore sarebbe porre fine a tutta questa sofferenza!

E che una sofferenza sopportabile ma protratta nel tempo sia meno dolorosa di una sofferenza atroce, subitanea ma limitata nel tempo...mi lascia alquanto perplesso!


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

*ancora una cosa*

In questo casino che sto vivendo non vi ho chiarito una cosa:
*lei lo vorrebbe tutto per sé*.
*E' lui che non vuole.*
Per questo stiamo ancora così.
Per questo il titolo del mio tread.
Davvero io sento che mi ama.Come dice lui è un amore strano...difficile da capire xchè le ns regole dicono che si ama una sola persona alla volta.

Re della foresta? Forse sì.
Lo psicanalista mi parlò di sindrome di Pigmalione.Nel senso che lei ha imparato da lui il lavoro in camera operatoria.Io aggiungo delirio di onnipotenza.Legato all'età.Al fatto che una donna così giovane lo voglia talmente tanto da ccontentarsi delle briciole.Xchè di tempo x lei non è che ne abbia tanto.

E la famosa telefonat che lei mi fece tutto sommato rifletteva proprio l'impotenza di lei a constatare che lui si defilava.
Se sono calma "sragiono" a tutto tondo.
Io non mi sarei mai trovata in una situazione del genere.IO.
Perchè io penso prima di agire e di parlare.Cerco di non ferire nessuno.Rispetto gli altri...anche se non rispettano me.Fuori moda.Una donna fuori moda.

Qui sono coinvolta e mantenuta da una doppia catena:Amo i miei figli.Amo lui.Nonostante tutto.
Vi garantisco che quello che si può leggere sul suo volto è il dolore.Di avermi deluso.Di non riuscire a chiudere.Di perdere tutto.
Ha detto lui,poco fa,che se voglio, va via.Se penso che io sto meglio senza di lui se ne va.
Questo xchè sono venuta via dal lavoro.Stavo male x tuti i discorsi di ieri.E....ho inventato una palla ,timbrato e venuta via.
Così ...ci siamo incontrati.I figli all'università.Parole.Solo parole.Ognuno di noi resta selle sue opinioni.Lacrime.Mie e sue.
Non è cattivo.E' ammaliato,forse confuso...egoista.
Gli ho detto che lui ha scelto di richiamarla sapendo che rischio correva con me.Quindi sapeva che avrebbe perso me.Che da oggi,suo malgrado,è fedele a lei.Che io,non so per quanto,gli consento per ora di fare i separati in casa...Domani...non so.


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si deve rassegnare/accontentare? ... abbracciare la sua croce?
> 
> La stessa cosa gliela direbbe il parroco del quartiere ...
> 
> Io mi chiedo: ma *questi figli ormai grandi non notano la sofferenza della madre? Cosa fanno?*





Mi sento una grande attrice,ma sai fra lavoro,madre anziana,se qualche volta mi hanno vista turbata è anche normale...e poi...le parole fra di noi,gli atteggiamenti non sono nè di ripicca nè di astio...Chi viene da noi,cognate,sorelle,nipoti non si accorgono di niente.Mia cognata che sa non si rende conto di come lui possa avere una della doppia vita .Il  fratello??avrebbe giurato di no...
Non è l'atmosfera che c'è quando sta x succedere qualcosa...l'unico episodio difficile è stato la settimana scorsa...e tutto sommato mio figlio che ha assitito...avrà pensato che è pure normale che anche noi litighiamo.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> In questo casino che sto vivendo non vi ho chiarito una cosa:
> *lei lo vorrebbe tutto per sé*.
> *E' lui che non vuole.*
> Per questo stiamo ancora così.
> ...


Amarax, pensi che avresti visto questo se non gli avessi dato una sorta di out out?

Mi vien pure da pensare che stia passando alla recitazione della parte del "O povero me...O me derelitto...ma come può capitarmi questo..."... ma non era nero ed incazzato duro?

Solo se lo metti davanti alle sue responsabilità senza aver il sederino comunque al caldo, potrà davvero riflewtterci su e capire, forse, cosa è davvero importante ed irrinunciabile!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

cara amarax, noi saremo qui.
perchè se tu sei con noi, ancora, e vuoi sentire, è perchè anche tu lo vorresti mandare via e speri che il coraggio ti venga dato dalle opinioni comuni e dal giudizio degli utenti.
ma sei tu che decidi
tu che vivi
tu che soffri.
separati in casa? non è servito per due anni, cosa cambierebbe ora? 
Lui non riesce a lasciarla? mi fa ridere e piangere. Oh, sì, è cattivo. Egoista e cattivo. Perchè neanche tu riesci a vivere così eppure lo fai perchè lo ami. Evidentemente lui non ama abbastanza nessuna delle due. Stare separati in casa è solo una scusa per entrambi, per rimandare una decisione per te e per figere ceh tutto sia a posto per lui.
Col fondoschiena fuori dalla porta tornerebbe in un lampo! Perchè è un figlio che non vuole andare a vivere da solo. Ma bisogna che cresca. 
Amarax, pensi davvero di poter sopportare una vita come questi giorni? Con tale dolore? 
E i figli?
Oggi vi vedono litigare solo una volta, domani vi vedranno piangere, urlare. E magari lo incontreranno mentre va con lei. E magari lui gliela farà conoscere. E lei si farà amica con regalini e sorrisi..... vuoi questo? lo vuoi davvero? Oggi o domani pensi non faccia differenza? La fa. mandalo via e ricomincia a respirare. Non sopravvivi trattenendo il respiro...
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*?*



amarax ha detto:


> In questo casino che sto vivendo non vi ho chiarito una cosa:
> *lei lo vorrebbe tutto per sé*.
> *E' lui che non vuole.*
> Per questo stiamo ancora così.
> ...


La sindrome di Pigmalione è un'altra cosa.
Mi domando se è ammaliato o ammalato.
Ma ci mancherebbe altro che non piangesse, che non lo vedessi soffrire e non lo vedessi confuso e addolorato!
E vedrai come sarà ancora più depresso quando uscirà di casa...
Ma è questo quel che deve avvenire per coerenza e onestà.
Anche mio marito mi aveva detto: non essere impulsiva e precipitosa!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Amarax, ti inserisco una riflessione che facevamo in altro tread, vorrei la leggessi e ci pensassi.
Un bacio.
_"Ami una persona per com'è realmente, vero. ma com'è realmente? Non puoi conoscere TUTTO di lei/lui, ma solo quello che vedi e quello che conoscendola un pò supponi. Ad esempio ami la sua dedizione e fedeltà. Ti fai un'idea, insomma, di come dovrebbe essere, basandoti ovviamente su dati, fatti. E la ami. Ma poi ti tradisce. E pensi che non è la persona che amavi. Ma non è lui/lei che è cambiato, sei tu che hai supposto fosse fedele e invece non lo era. Lui non ha tradito il suo modo di essere, ma l'idea che tu ti eri fatto.
Per questo molti traditi sbattono fuori il compagno e soffrono, ma non ci ripensano. non soffrono perchè traditi fisicamente, quello si supera anche insieme, volendo, soffre per il tradimento delle aspettative, dei sogni, dei progetti, dell'idea che avevamo di lui/lei, insomma."_
Il succo è che chi accetta che l'altro tradisca la nostra idea di uomo/donna e lo tiene vicino professando amore, in realtà ama ancora quell'idea e non si capacita che fosse solo un'astrazione e non la realtà. Ami tuo marito in molte cose, ma altrettanto non ami e non puoi amare il suo mentire, tradire, calpestare, rimandare a te la decisione definitiva, essere debole quando lo vorresti forte.... Ma lui è questo. Guardalo davero.


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

*Poco fa...*

prima di andare a lavorare mi ha detto:
L'importante è che io sono qui con te.Che ti amo.Che voglio stare con te,
Io gli ho detto:
E quello che facciamo fuori dalla porta di casa nostra non è importante?
Quello che faccio io no.Tu sì-

Tu hai bisogno di lasciarmi x sapere che stiamo male lontani.Io no.Già lo so che stiamo male.
Io penso che...è necessario un piccolo aiuto.Io ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto.Come diceva Persa...ora chiamo e fisso un appuntamento.Per parlare e capire come realizzare quello che voglio:liberarmi di 2 psicopatici.


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Amarax, ti inserisco una riflessione che facevamo in altro tread, vorrei la leggessi e ci pensassi.
> Un bacio.
> _"Ami una persona per com'è realmente, vero. ma com'è realmente? Non puoi conoscere TUTTO di lei/lui, ma solo quello che vedi e quello che conoscendola un pò supponi. Ad esempio ami la sua dedizione e fedeltà. Ti fai un'idea, insomma, di come dovrebbe essere, basandoti ovviamente su dati, fatti. E la ami. Ma poi ti tradisce. E pensi che non è la persona che amavi. Ma non è lui/lei che è cambiato, sei tu che hai supposto fosse fedele e invece non lo era. Lui non ha tradito il suo modo di essere, ma l'idea che tu ti eri fatto._
> _Per questo molti traditi sbattono fuori il compagno e soffrono, ma non ci ripensano. non soffrono perchè traditi fisicamente, quello si supera anche insieme, volendo, *soffre per il tradimento delle aspettative, dei sogni, dei progetti, dell'idea che avevamo di lui/lei,* insomma."_
> Il succo è che chi accetta che l'altro tradisca la nostra idea di uomo/donna e lo tiene vicino professando amore,* in realtà ama ancora quell'idea e non si capacita che fosse solo un'astrazione e non la realtà.* Ami tuo marito in molte cose, ma altrettanto non ami e non puoi amare il suo mentire, tradire, calpestare, rimandare a te la decisione definitiva, essere debole quando lo vorresti forte.... Ma lui è questo. Guardalo davero.


 
Questo è quello che mi disse lo psicoterapeuta:ho scoperto che lui è diverso da me.E non lo accetto.
Per questo ci torno.
D'altra parte se ci pensi bene...è pure onesto:mi dice quello che pensa!!!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> prima di andare a lavorare mi ha detto:
> L'importante è che io sono qui con te.Che ti amo.Che voglio stare con te,
> Io gli ho detto:
> E quello che facciamo fuori dalla porta di casa nostra non è importante?
> ...


questo ha problemi seri.................................
fissa l'appuntamento, amarax, sei sulla strada buona!


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *La sindrome di Pigmalione è un'altra cosa.*
> Mi domando se è ammaliato o ammalato.
> Ma ci mancherebbe altro che non piangesse, che non lo vedessi soffrire e non lo vedessi confuso e addolorato!
> *E vedrai come sarà ancora più depresso quando uscirà di casa...*
> ...


Lei ha imparato da lui...e lui l'ha"plasmata" l'ha creata professionalmente.
Lo vedrò presto.Lo sento che è l'unica soluzione.Ma ci sto da cani


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi disse lo psicoterapeuta:ho scoperto che lui è diverso da me.E non lo accetto.
> Per questo ci torno.
> D'altra parte se ci pensi bene...è pure onesto:mi dice quello che pensa!!!


peccato che poi ti dica anche quello che TU devi pensare!


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> La fortuna di amarax sarebbe trovare finalmente una dimensione di rispetto, dignità e serenità.
> E questo marito (lo vogliamo chiamare ancora marito?), non le permette nulla di tutto questo.
> *Se l'amante (sulla quale non faccio commenti) non è interessata tanto a portarle via il marito, è perchè in definitiva ll soggetto non vale granchè...*





L'amante fa i suoi casini x il motivo contrario:lo vorrebbe con sé e lui non mi lascia.
E non lascia lei xchè ha bisogno d'entrambe.
Ma non c'è sul forum un buon psicanalista? gli dò questa situazione da sbrogliare....cìè da guadagnare bene e da farsi un nome in miracologia!!


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> peccato che poi ti dica anche quello che TU devi pensare!


 










   non la spunta!!poi ritorno a ragionare e son ca@@i


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedi, è come quando si assiste un malato terminale: si è combattuti fra il desiderio di averlo ancora con noi, ma allo stesso tempo si sa che la cosa migliore sarebbe porre fine a tutta questa sofferenza!
> 
> E che una sofferenza sopportabile ma protratta nel tempo sia meno dolorosa di una sofferenza atroce, subitanea ma limitata nel tempo...mi lascia alquanto perplesso!


Concordo.Anch'io sarei per un taglio netto.Ma come vedi mi ha coinvolto in un discorso infinito.Io che faccio 3 cose contemporaneamente x non perder tempo...sto vicino una pentola che non bolle mai.
Ma mi arrendo.Mi sono arresa.D'altra parte se così non fosse proverei ancora ...invece no.I miei discorsi di questi giorni sono tutti volti ad una separazione.E' lui che essendo preso dalla sua storia non vuole capirlo e cerca ancora di convincere me ad andare avanti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non ce la fa.


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> In un certo senso Persa ti sta dando un consiglio che ho provato sulla mia pelle, ed io sono l'amante....la compagna del mio ex ha fatto così, si è tolta di mezzo, se n'è andata, *forse ha vinto lei*. Provaci!


io non agisco x tattica.Agisco come mi sento.Fino a qualche tempo fa ero un turbinio di idee ed azioni...un tornadra no.Sono stanca.esasperata da questa storia infinita.
Così...niente.sto qui e non faccio niente.Sto aspettando l'input finale.
Poi non torno indietro.
Forse aspetto l'ultima delusione...no! anche quella è arrivata puntuale.
Aspetto...poco.e...mando via lui.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> prima di andare a lavorare mi ha detto:
> L'importante è che *io* sono qui con te.Che *io* ti amo.Che *io* voglio stare con te,
> Io gli ho detto:
> E quello che facciamo fuori dalla porta di casa nostra non è importante?
> ...


LUI LUI LUI!!!

Leggilo per come te l'ho sottolineato!

TU dove sei nei suoi s-ragionamenti?

E continui a chiamarlo amore questo? Per me è solo  egoismo (e anche parecchio squallido!)


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> L'amante fa i suoi casini x il motivo contrario:lo vorrebbe con sé e lui non mi lascia.
> ...


 
Non che cambi molto. Sei in mezzo a due egoisti, che stanno tanto bene nella loro situazione di comodo. Girala come vuoi, ma il risultato non cambia.
Se io fossi tuo marito, potendo tenermi l'amante e la tranquilla famigliola, mi guarderei bene da lasciare sia l'una , sia l'altra. E' chiaro che tuo marito piagnucola: stai mettendo seriamente in pericolo i suoi equilibri.
Non prenderla come una offesa, perchè non vuole esserlo, ma tu vivi una banalissima storia di corna. Altro che sindrome ...sono due grandi furbi, più che di psicanalista, ci sarebbe bisogno di legnate!!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi disse lo psicoterapeuta:ho scoperto che lui è diverso da me.E non lo accetto.
> Per questo ci torno.
> D'altra parte se ci pensi bene...è pure onesto:mi dice quello che pensa!!!


 
Sei tu mia cara che non sei stata onesta con le tue aspettative .... ma non è troppo tardi.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei tu mia cara che *non sei stata onesta con le tue aspettative .... ma non è troppo tardi.*
> Bruja





????????????sei spesso ermetica..... o io fusa?????


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

amarax, ti prego solo di una cosa: cerca di non ricominciare con "vado via io" e "ai figli lo diciamo insieme".... mi sembra che ormai si sia capito che non si va da nessuna parte, no? Come coi separati in casa. Prenditi il tempo che ti serve (meno sarà più lo lascerai spaesato e giustamente obbligato a riflettere davvero) ma poi parla coi figli, fai a lui la valigia e tanti saluti. Alza il capo, signorina, e sii fiera di te, della forza dimostrata, dell'energia che ti scorre dentro, della pacatezza e ragionevolezza. A volte bisogna arrendersi perchè certe cose si fanno in due o non si fanno. La famiglia è tra queste.
Bacio


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> [/size]
> 
> 
> ????????????sei spesso ermetica..... o io fusa?????


 
...no no è ermetica, ma poi dopo un po' ci si fa l'abitudine, perché è Grande 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...no no è ermetica, ma poi dopo un po' ci si fa l'abitudine, perché è Grande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....ma è bruja! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























magari fossi così sintetica io!
a quest'ora sarei a casetta e invece ancora lavoro e scrivo!


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ....ma è bruja!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è che per dire ad amarax quel pensiero dovevo scrivere la Divina Commedia.... lei è presa nel suo essere quello che ha stabilito per lui, e non si avvede che le aspettative che senza dubbio aveva sulla sua vita, le ha messe in magazzino in attesa di non si sa quale evento affettivo.  Per assurdo ha più difficoltà a lasciare il suo ruolo di donna sacrificata e svilita che a rivendicare quello di donna che ha diritto alla propria affermazione e felicità.
E speriamo che non sia un concetto ermetico anche questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Tu scrivi che ne hai motivo e ragione!!


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che per dire ad amarax quel pensiero dovevo scrivere la Divina Commedia.... lei è presa nel suo essere quello che ha stabilito per lui, e non si avvede che le aspettative che senza dubbio aveva sulla sua vita, le ha messe in magazzino in attesa di non si sa quale evento affettivo. Per assurdo ha più difficoltà a lasciare il suo ruolo di donna sacrificata e svilita che a rivendicare quello di donna che ha diritto alla propria affermazione e felicità.
> E speriamo che non sia un concetto ermetico anche questo
> 
> 
> ...








  ci sono arrivata.Mah! e pensa che la filosofia era il mio forte.Decisamente quello che sto vivendo,vivendo ancora ,x un'oscura,non più tanto, ragione,mi ha offuscato i riflessi mentali...
Cmq...devo rivendicare il mio diritto al rispetto.
Che credo di meritare fino in fondo.
Non sono la madre che perdona tutto.Eppure ho perdonato.
Non sono la sorella che resta sorella sempre...qualunque cosa accada.
Ero sua moglie.
Non lo sono più.
E' lui che ha rinunciato  a me.
Ne prendo atto.
Aprirò quanto prima un altro tread:examarax.
Che significa??

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )
Un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> LUI LUI LUI!!!
> 
> Leggilo per come te l'ho sottolineato!
> 
> ...


Sono responsabile di quello che dice.
Xchè lo dice in risposta alle mie obiezioni.

Lo metto alle strette e guarda che ne viene fuori!!
Tutto sommato si arrampica sugli specchi.
Io so cosa pensare x chiudere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   pensare al viso che aveva quando ha "chiuso" con lei:un adolescente al quale si impedisce di prendere il motorino...sai qual'è?
Quindi la risposta me la sono data.
Lui ha detto a lei di iniziare di nuovo.Sapeva che io non avrei più nè sopportato nè tollerato oltre.Lo ha fatto.

Poi che mi dica "la cose importante è che ti amo,che torno ecc,ecc.."
non serve.
Servono i fatti.
I fatti dicono che lui ha bisogno di entrambe?
Bè se è vero è destinato a soffrire.Xchè me mi ha persa.

Per me l'amore è altro.Tutto in una persona,che tirispetta ,ticerca,fa di tutto x renderti felice.
Lui fa esattamente il contrario.Quindi...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sono responsabile di quello che dice.
> Xchè lo dice in risposta alle mie obiezioni.
> 
> Lo metto alle strette e guarda che ne viene fuori!!
> ...


rileggiti, amarax, rileggiti e troverai non solo le motivazioni, ma anche la forza che in queste settimane è cresciuta in te! In bocca al lupo e tieni duro!


----------

